# AAFES Exchange.."The Exchange " Omega Sale



## brash47

AAFES Exchange running a %20 off Omega Sale currently. Tax free as usual!!!

Tag Heuer included as well....

Oris and Hamilton %25 off.

Brash

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Yeah the rubber strap Seamasters are $3232. Must resist. I don't need one!


----------



## fish70

I bought one. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## CadillacRich

fish70 said:


> I bought one. Couldn't help myself.


Haha i think I'm scooping up a Speedy.


----------



## fish70

CadillacRich said:


> Haha i think I'm scooping up a Speedy.


Hard to resist with free shipping and no sales tax on top.


----------



## harry_flashman

Is it today only?


----------



## CadillacRich

harry_flashman said:


> Is it today only?


Yes today only.


----------



## pichi826

Is that for ex military or active only?


----------



## fish70

Ex-military too. I think you just have to enter your SSN when you create an account and they can pull your info.


----------



## pichi826

fish70 said:


> Ex-military too. I think you just have to enter your SSN when you create an account and they can pull your info.


Bummer. Thank you all for your service. You guys deserve more than a 20% discount in my opinion.


----------



## fish70

pichi826 said:


> Bummer. Thank you all for your service. You guys deserve more than a 20% discount in my opinion.


I appreciate it but you and all the other taxpayers (including myself) paid my salery


----------



## Ricky T

Wow, those are some unbelievable prices (the visible ones). Great for those that served and thank you for your service and sacrifice. Does ex civil service count?


----------



## MJM

Ricky T said:


> Wow, those are some unbelievable prices (the visible ones). Great for those that served and thank you for your service and sacrifice. Does ex civil service count?


No sadly. Veterans and Active Duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MackyP

trying to contact my sister ASAP to log in... How much is the moon watch *O31030425001001?*


----------



## uvalaw2005

MackyP said:


> trying to contact my sister ASAP to log in... How much is the moon watch *O31030425001001?*


$4,536


----------



## CadillacRich

And you can save another 10% on top of that if you apply for the military star card. New accounts only.


----------



## brash47

Exactly!! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

uvalaw2005 said:


> $4,536


good deal! Sister is asleep. Sorry but how about the sapphire? I may pull the trigger later.


----------



## MackyP

So I was able to grab the hesalite, well my sister did. Do you guys know if they ship via two day shipping with signature required?

Also, omega warranty will be honored?


----------



## brash47

From the Omega's I've ordered, it's not a 2 day ship (or 2 day from time of order?). They will send your order to their fulfillment center. They are an authorized Omega AD. You will get a nice stamped warranty card with AAFES on it. All warranty information is honored. I called after the first one I ordered from them and confirmed with Omega. Make sure you go on Omega's site and check out your movement!!!! It will give you all the test results.

brash


----------



## MackyP

brash47 said:


> From the Omega's I've ordered, it's not a 2 day ship (or 2 day from time of order?). They will send your order to their fulfillment center. They are an authorized Omega AD. You will get a nice stamped warranty card with AAFES on it. All warranty information is honored. I called after the first one I ordered from them and confirmed with Omega. Make sure you go on Omega's site and check out your movement!!!! It will give you all the test results.
> 
> brash


Thanks Brash. It's been 2016 since I purchased an omega from an AD? Will the card have my name (used my card and shipping address) or will it be the veteran's name?


----------



## panzerr

Boom. Thanks for the heads-up, OP. I pulled the trigger on my first Omega. It had been in my cart for two months, waiting for a sale. Patience pays off.


----------



## fish70

I don't know about the shipping but AAFES is an Omega AD so the Omega warranty applies.


----------



## MackyP

panzerr said:


> Boom. Thanks for the heads-up, OP. I pulled the trigger on my first Omega. It had been in my cart for two months, waiting for a sale. Patience pays off.
> 
> View attachment 16020819


I got the same one. Always wanted one but never pulled the trigger. For this price, one can't resist.

Any regrets not getting the sapphire?

Also, anyone here know their return policy?


----------



## MJM

Does anyone know if you can get Omega NATOs from AAFES?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fish70

MJM said:


> Does anyone know if you can get Omega NATOs from AAFES?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They aren't on the AAFES website. Omega sells them online though.


----------



## Vng510

I wish they have smaller sizes. Otherwise, great prices.


----------



## panzerr

MackyP said:


> I got the same one. Always wanted one but never pulled the trigger. For this price, one can't resist.
> 
> Any regrets not getting the sapphire?
> 
> Also, anyone here know their return policy?


I love the case back on the hesalite moon watch, so no. I also don't mind occasionally having to polish scratches out of the crystal.

AAFES has a pretty good return policy so I imagine if it's unworn it would be a non issue.


----------



## CadillacRich

MackyP said:


> Thanks Brash. It's been 2016 since I purchased an omega from an AD? Will the card have my name (used my card and shipping address) or will it be the veteran's name?


My buddy purchased one from them a few weeks ago. Shipping took about a week and the warranty card sent was blank.


----------



## MackyP

CadillacRich said:


> My buddy purchased one from them a few weeks ago. Shipping took about a week and the warranty card sent was blank.


Blank warranty card is bad correct?


----------



## CadillacRich

MackyP said:


> Blank warranty card is bad correct?


Not really. Some people prefer it for resale. If you ever need warranty work just use your invoice.


----------



## uvalaw2005

MackyP said:


> Blank warranty card is bad correct?


Blank card is normal now. Even if you buy directly from Omega:









New Boutique Warranty Card Process


Hi all, I bought a Speedy (3861) yesterday from an out of state boutique (in person, we are on vacation), and the warranty card only had the date...




omegaforums.net


----------



## Cappyab

Crap! I had it in my cart, but was too tired to pull the trigger last night. It is now priced at approximately 10% off (at least for the sapphire). I suppose I can get another 10% off if I applied for and received a Military Star Card. 

Which leads me to this question, what are the chances of getting a similar 20%-off deal at an AD? While it may not be tax free, I would like to support them (esp if I decide not to apply for the Mil Star card).


----------



## Eric_M

fish70 said:


> I bought one. Couldn't help myself.


Welcome to the AAFES SMP club, congrats! I picked up my blue one on one of their sales earlier this year.


----------



## Eric_M

pichi826 said:


> Bummer. Thank you all for your service. You guys deserve more than a 20% discount in my opinion.


It's 20% off of the regular AAFES price, which is already a modest discount from MSRP, so the sale price is actually closer to 28% off and no tax. It's a great deal, I've bought two Omegas from them. Good to see the 3861 going on sale too.


----------



## JLittle

MackyP said:


> I got the same one. Always wanted one but never pulled the trigger. For this price, one can't resist.
> 
> Any regrets not getting the sapphire?
> 
> Also, anyone here know their return policy?


I love my new hesalite one. No regrets from me. As far as return policy for watches, the only time I returned it was when they got me the black Seamaster instead of the blue one. Not sure how it goes for watches if you got what you ordered.


----------



## KingCor

MJM said:


> Does anyone know if you can get Omega NATOs from AAFES?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Unfortunately no. I called several times over the last few years for Natos and even other models like the Silver Snoopy not on the site. No ability to order what they don't stock I was told


----------



## Cappyab

Eric_M said:


> It's 20% off of the regular AAFES price, which is already a modest discount from MSRP, so the sale price is actually closer to 28% off and no tax. It's a great deal, I've bought two Omegas from them. Good to see the 3861 going on sale too.


That WAS a good deal. I think the sapphire with bracelet model was 20% off and now at 10% as its regular price. Saving the 5% in sales tax is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## brash47

I keep an eye out for these things so I'll post when I see them. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I would have gotten a new speedie, but I have a hesalite moonwatch from 2019, with the presentation box signed by Gen. Tom Stafford, NASA. I'm good in the speedie category. And yes I wear it!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

brash47 said:


> I keep an eye out for these things so I'll post when I see them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Last big sale like this was in February, before the new Speedy models were available on the site. Might see something for Veteran's Day. And last year there was a great Black Friday deal. 25% off the regular price if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cappyab

Heck - I may see if a local AD can match the PX route I may take.


----------



## harry_flashman

I picked up a Hesalite 3861 - am excited for the new bracelet and the slightly smaller lug to lug.

I purchased an Omega from AAFES at a similar sale in August 2020. The warranty card came with “AAFES“ embossed on the card, but the rest was blank.


----------



## MackyP

harry_flashman said:


> I picked up a Hesalite 3861 - am excited for the new bracelet and the slightly smaller lug to lug.
> 
> I purchased an Omega from AAFES at a similar sale in August 2020. The warranty card came with "AAFES" embossed on the card, but the rest was blank.


Congrats. That makes us 3 3861 Hesalite buyers so far.

Do you guys think an AD can beat the price we got these for? My local AD can only do 5% on these new moon watches.


----------



## panzerr

I got my tracking info yesterday. Looks like Delivery will be Thursday. That was quicker than I was expecting from AAFES.


----------



## JLittle

panzerr said:


> I got my tracking info yesterday. Looks like Delivery will be Thursday. That was quicker than I was expecting from AAFES.


Doesn't surprise me, and congrats!


----------



## JLittle

MackyP said:


> Congrats. That makes us 3 3861 Hesalite buyers so far.
> 
> Do you guys think an AD can beat the price we got these for? My local AD can only do 5% on these new moon watches.


The AD I used couldn't beat that, but they let me trade two watches in the purchase transaction, so it worked out just fine.


----------



## MackyP

panzerr said:


> I got my tracking info yesterday. Looks like Delivery will be Thursday. That was quicker than I was expecting from AAFES.


No tracking here. Ordered late Sunday Afternoon though. When did you order?


----------



## fish70

panzerr said:


> I got my tracking info yesterday. Looks like Delivery will be Thursday. That was quicker than I was expecting from AAFES.


Same here. Black dial Seamaster.


----------



## MackyP

Signature required? Also was it shipped via two day or express? Sorry but so excited for my first speedy


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> Congrats. That makes us 3 3861 Hesalite buyers so far.
> 
> Do you guys think an AD can beat the price we got these for? My local AD can only do 5% on these new moon watches.


I don't think the price can be beat, especially because you're going to pay tax at an AD and none through The Exchange. These are already discounted on The Exchange, then take 20% off and no 10% (WA state) sales tax.. can't be beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

CadillacRich said:


> And you can save another 10% on top of that if you apply for the military star card. New accounts only.


I'm having trouble finding this on their website. Would love to take advantage of this in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I'm having trouble finding this on their website. Would love to take advantage of this in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know you have to be active duty to apply for a Star Card.


----------



## mikegtr

For the people that have got their tracking info, are they shipping from NJ?


----------



## CadillacRich

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I'm having trouble finding this on their website. Would love to take advantage of this in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


scroll down..






MyECP : MilitaryStar Card


Exchange Credit Program is the exclusive armed services credit program for military exchange stores. Securely log in to manage your Military Star credit card account. Make online payments and more at MyECP.com




www.myecp.com


----------



## CadillacRich

fish70 said:


> As far as I know you have to be active duty to apply for a Star Card.


it's for active duty, veterans, reserve and family members. I signed my wife up for the extra 10%


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

CadillacRich said:


> scroll down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyECP : MilitaryStar Card
> 
> 
> Exchange Credit Program is the exclusive armed services credit program for military exchange stores. Securely log in to manage your Military Star credit card account. Make online payments and more at MyECP.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myecp.com


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab

CadillacRich said:


> scroll down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyECP : MilitaryStar Card
> 
> 
> Exchange Credit Program is the exclusive armed services credit program for military exchange stores. Securely log in to manage your Military Star credit card account. Make online payments and more at MyECP.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myecp.com


Hope the unlisted restrictions don't apply to this deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I got 15 percent off an Oris over the huge sale discount. It's good for anything. For first time card users, I'm pretty sure it's a 15 percent and no interest for 12 months. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegtr

I ordered a sapphire sandwich Sunday morning but had to review my order because it was flagged Monday.

still no shipping info yet, it’s just sent to fulfiller.


----------



## panzerr

MackyP said:


> No tracking here. Ordered late Sunday Afternoon though. When did you order?


7:56 PM Sunday


----------



## panzerr

MackyP said:


> Congrats. That makes us 3 3861 Hesalite buyers so far.
> 
> Do you guys think an AD can beat the price we got these for? My local AD can only do 5% on these new moon watches.


JB Hudson in Minneapolis had a Father's Day sale offering 20% off the retail price of 6300 for the hesalite moonwatch. They have a similar sale each October. AAFEs price still beats this and not to mention no sales tax!


----------



## MackyP

panzerr said:


> 7:56 PM Sunday


Weird but lucky you as I've ordered around 4pm on Sunday. Please post some pics when you receive the merchandise tomorrow.


----------



## panzerr

MackyP said:


> Weird but lucky you as I've ordered around 4pm on Sunday. Please post some pics when you receive the merchandise tomorrow.


That's odd, but it is AAFEs so who knows.


----------



## Phase1

mikegtr said:


> I ordered a sapphire sandwich Sunday morning but had to review my order because it was flagged Monday.
> 
> still no shipping info yet, it's just sent to fulfiller.


same with me...


----------



## mikegtr

Phase1 said:


> same with me...


I chatted with customer service and they said it should ship within 7-14 days.


----------



## Phase1

mikegtr said:


> I chatted with customer service and they said it should ship within 7-14 days.


That's good to hear. I hope our copies don't run into the bushing issue that requires a trip back to the service center.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I’m curious to hear from those that got one of these if the warranty card is stamped AAFES. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

mikegtr said:


> I chatted with customer service and they said it should ship within 7-14 days.


So it's not first come first serve? Couple here already shipped out Monday for delivery tomorrow, Thursday. One even ordered Sunday evening.... hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## CadillacRich

I bet it's blank


mikegtr said:


> I ordered a sapphire sandwich Sunday morning but had to review my order because it was flagged Monday.
> 
> still no shipping info yet, it's just sent to fulfiller.


same here. Called, verified and it's good to go.


----------



## CadillacRich

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I'm curious to hear from those that got one of these if the warranty card is stamped AAFES.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet the warranty card is blank


----------



## MackyP

Do you guys know if AAFES ships with signature required?


----------



## brash47

They did require a signature for me. Yes the card is stamped with AAFES. There isn't a date on it. You use your receipt for any date issues.


----------



## mikegtr

Both the speedys on straps are now listed as sold out at aafes.


----------



## harry_flashman

MackyP said:


> So it's not first come first serve? Couple here already shipped out Monday for delivery tomorrow, Thursday. One even ordered Sunday evening.... hmmmmmmmm.


Maybe they are waiting for you to enlist&#8230;


----------



## MackyP

Received tracking late last night for delivery next Wednesday. Ordered Sunday around 4pm.


----------



## Phase1

Looks like mine is delayed. Got an email saying it's not coming... probably sold out more than what they had in stock. Gratz to those that having them coming soon.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Phase1 said:


> Looks like mine is delayed. Got an email saying it's not coming... probably sold out more than what they had in stock. Gratz to those that having them coming soon.


That's a shame. Did your order the Speedy on strap? It looks like the bracelet versions are still for sale on the website. Did they cancel the order or just delay it? In the past, I've had an Omega purchased through AAFES come directly from Swatch Group in NJ.


----------



## MackyP

Phase1 said:


> Looks like mine is delayed. Got an email saying it's not coming... probably sold out more than what they had in stock. Gratz to those that having them coming soon.


Sorry to hear. What did you order?


----------



## fish70

Mine (Seamaster) is coming from SECAUCUS, NJ (lazy cut and paste) so I assume it is directly from Swatch Group. Should arrive today


----------



## brash47

My experience is that they run out of stock on the site frequently and get them back in stock just as fast. I talked to their CS one day and she told me their online system is slow to re-up inventory. Keep in mind. They don't keep this themselves. They put the orders they receive in and it's supplied by Omega. They put in for a certain number at a time. When it's sold out online, they put in for another allotment. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phase1

MackyP said:


> Sorry to hear. What did you order?





uvalaw2005 said:


> That's a shame. Did your order the Speedy on strap? It looks like the bracelet versions are still for sale on the website. Did they cancel the order or just delay it? In the past, I've had an Omega purchased through AAFES come directly from Swatch Group in NJ.


I ordered the 002 (saphhire) version - on bracelet.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Phase1 said:


> I ordered the 002 (saphhire) version - on bracelet.


Hmm. The fact that they still have it listed for sale would seem to indicate they can still source them. Even if it that means having it shipped directly from Swatch rather than from their warehouse.


----------



## uvalaw2005

fish70 said:


> Mine (Seamaster) is coming from SECAUCUS, NJ (lazy cut and paste) so I assume it is directly from Swatch Group. Should arrive today


Yep, exactly. That's where Swatch Group US is located.


----------



## brash47

I understand "some" frustration at not getting your order dispatched in 6 minutes....

Keep in mind who you're dealing with. It's the government run Army Air Force Exchange. Even with the tiny moves forward in technology they may have, they are running light years behind any normal retailer. 

If the massive discount with no tax you received is not enough "perk" for our service, we should just remember that we're getting a deal that no AD is going to come close to matching. 

Patience. It's not Amazon....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phase1

uvalaw2005 said:


> Hmm. The fact that they still have it listed for sale would seem to indicate they can still source them. Even if it that means having it shipped directly from Swatch rather than from their warehouse.


which is all good. The deal was too good to pass up I think - although I wasn't planned on getting it until much later, so I can wait, with a ~4k after all the savings, I'm content.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Phase1 said:


> which is all good. The deal was too good to pass up I think - although I wasn't planned on getting it until much later, so I can wait, with a ~4k after all the savings, I'm content.


Got it. I misunderstood your post to suggest they were cancelling your order, not just that there was going to be a delay. As @brash47 said, the discount and overall customer service experience with AAFES are more than enough to make up for a bit of waiting.


----------



## harry_flashman

Mine is ready for pick up at the PX.


----------



## uvalaw2005

harry_flashman said:


> Mine is ready for pick up at the PX.


Don't waste time telling us, go get it! 😂


----------



## fish70

Noice! No AAFES on the warranty card which is to be expected since it came directly from Swatch Group.


----------



## JLittle

The one Omega I bought from AAFES came marked with AAFES on the warranty card.


----------



## MackyP

fish70 said:


> Noice! No AAFES on the warranty card which is to be expected since it came directly from Swatch Group.
> 
> View attachment 16027752
> View attachment 16027753
> View attachment 16027754


Very Noice indeed. I've always bee an AT fan but adding this to my list now. Been seeing a lot of white dials too! Ever consider that?


----------



## MackyP

Since it came from the swatch group, stickers intact? Hangtag?
Picture of clasp pls


----------



## mikegtr

My sapphire is delayed as well. In the email it states: Estimated Ship Date: 08-20-2021

it’s out of stock too on omega’s site so that’s probably why.


----------



## Komboloi

I'm too old to enlist and too ugly to find a girlfriend with a service ID number. That stinks. Those are some serious discounts (said the guy from a high sales tax jurisdiction).


----------



## mikegtr

Phase1 said:


> That's good to hear. I hope our copies don't run into the bushing issue that requires a trip back to the service center.


 Well since ours are delayed hopefully we get factory fresh ones with the fix done.


----------



## flat6turbo

Phase1 said:


> I ordered the 002 (saphhire) version - on bracelet.


What was the total on the sapphire one with bracelet, if you don't mind?


----------



## whynotnow?

I've been retired from the Marines for about twenty years&#8230;this thread led me to _finally _register on AAFES.

Had I seen it sooner, I'd have grabbed a Speedmaster, or a Planet Ocean 43mm. I'll keep an eye peeled&#8230;


----------



## sidwin

i got mine. my first omega. so damn pretty. i wish it came with the extra strap. that's the only thing i'm missing for the price i could have gotten last year model for $3700 6 months ago. anyone have 3rd party straps they like?


----------



## Phase1

flat6turbo said:


> What was the total on the sapphire one with bracelet, if you don't mind?


roughly 4600 with all the savings... since I applied for the card also.. they will appear on the statement so I roughly calculated it.


----------



## Phase1

sidwin said:


> i got mine. my first omega. so damn pretty. i wish it came with the extra strap. that's the only thing i'm missing for the price i could have gotten last year model for $3700 6 months ago. anyone have 3rd party straps they like?


I like these guys.


----------



## brash47

Phase1 said:


> I like these guys.


Lol I like all you guys too.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phase1

brash47 said:


> Lol I like all you guys too.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


lol ... I think I was under something at the time of posting. I meant to include this link Handcrafted Watch Straps | Delugs - I like these guys



sidwin said:


> i got mine. my first omega. so damn pretty. i wish it came with the extra strap. that's the only thing i'm missing for the price i could have gotten last year model for $3700 6 months ago. anyone have 3rd party straps they like?


----------



## Cappyab

Phase1 said:


> roughly 4600 with all the savings... since I applied for the card also.. they will appear on the statement so I roughly calculated it.


I'm so frustrated with myself for missing this deal. Must. Stop. Dwelling. On. It.
(Unsubscribing from this thread may be in my best interest)


----------



## JLittle

Cappyab said:


> I'm so frustrated with myself for missing this deal. Must. Stop. Dwelling. On. It.
> (Unsubscribing from this thread may be in my best interest)


These deals come up somewhat often, though. Next time will likely be Memorial day weekend, then Veterans day, then Black Friday then Xmas. And sometimes they just pop up for no reason at all.


----------



## mikegtr

Cappyab said:


> I'm so frustrated with myself for missing this deal. Must. Stop. Dwelling. On. It.
> (Unsubscribing from this thread may be in my best interest)


After the last one I just started refreshing my aafes wish list every morning while
I check my email till I saw it was on sale.


----------



## MackyP

This should be stickied. After the moonwatch, I want to join the planet ocean or sea master 300m band wagon for cheap  I heard the 300m on strap was at $3k+.


----------



## lceman

Wow. I am now beginning to question my intelligence... I was at the BX last week and saw a huge sign that said 25 July 2021 - AAFES Anniversary Sale. I should have connected the dots! Note to self... will be checking for sales at every major holiday sales event, including AAFES anniversaries... 

To add more salt to the wound for those that were not able to jump onto this deal in time: 3861 hesalite moonwatch was apparently on sale for $4,536, that is 28% off retail. If you havn't used your Stars card, that watch could be yours for just $4082.4... The pain is real.


----------



## mikegtr

Phase1 said:


> which is all good. The deal was too good to pass up I think - although I wasn't planned on getting it until much later, so I can wait, with a ~4k after all the savings, I'm content.


What is your estimated ship date?


----------



## Phase1

mikegtr said:


> What is your estimated ship date?


It is 8/20 as well.


----------



## MackyP

Two more days for me, first speedy is arriving.


----------



## mikegtr

MackyP said:


> Two more days for me, first speedy is arriving.


Make sure and take pics of the whole omega gang


----------



## CadillacRich

MackyP said:


> Two more days for me, first speedy is arriving.


Nice!! Mine is delayed but for what I paid I don't mind waiting a bit.


----------



## MackyP

Santa came a day early. Speedie is now waiting for me at home


----------



## Ricky T

MackyP said:


> Santa came a day early. Speedie is now waiting for me at home


Please share a picture when you have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## MackyP

Ricky T said:


> Please share a picture when you have a chance. Thanks.


So far, best and most exciting purchase yet. Never received a watch directly from the manufacturer. Watch is in coffin with brown outer box separate 
Can't wait till the next sale hehe.


----------



## MackyP




----------



## MackyP

Cards are unmarked. Test results were retrieved this past April. Is this the manufactured date as well?


----------



## MackyP

At last!!! Want to leave to pristine


----------



## MackyP

The other two purchased over the weekend joining in


----------



## mikegtr

MackyP said:


> At last!!! Want to leave to pristine
> 
> View attachment 16037728
> View attachment 16037729
> View attachment 16037730


Congrats! I still have another 3 weeks or so. So now I'm just impatiently waiting.


----------



## uvalaw2005

MackyP said:


> Cards are unmarked. Test results were retrieved this past April. Is this the manufactured date as well?
> 
> View attachment 16037721
> View attachment 16037722


The date is the date you retrieved the results. Day/month/year. August 4, 2021 (in Switzerland).


----------



## MackyP

uvalaw2005 said:


> The date is the date you retrieved the results. Day/month/year. August 4, 2021 (in Switzerland).


Duh! Perfect for the black alligator purchased from you recently. Pls let me know if you have any more accessories @uvalaw2005.


----------



## wpbmike

My MasterCard is ready for AAFES to stock the 39.5 Planet Ocean.

In the meantime I‘ll wear the Oris Aquis I snagged on the Exchange a few months back.

Never thought when I was handed my DD-214 years ago (when I was just wearing a Casio) that I’d need it for horalogical purposes.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> At last!!! Want to leave to pristine
> 
> View attachment 16037728
> View attachment 16037729
> View attachment 16037730


So cool! This makes me really want to buy a couple next time they have a sale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phase1

anyone applied for the VA card? I was asked about it when applied for the CC. Is it worth it? and how hassle free is it?


----------



## Phase1

MackyP said:


> At last!!! Want to leave to pristine
> 
> View attachment 16037728
> View attachment 16037729
> View attachment 16037730


wasn't there a nautilus that was still in shrink wrap that fetch a ridiculous amount recently? If you can't bring yourself to wear it.. perhaps it'll be beneficial to your off springs


----------



## Ricky T

MackyP,

Thanks for the pictures and allowing me to live my dreams through your purchase. Again, congratulations.


----------



## mikegtr

Phase1 said:


> It is 8/20 as well.


I just got my shipping notification through FedEx for delivery Wednesday, but the aafes site hasn't updated yet.


----------



## CadillacRich

mikegtr said:


> I just got my shipping notification through FedEx for delivery Wednesday, but the aafes site hasn't updated yet.


Nice. Got an email my speedmaster shipped as well.


----------



## Phase1

mikegtr said:


> I just got my shipping notification through FedEx for delivery Wednesday, but the aafes site hasn't updated yet.


mine is next Monday from Fedex.


----------



## MackyP

CadillacRich said:


> Nice. Got an email my speedmaster shipped as well.


Keep us posted to include pictures and out the door prices, so we all know what "what can bought" and "at what price".


----------



## MackyP

I'll start off with this. 3861 Hesalite. $4536 out the door.


----------



## JLittle

MackyP said:


> Keep us posted to include pictures and out the door prices, so we all know what "what can bought" and "at what price".


AAFES can only be used by authorized buyers. Military, retired military and families of them. The price they paid at checkout is the out the door price.


----------



## MackyP

JLittle said:


> AAFES can only be used by authorized buyers. Military, retired military and families of them. The price they paid at checkout is the out the door price.


Noted. Final discounted price, with additional perks if applicable such as additional 10% when applying for their card to pay.


----------



## JLittle

This was last year from AAFES, same kind of deal. $3340 out the door, no interest, no payments for a year, free shipping. But that also got me like 30 bucks worth of rewards cards, so really $3310. And they paid to get it sized.


----------



## MackyP

JLittle said:


> This was last year from AAFES, same kind of deal. $3340 out the door, no interest, no payments for a year, free shipping. But that also got me like 30 bucks worth of rewards cards, so really $3310. And they paid to get it sized.
> View attachment 16051488


Great deal. I believe with the recent sale, it was $3800.


----------



## mikegtr

My sapphire sandwich came in, kids are sick so I didn't take time to take glamour shots; but I will after I get it resized. I'm gonna head over to the OB today and see if they can knock it out for me.

I paid $4533 for the total price after all discounts.
20% off sale
10% new star card
$100 rebate in aafes gift cards


----------



## tbensous

mikegtr said:


> My sapphire sandwich came in, kids are sick so I didn't take time to take glamour shots; but I will after I get it resized. I'm gonna head over to the OB today and see if they can knock it out for me.
> 
> I paid $4533 for the total price after all discounts.
> 20% off sale
> 10% new star card
> $100 rebate in aafes gift cards
> View attachment 16053673


Congrats  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

mikegtr said:


> My sapphire sandwich came in, kids are sick so I didn't take time to take glamour shots; but I will after I get it resized. I'm gonna head over to the OB today and see if they can knock it out for me.
> 
> I paid $4533 for the total price after all discounts.
> 20% off sale
> 10% new star card
> $100 rebate in aafes gift cards
> View attachment 16053673


Congrats! Probably the deal of the year considering how new the reference is with the sapphire.


----------



## flathead59

Just off the FedEx truck! I've had a couple of Omegas, started out with the 42mm PO 12years ago, but aside from the Seamaster chrono, they've all been sold, including the Speedy. Then I started reading this thread and ended up ordering this. Impressed so far!


----------



## TheRealDCA

MackyP said:


> I'll start off with this. 3861 Hesalite. $4536 out the door.


Well shoot&#8230;I thought I got a good deal. Wish I had caught this sale; missed it by a couple days.


----------



## MackyP

flathead59 said:


> Just off the FedEx truck! I've had a couple of Omegas, started out with the 42mm PO 12years ago, but aside from the Seamaster chrono, they've all been sold, including the Speedy. Then I started reading this thread and ended up ordering this. Impressed so far!
> 
> View attachment 16054690
> View attachment 16054690


Congrats! That was my second choice to the white.


----------



## MackyP

TheRealDCA said:


> Well shoot&#8230;I thought I got a good deal paying just under $5,700. Wish I had caught this sale; missed it by a couple days.


More holidays coming up and omegas up for grabs


----------



## TheRealDCA

MackyP said:


> More holidays coming up and omegas up for grabs


And hopefully they get the white dial Diver 300s by then!

This Speedmaster is still a truly great watch and I'm thankful to get any discount at all. Saved a good chunk of change between the Exchange's price and avoiding sales tax.


----------



## uvalaw2005

TheRealDCA said:


> And hopefully they get the white dial Diver 300s by then!


They had them for a few weeks earlier this year, late spring IIRC. Disappeared pretty quickly. They haven't even had the other colors on bracelet for the past month or so.


----------



## MackyP

TheRealDCA said:


> And hopefully they get the white dial Diver 300s by then!
> 
> This Speedmaster is still a truly great watch and I'm thankful to get any discount at all. Saved a good chunk of change between the Exchange's price and avoiding sales tax.


Sorry new to the omega diver watches but which one is the 300s?


----------



## TheRealDCA

MackyP said:


> Sorry new to the omega diver watches but which one is the 300s?


The ones from the Heritage collection in the Seamaster family.


----------



## fish70

JLittle said:


> AAFES can only be used by authorized buyers. Military, retired military and families of them. The price they paid at checkout is the out the door price.


You don't have to be retired, just a Vet.


----------



## JLittle

fish70 said:


> You don't have to be retired, just a Vet.


Yes


----------



## mesaboogie18

Got my Speedy Sapphire Sandwich in today! Super stoked as this is my first Speedy Pro. I had a Speedy Racing a few years ago and I really liked it, but I love this one. The bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## MackyP

mesaboogie18 said:


> Got my Speedy Sapphire Sandwich in today! Super stoked as this is my first Speedy Pro. I had a Speedy Racing a few years ago and I really liked it, but I love this one. The bracelet is very comfortable.
> View attachment 16068524
> View attachment 16068525
> View attachment 16068526


Congtatulations! Must be really stoked. May want to test the chrono function for a few days to make sure the known flawed bushing issue was remedied on your piece. More pics of the caseback!


----------



## MackyP

Is it just me but with the polished center links, it kind of looks like the older style bracelet from afar?


----------



## 72hotrod

mesaboogie18 said:


> Got my Speedy Sapphire Sandwich in today! Super stoked as this is my first Speedy Pro. I had a Speedy Racing a few years ago and I really liked it, but I love this one. The bracelet is very comfortable.
> View attachment 16068524
> View attachment 16068525
> View attachment 16068526


NICE! I've been trying to create a shopmyexchange account for a week. The website didn't accept my DD214. I called and was sent to 2 other agencies. I JUST now got my document to upload. Maybe it will work this time. How long did it take your watch to arrive after ordering?


----------



## mikegtr

72hotrod said:


> NICE! I've been trying to create a shopmyexchange account for a week. The website didn't accept my DD214. I called and was sent to 2 other agencies. I JUST now got my document to upload. Maybe it will work this time. How long did it take your watch to arrive after ordering?


Mine took 2.5 weeks. But omega was showing out of stock on their site too.


----------



## atrain1975

Due to regret from chickening out when I went to the Exchange site during the AAFES anniversary, I’ve been checking the site regularly in the hope of finding another big sale. Sadly, it certainly looks as though the shelves were emptied of Speedmasters and white dial seamasters. I hope they replenish their supply before the next big sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

Yeah, I've been waiting for a white dial to come back and go on sale as well. They had them listed separately from the black/blue/Grey dials and priced slightly higher so I don't think they will ever be a regularly stocked item unfortunately.


----------



## 72hotrod

Well I finally got registered! Now I too will be hoping and waiting for a Speedmaster!


----------



## mesaboogie18

72hotrod said:


> NICE! I've been trying to create a shopmyexchange account for a week. The website didn't accept my DD214. I called and was sent to 2 other agencies. I JUST now got my document to upload. Maybe it will work this time. How long did it take your watch to arrive after ordering?


I ordered it on 28 July and it arrived on 19 Aug.


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## MackyP

Can you guys confirm what was the final price of the 300m on rubber strap without the additional 10% for applying for a new card? I will try to have my AD match the price.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> Can you guys confirm what was the final price of the 300m on rubber strap without the additional 10% for applying for a new card? I will try to have my AD match the price.


I believe it was $3231.20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I believe it was $3231.20
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks USMC. I doubt my AD can match that. You think there will be a sale this coming Monday?


----------



## brash47

Check starting NOW. They typically run the Omega sales before or after the actual holiday...almost like tricking you. If it is not on this sale, then it will almost certainly be on sale Veteran's Day or Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Just keep checking very regularly, sometimes its just for no reason and it happens.


----------



## Sugman

I've been keeping my eye on the site...I saw a Speedmaster on there the other day for like 10 minutes!

Do y'all know if when these things (SMP) go on sale, is it listed in the Deals section or will it just show up at its regular place on the site?


----------



## fish70

Sugman said:


> I've been keeping my eye on the site...I saw a Speedmaster on there the other day for like 10 minutes!
> 
> Do y'all know if when these things (SMP) go on sale, is it listed in the Deals section or will it just show up at its regular place on the site?


Check both. When I bought my Seamaster last month I think there was something mentioning a 20% off sale on selected watches.


----------



## Sugman

fish70 said:


> Check both. When I bought my Seamaster last month I think there was something mentioning a 20% off sale on selected watches.
> 
> View attachment 16099237


Thanks, man&#8230;and nice choice!


----------



## MackyP

Guys, what was the sale price last month for this PO?






Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean With Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 | Stainless Steel Band | Valentine's Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange


Shop Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Valentine's Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!




www.shopmyexchange.com


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MackyP said:


> Guys, what was the sale price last month for this PO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean With Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 | Stainless Steel Band | Valentine's Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange
> 
> 
> Shop Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Valentine's Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopmyexchange.com


$4716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

usmc_k9_vet said:


> $4716
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must be the most active dude here. That's very cheap!!!


----------



## Cappyab

No Speedmaster advertised yet…. Come on AAFES.


----------



## JLittle

AAFES is having their 20% off watches sale, but no Omega. Oris is playing though, as is Bell & Ross, Hamilton and Longines.


----------



## MackyP

JLittle said:


> AAFES is having their 20% off watches sale, but no Omega. Oris is playing though, as is Bell & Ross, Hamilton and Longines.


Is it possible for them to add Omega for a day deal only over the weekend?


----------



## JLittle

MackyP said:


> Is it possible for them to add Omega for a day deal only over the weekend?


sure is.


----------



## brash47

Anything is possible. Just get used to checking in the morning during any major military holiday. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Exchange doing Oris %20 off if you were looking......

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## matlt

Seeing some pretty good deals on Hamilton and Tags too. Not sure how they compare to typical market prices.


----------



## Marine73

I picked up a Speedy Sapphire Sandwich on the bracelet last month for $4664. I used the Military Star card first time purchase discount to get an additional 10% off. So 30% total. The only way to do this is to get pre approved a before shopping. I logged on every morning for over a month and finally seen it for 20% off. After I purchased it, I logged back on 45 minutes later and they were sold out. You have to be on the ball to get one that way.


----------



## Sugman

Marine73 said:


> I picked up a Speedy Sapphire Sandwich on the bracelet last month for $4664. I used the Military Star card first time purchase discount to get an additional 10% off. So 30% total. The only way to do this is to get pre approved a before shopping. I logged on every morning for over a month and finally seen it for 20% off. After I purchased it, I logged back on 45 minutes later and they were sold out. You have to be on the ball to get one that way.


I noticed those went away quickly! That's a good idea for an extra 10%...may have to do that. I'm not big on getting another credit card, but if it can save $400-$500 bucks for using it one time, it may be worth it.


----------



## MackyP

Pls keep us all posted for the next sale. I’m the market now for a PO. Do guys know if one will be released soon and any leaked pictures?


----------



## uvalaw2005

MackyP said:


> Pls keep us all posted for the next sale. I'm the market now for a PO. Do guys know if one will be released soon and any leaked pictures?


If there were, you'd see a thread. There's not. And if/when a new Planet Ocean is released, you can probably expect a 6-12 month delay before they show up on AAFES. The 3861 Speedmaster had only been up on the site for a few weeks prior to the sale that cleaned them out.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Marine73 said:


> I picked up a Speedy Sapphire Sandwich on the bracelet last month for $4664. I used the Military Star card first time purchase discount to get an additional 10% off. So 30% total. The only way to do this is to get pre approved a before shopping. I logged on every morning for over a month and finally seen it for 20% off. After I purchased it, I logged back on 45 minutes later and they were sold out. You have to be on the ball to get one that way.


Curious about this, as I'd like to pick up an Omega from AAFES if they do a good Black Friday sale. I would also sign up for their credit card to get the additional 10% off.

My question is, when you sign up for their credit card, do you have to make a purchase quickly or within a certain time frame to get the 10% off, or will you automatically get 10% off of your first purchase no matter when and what it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Curious about this, as I'd like to pick up an Omega from AAFES if they do a good Black Friday sale. I would also sign up for their credit card to get the additional 10% off.
> 
> My question is, when you sign up for their credit card, do you have to make a purchase quickly or within a certain time frame to get the 10% off, or will you automatically get 10% off of your first purchase no matter when and what it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question! It sounds like @Marine73 had already been approved for the card and waited until the Speedy went on sale to make his "first day" purchases. I had the opposite experience back in February. I saw the Seamaster for sale, went to the online Military Star application and got immediate approval including my account number and expiration date so that I could make the purchase that day. So, for me at least, the purchases were literally the first day my account was approved.

In addition, you get 0% interest and no payments for 12 months on watch purchases in excess of $799.

For the next few months, it sounds like Fridays might be a good day to log in early:









Army & Air Force Exchange Service Launches 12 Weeks of Black Friday Deals for Holiday Shopping


DALLAS – Military shoppers looking for Black Friday savings but not the typical crowds can take advantage of the Army & Air Force Exchange Service’s 12 Weeks of Black Friday Deals. From Sept. 3…




publicaffairs-sme.com


----------



## dt75

MackyP said:


> Pls keep us all posted for the next sale. I'm the market now for a PO. Do guys know if one will be released soon and any leaked pictures?


I think we're in the current generation for at least another 2 or 3 years. Anything coming up would likely be a limited edition/special event/partnership release.

I'm hoping they put out a modern 165.024, but that would probably take away from the PO line since it seems the PO is highly inspired by the 165.


----------



## Marine73

I’m predicting that they will come out with a green dial 300m or PO. They tested the water with the green AT this past year and it has done well. In fact, in person it’s stunning. If they use the same color on a 300m or PO, it would be one to collect.


----------



## Marine73

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Curious about this, as I'd like to pick up an Omega from AAFES if they do a good Black Friday sale. I would also sign up for their credit card to get the additional 10% off.
> 
> My question is, when you sign up for their credit card, do you have to make a purchase quickly or within a certain time frame to get the 10% off, or will you automatically get 10% off of your first purchase no matter when and what it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my card and didn't use it for about 6 weeks. I don't think there is a time limit on the 10%.


----------



## JLittle

Marine73 said:


> I'm predicting that they will come out with a green dial 300m or PO. They tested the water with the green AT this past year and it has done well. In fact, in person it's stunning. If they use the same color on a 300m or PO, it would be one to collect.


I think they came out with the green AT at end of 2019, very early 2020 at the latest. They released it before the green craze hit. I'm not sure it would work for the 300M.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Marine73 said:


> I got my card and didn't use it for about 6 weeks. I don't think there is a time limit on the 10%.


Ok that is great to know. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

JLittle said:


> I think they came out with the green AT at end of 2019, very early 2020 at the latest. They released it before the green craze hit. I'm not sure it would work for the 300M.


Your correct. It did come out in 2019. I didn't actually get my hands on one until recently.
I think a green 300m would be a hit. Actually, I think a deep red/burgundy would be awesome too. The green color worked really well for the submariner and now that the Hulk is impossible to buy for less than 15-18k, a green 300m would get a lot of attention. That being said, Omega would have to play very carefully with the shades of green dial/bezel combo to make this work. I would like to see a light emerald green dial with a darker green bezel. To make it more interesting, using the liquid metal on the bezel like the PO would seal the deal for me. Just being hopeful.
I have the new sapphire Moonwatch as mentioned before. I also was fortunate enough to pick up a new white dial 38.5mm AT this year that I absolutely LOVE. It's so much better in person. I actually sold a blue 300M to fund the purchase. I just couldn't bond with the blue 300m likeI thought I would. I was ready to move on after a year. So now I'm waiting for the perfect diver to complete my collection. Right now I am leaning more towards a black PO, but the 39.5mm one. I will be patient though and wait to see what 2022-2023 brings.


----------



## JLittle

Went on to the AAFES site. Almost all watches are gone. Don't know what's happening.


----------



## dt75

I saw that about an hour ago too. I came to report but got sidetracked looking at other watches lol


----------



## JLittle

dt75 said:


> I saw that about an hour ago too. I came to report but got sidetracked looking at other watches lol


It's disturbing. Only thing I can think is that they caught a ton of people buying at a great discount and then flipping the watches and said screw it.


----------



## dt75

JLittle said:


> It's disturbing. Only thing I can think is that they caught a ton of people buying at a great discount and then flipping the watches and said screw it.


Yes it is. Glad I snagged what I think was the last in stock of the Oris 65 a week ago. It arrived yesterday.


----------



## dt75

Navy Exchange is another option, but no Omega there.






Men's Watches | Shop Your Navy Exchange - Official Site


Men's Watches | You Serve, You Save. Shop myNavyExchange.com for Men's Watches at the best prices.




www.mynavyexchange.com






 5.11 (1)

 Alpina (13)

 Armani Exchange (10)

 Armitron (16)

 Bering (12)

 BMW Motorsport (5)

 Bulova (36)

 Caravelle (30)

 Casio (145)

 Citizen (58)

 COACH (9)

 Columbia (14)

 Diesel (9)

 Emporio Armani (17)

 Fossil (36)

 Garmin (4)

 Gucci (4)

 Guess (15)

 Hamilton (46)

 Harley Davidson (19)

 iTouch (1)

 Kenneth Cole (5)

 Lacoste (16)

 Longines (19)

 Luminox (13)

 Michael Kors (10)

 Milla Sky (1)

 Movado (45)

 MTM Special Ops (124)

 Nixon (24)

 Puma (9)

 Rado (19)

 Rolex (2)

 Salvatore Ferragamo (3)

 Seiko (74)

 Shinola (8)

 Skagen (15)

 Tag Heuer (30)

 Timberland (8)

 Timex (12)

 Tissot (31)

 Tommy Bahama (2)

 Tommy Hilfiger (28)

 Versace (18)

 Zodiac (9)


----------



## JLittle

dt75 said:


> Navy Exchange is another option, but no Omega there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Watches | Shop Your Navy Exchange - Official Site
> 
> 
> Men's Watches | You Serve, You Save. Shop myNavyExchange.com for Men's Watches at the best prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mynavyexchange.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.11 (1)
> 
> 
> Alpina (13)
> 
> 
> Armani Exchange (10)
> 
> 
> Armitron (16)
> 
> 
> Bering (12)
> 
> 
> BMW Motorsport (5)
> 
> 
> Bulova (36)
> 
> 
> Caravelle (30)
> 
> 
> Casio (145)
> 
> 
> Citizen (58)
> 
> 
> COACH (9)
> 
> 
> Columbia (14)
> 
> 
> Diesel (9)
> 
> 
> Emporio Armani (17)
> 
> 
> Fossil (36)
> 
> 
> Garmin (4)
> 
> 
> Gucci (4)
> 
> 
> Guess (15)
> 
> 
> Hamilton (46)
> 
> 
> Harley Davidson (19)
> 
> 
> iTouch (1)
> 
> 
> Kenneth Cole (5)
> 
> 
> Lacoste (16)
> 
> 
> Longines (19)
> 
> 
> Luminox (13)
> 
> 
> Michael Kors (10)
> 
> 
> Milla Sky (1)
> 
> 
> Movado (45)
> 
> 
> MTM Special Ops (124)
> 
> 
> Nixon (24)
> 
> 
> Puma (9)
> 
> 
> Rado (19)
> 
> 
> Rolex (2)
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo (3)
> 
> 
> Seiko (74)
> 
> 
> Shinola (8)
> 
> 
> Skagen (15)
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer (30)
> 
> 
> Timberland (8)
> 
> 
> Timex (12)
> 
> 
> Tissot (31)
> 
> 
> Tommy Bahama (2)
> 
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger (28)
> 
> 
> Versace (18)
> 
> 
> Zodiac (9)


yeah, I thought of that, but I'd have to register.


----------



## dt75

I just saw the new Seiko field watch SRPG27. Just ordered one for $186. It's above $200 most everywhere else, plus tax and shipping. 

Hamilton and Zodiac are on sale right now too. The Hamilton Murph is just $676. I already have an Oris Pointer Date that looks way better so I don't need that Murph, but I would grab one otherwise.


----------



## JLittle

dt75 said:


> The Hamilton Murph is just $676.


Is that the green?


----------



## dt75

JLittle said:


> Is that the green?


----------



## Marine73

This is terrible! No Omega watches!! Somethings up. AAFES has been an Omega dealer forever!! I wonder what’s going on? 
I know Omega is making a pretty decent price increase in 2022. Maybe they’re holding off until then. Who knows.


----------



## Cappyab

Ugh. I came in here to report the same. No Omega, no Hamilton's, no Oris. Etc. The search function returns nothing when typing in those brands.

Here's something odd to add to the mix. I added two Hamilton watches to my online cart during the Labor Day sale. When I went to check out, each item had a message reading, "Returns not allowed," or words to that effect. I'm not sure what to make of it, but that doesn't bode well!

I ultimately took the risk and ordered one of the two Hamiltons. Received it directly from Swatch Group US. The warranty card is blank.

(I put it on an Erika's Originals strap)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Oh no they're onto us!  I'm not too worried yet. Hopefully they're just loading back up or something!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Actually I just checked the website and there are multiple Omega watches on it. Standard Diver 300, Diver 300 with yellow gold, Diver 300 chrono, Planet Ocean.. they’re all on there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Wow it's weird. I see it now too. 

I got on with chat support and the agent has no idea and just said "we add and remove things daily". No, wrong. Not like this.

I then emailed asking the same.

So I'll probably get another response like WTF are you talking about.

But oh well, at least our best kept secret is back. 

They could've at least thrown a couple speedys up there for us.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

dt75 said:


> Wow it's weird. I see it now too.
> 
> I got on with chat support and the agent has no idea and just said "we add and remove things daily". No, wrong. Not like this.
> 
> I then emailed asking the same.
> 
> So I'll probably get another response like WTF are you talking about.
> 
> But oh well, at least our best kept secret is back.
> 
> They could've at least thrown a couple speedys up there for us.


I am really hoping the Speedies come back as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Yall worrying too much. They come and go with Omega and other brand stock. It's been like this forever. If Omega is reporting they are out of inventory, then it's not on the site. 

They get watches directly from them. 

Speedies come and go all the time. 

Stock comes and goes with all brands. 

If any of you read the fine print on any name brand watches when you bought them, they are all non-refundable. It's been that way for a while. It may be a certain dollar threshold possibly, but that's how they've done business for a while. 

Take a chill pill folks. It's a nice perk for active and vets, but don't lose your shorts over it. Most of you just discovered this from our posting. They've had these watches forever. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

Swung by an AD after work and perused. Starting to think I should have gone for the sapphire sandwich.


----------



## brash47

No regret, just plan for the next purchase!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

brash47 said:


> No regret, just plan for the next purchase!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


You sound just like the nice lady at the store!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

brash47 said:


> Yall worrying too much. They come and go with Omega and other brand stock. It's been like this forever. If Omega is reporting they are out of inventory, then it's not on the site.
> 
> They get watches directly from them.
> 
> Speedies come and go all the time.
> 
> Stock comes and goes with all brands.
> 
> If any of you read the fine print on any name brand watches when you bought them, they are all non-refundable. It's been that way for a while. It may be a certain dollar threshold possibly, but that's how they've done business for a while.
> 
> Take a chill pill folks. It's a nice perk for active and vets, but don't lose your shorts over it. Most of you just discovered this from our posting. They've had these watches forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah, this was a bit different than normal. They went from having over 900 mens watches to having 51. And I've known about them having watches on that site for many, many years.


----------



## mikegtr

Another 25% off watch sale but not omega.


----------



## dt75

brash47 said:


> Yall worrying too much. They come and go with Omega and other brand stock. It's been like this forever. If Omega is reporting they are out of inventory, then it's not on the site.
> 
> They get watches directly from them.
> 
> Speedies come and go all the time.
> 
> Stock comes and goes with all brands.
> 
> If any of you read the fine print on any name brand watches when you bought them, they are all non-refundable. It's been that way for a while. It may be a certain dollar threshold possibly, but that's how they've done business for a while.
> 
> Take a chill pill folks. It's a nice perk for active and vets, but don't lose your shorts over it. Most of you just discovered this from our posting. They've had these watches forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


How often have they removed all high end stock from the site? I'll say hardly ever if not ever. It was surprising to see but seems like a logical thing if these discounted pieces ended up on the grey market or were being resold by other storefronts


----------



## brash47

I've seen them removed a number of times and the re-appear. They are stock driven by what Omega can provide. The speedmaster disappeared for around 8 months when stock of the old model was gone. 

After the initial rush on the new model cleared and inventory caught up, the new speedies were put on the site. Inventory at Omega has shifted again and they are removed. 

The black/white smp300m, it was on the site for about 3 months then gone. That one I haven't called an AD about inventory they could get, but I suspect Omega has low inventory of that color because of its popularity. 

The bluejean railmaster has been on the site non-stop for over a year and the sale price is usually really good. It's not as popular and I think there is inventory just sitting on that model. 

My local AD has had the same one in the case for over a year.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I have actually seen products bought directly from AAFES end up being sold immediately on this and other sites. 

AAFES will revoke your account if they catch you doing this. I actually know of one person who lost their ability to purchase watches from AAFES because they got caught flipping them. 

He told me that it was tracked by serial number and through Omega when the watch was registered online to the new owner....how much of that is true I don't know, but AAFES does know the serial number of each watch and who purchased it. It may have had to do with the almost immediate switch of ownership. 

One person on this site even posted they got a watch at a great sale price from AAFES in their sale posting which was within days of the actual sale, and they still posted it at retail price. 

Who knows, eventually, it may get ruined for us because of shenanigans....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

brash47 said:


> Who knows, eventually, it may get ruined for us because of shenanigans....


I friggin' hope not...I'm watching out for a white SMP!


----------



## Cappyab

Hopefully the ending of Omega discounts (rumor has it) skips does not apply to the PX.


----------



## brash47

God, who keeps posting this garbage online.....These boobs walk into an Omega Boutique and ask about a discount or "confirm" that there is no discount offered by the OMEGA BOUTIQUE. Well no **** dumbass. You might as well walk into Apple or Tiffanys and ask them the same question. You go to the NAME-BRAND store who has a vested interest in protecting the MSRP of a watch and they tell you no, we don't offer discounts.

Go to your local AD and they will work around it. Go to AAFES and they will continue to offer....the difference being, AAFES is not a "public" access website. It's like a membership site..like Costco. They can then advertise any price they want. This is how retail works.

But again, why would anyone expect a discount in the name-brand store. I keep seeing this crap in other threads...

Sorry for the rant, but this is getting silly.

And, sorry if it seems like I was yelling at Cappyab....bro, nothing intended your way at all. It's the people making videos like that. All love for Cappy!


----------



## Cappyab

No worries at all! My hackles went up when I heard about the removal of discounts at ADs, not boutiques. But I should have written more before sharing such a well-vetted source . I also think that, if true, implementing such restrictions would be a challenge.


----------



## Sugman

Moonwatch on AAFES...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sugman said:


> Moonwatch on AAFES...


Any Chronoscope on there yet?  

Also looks like they've currently only got the sapphire on bracelet back up on the website. I'm interested to see what they do for Black Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Any Chronoscope on there yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I saw. Only this Speedmaster...


----------



## brash47

I don't forsee the chronoscope ever hitting AAFES. They carry the 3 mainstays and an odd man out Levi's Aqua Terra. 

If they do, it will be months down the road. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> I don't forsee the chronoscope ever hitting AAFES. They carry the 3 mainstays and an odd man out Levi's Aqua Terra.
> 
> If they do, it will be months down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I don't really expect to see it either. It was more wishful thinking / half joking. I'd be pleasantly surprised to see it on there, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab

Sugman said:


> Moonwatch on AAFES...


F***!!! On the site, but sold out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Used Rolex on AAFES right now...including a Pepsi...


----------



## brash47

JLittle said:


> Used Rolex on AAFES right now...including a Pepsi...


I wonder how much the markup is on that

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

brash47 said:


> I wonder how much the markup is on that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


well, the 2010 Pepsi is $19,999.

and they have added even more since my last post.


----------



## brash47

It's being sold through a third party. Hence the price. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCor

JLittle said:


> Used Rolex on AAFES right now...including a Pepsi...


lol I thought you were joking at first. First time I’ve seen used on there before. Has that always been a thing? I’m hoping they get the white SMP back one day


----------



## JLittle

hurley326 said:


> lol I thought you were joking at first. First time I’ve seen used on there before. Has that always been a thing? I’m hoping they get the white SMP back one day


As far as I know it just started happening the last few days. I found out by accident.


----------



## BarracksSi

The Rolexes come from WLXT. That’s the vendor who stocks Rolexes, Cartier, LV, etc in the stores. Around these parts, Henderson Hall doesn’t carry WLXT’s Rolexes anymore (they’re also down to one last TAG Carrera quartz), but I think Walter Reed still does.


----------



## dt75

Navy exchange has 10 rolexes. Nothing interesting to me. I'm just looking for a plain old explorer.

Edit: actually just saw it's basically the same stock aafes has


----------



## 6172crew

Odd first post but I have been searching for a white faced omega seamaster (the red, white and blue model). I have access to the online exchange and wanted to subscribe to this thread. It sucks we can't order the model we want. I also like the 43.5mm grey and orange, but really want that red white and blue one. Only other watch I have is a Breitling Emergency.


----------



## Sugman

Heads up!!! AAFES has 20% off their Omegas (10\30\21).


----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedys are still out of stock, but great price on the 300M on rubber:


----------



## mikegtr

I know, I’ve had the black face with rubber in my cart for months, but just not gonna happen this time.


----------



## MackyP

What’s the final price for the PO?






Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean With Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 | Stainless Steel Band | Valentine's Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange


Shop Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Valentine's Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!




www.shopmyexchange.com


----------



## BarracksSi

MackyP said:


> What’s the final price for the PO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean With Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 | Stainless Steel Band | Valentine's Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange
> 
> 
> Shop Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Valentine's Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopmyexchange.com


Log in to find out.


----------



## mikegtr

MackyP said:


> What’s the final price for the PO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean With Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 | Stainless Steel Band | Valentine's Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange
> 
> 
> Shop Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial Watch O21530442101001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Valentine's Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopmyexchange.com


4716


----------



## MackyP

mikegtr said:


> 4716


Thanks Mike!


----------



## TheRealDCA

Oh man, if I hadn’t just picked up a pre-2018 SMPc, one of those POs would be in my cart and on the way from Jersey.


----------



## Cod Holliday

TheRealDCA said:


> Oh man, if I hadn’t just picked up a pre-2018 SMPc, one of those POs would be in my cart and on the way from Jersey.


I'd take the SMPc over the modern PO. ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi

Maybe they can finally move some denim Railmasters. 🤪🤣


----------



## TheRealDCA

Cod Holliday said:


> I'd take the SMPc over the modern PO. ;-)


Same. I scored a sweet deal on this watch, it’s in perfect shape, it was serviced back in the spring, and it’s running at +0.8 spd. Adjustable clasp is on its way and it’ll be set to wear for the next 8-10 years.

So I won’t be swapping for the PO. But the PO checks a lot of the same boxes with the black dial without the waves, lots of raised logo/text, and the flat helium valve instead of the cone shape.


----------



## specialk

I literally just ran across this thread randomly, haven't spent much time here in awhile. How long do these sales seem to last, or a weekend only thing? I've been eyeing the No Time To Die vs a black 300M, now at this price it's way way more difficult. At less than 1/3rd the cost of a NTTD, throwing a milanese on it is very attractive. I'm a bond fan, and I do really like how the NTTD looks, but at the same time really like how ceramic is and feel like you're giving up a lot with the NTTD. I keep seeing the "titanium is a lot harder to work with" etc etc, but if we're honest it's more cashing in on the Craig/Bond connection than it is the cost to manufacture IMO. 

Anyone have some insights on this decision? lol.


----------



## BarracksSi

specialk said:


> I literally just ran across this thread randomly, haven't spent much time here in awhile. How long do these sales seem to last, or a weekend only thing? I've been eyeing the No Time To Die vs a black 300M, now at this price it's way way more difficult. At less than 1/3rd the cost of a NTTD, throwing a milanese on it is very attractive. I'm a bond fan, and I do really like how the NTTD looks, but at the same time really like how ceramic is and feel like you're giving up a lot with the NTTD. I keep seeing the "titanium is a lot harder to work with" etc etc, but if we're honest it's more cashing in on the Craig/Bond connection than it is the cost to manufacture IMO.
> 
> Anyone have some insights on this decision? lol.


Maybe just a weekend, maybe a whole week. Just like any other department store sale.

I haven’t seen the NTTD model on the site. Mostly the other Seamasters, a couple ladies’ Tresors, and then the Speedy shows up once in a blue moon.


----------



## specialk

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe just a weekend, maybe a whole week. Just like any other department store sale.
> 
> I haven’t seen the NTTD model on the site. Mostly the other Seamasters, a couple ladies’ Tresors, and then the Speedy shows up once in a blue moon.


I'm sure it won't be on the site, just saying it's a tough call when this brings the standard 300M down that much more. Hard to justify triple the price.


----------



## TheRealDCA

specialk said:


> I literally just ran across this thread randomly, haven't spent much time here in awhile. How long do these sales seem to last, or a weekend only thing? I've been eyeing the No Time To Die vs a black 300M, now at this price it's way way more difficult. At less than 1/3rd the cost of a NTTD, throwing a milanese on it is very attractive. I'm a bond fan, and I do really like how the NTTD looks, but at the same time really like how ceramic is and feel like you're giving up a lot with the NTTD. I keep seeing the "titanium is a lot harder to work with" etc etc, but if we're honest it's more cashing in on the Craig/Bond connection than it is the cost to manufacture IMO.
> 
> Anyone have some insights on this decision? lol.


I’m willing to bet the next generation of SMPs has the fully lumed bezel. So if you want that, I’d get a current one and wait. If you want the 007 and British military references, then go for the Bond version.


----------



## BarracksSi

specialk said:


> I'm sure it won't be on the site, just saying it's a tough call when this brings the standard 300M down that much more. Hard to justify triple the price.


Don’t pick what you don’t really want just because it’s cheaper and available.

A lot of failed marriages start this way.


----------



## Sugman

I succumbed…a blue one is on the way. I already have a black one. I was on the fence about it, but at that price I THINK I could get most, if not all, of my money back if it doesn’t work out. I’m not a flipper, but this time it’s maybe worth the risk. It’ll be the only truly blue watch that I own.


----------



## JLittle

Sugman said:


> I succumbed…a blue one is on the way. I already have a black one. I was on the fence about it, but at that price I THINK I could get most, if not all, of my money back if it doesn’t work out. I’m not a flipper, but this time it’s maybe worth the risk. It’ll be the only truly blue watch that I own.


Just a reminder. If you are getting it from AAFES be careful who you sell it to. They have people looking for customers buying watches from AAFES, especially when they have the big sale, and then selling it. Think being blackballed by a Rolex AD is bad, I'd hate to lose shopmyexchange privileges.


----------



## specialk

So which models are actually available? If you search the side using the side bar features it only shows certain models, but the standard 300m pops up in suggested when you click one to view. That was what I'm looking at, so unsure on if they'd actual ship quickly or end up ordered?


----------



## specialk

BarracksSi said:


> Don’t pick what you don’t really want just because it’s cheaper and available.
> 
> A lot of failed marriages start this way.


Lol. I can only afford the NTTD because of selling an extra hot rod to pay off a tool truck account, would have enough left after that I could save a little bit and pull off the NTTD. I'm entertaining it just because I can't see myself being able to do this any other time.


----------



## Sugman

JLittle said:


> Just a reminder. If you are getting it from AAFES be careful who you sell it to. They have people looking for customers buying watches from AAFES, especially when they have the big sale, and then selling it. Think being blackballed by a Rolex AD is bad, I'd hate to lose shopmyexchange privileges.


Thanks. I’m not a flipper by nature. I wouldn’t have bought it if I didn’t like it. The intent is to keep it. I’ve never bought anything (house excluded) with the intent of selling it and making money.

Only time’ll tell how it works out (as is true for any watch). I’ll surely give it some time to see how it fits into my rotation. I like it, and just as importantly, my wife does, too! I’m just saying that at that price I think it tips the risk scale to a point I’m willing to accept it.

I’ll likely use the bracelet from the black one I currently own on this new one. That way I’ll have a bracelet option (which my wife prefers) and a strap option (a Hirsch Accent that can stay on the black one).

Thanks for the advice, though. I appreciate it and will definitely keep it in mind!


----------



## uvalaw2005

Polar 300m is back after many months away. Maybe it'll stick around for a sale! Or presage the return of the Speedy.


----------



## JLittle

uvalaw2005 said:


> Polar 300m is back after many months away. Maybe it'll stick around for a sale! Or presage the return of the Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 16217888


I'd definitely start exercising your 'buy now' clicking finger cause Veterans day brings sales on their watches.


----------



## K42

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe they can finally move some denim Railmasters. 🤪🤣


I'd be happy to help them move a denim Railmaster if I didn't pick up an Aqua Terra recently.


----------



## Sugman

Got my blue one, today. I put it on a bracelet I already had.


----------



## TheRealDCA

Thanks to everyone here for their service. (Even you golf playing, fine dining in the DFAC having, hotel staying at Air Force types.)

Semper Paratus


----------



## GMTtwotone

The 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month in 1918 marked the end of World War I. This day became known as Armistice Day. In 1954, at the urging of major U.S. Veteran organizations, President Eisenhower changed the name to Veterans Day so that we could recognize and honor Veterans from all eras of service. It coincides with some European holidays including Armistice Day and Remembrance Day, which mark the anniversaries of the end of World War I and World War II.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

It's Remembrance Day here in Canada, where we salute everybody who has served in the line of duty. Thank you to all who made the ultimate sacrifice, and who continue to struggle with that legacy.


----------



## TheRealDCA

tasteless.beaver said:


> It's Remembrance Day here in Canada, where we salute everybody who has served in the line of duty. Thank you to all who made the ultimate sacrifice, and who continue to struggle with that legacy.


I’ve had the pleasure of visiting Halifax three different times in my career to conduct joint training with the RCN. Top notch mariners and a great city. I really want to see more of Nova Scotia at some point.


----------



## jason10mm

Nailed the arctic for just under 4k. A little more than I wanted and no where near the deal I got for the hesalite 1861 but nothing to sneeze at given the white dial premium. My OB is just a strap or buckle supplier since the PX can undercut them. 

All I need is the snoopy or the NTTD to show up!


----------



## GMTtwotone

jason10mm said:


> Nailed the arctic for just under 4k. A little more than I wanted and no where near the deal I got for the hesalite 1861 but nothing to sneeze at given the white dial premium. My OB is just a strap or buckle supplier since the PX can undercut them.
> 
> All I need is the snoopy or the NTTD to show up!


I believe there is a snoopy listed in the for sale section......and a 2020 Olympic.


----------



## jason10mm

GMTtwotone said:


> I believe there is a snoopy listed in the for sale section......and a 2020 Olympic.


Yeah, but at what markup?

Got the white dial today, quite nice. I hope they are sending the box seperately, as all I got was the watch and cards in the coffin case. Been a stretch since I've bought an omega from the PX but IIRC the box of stuff (moonwatch) came seperately. Small quibble given the price I got though.


----------



## TheRealDCA

Heads up folk. 25% off watches at AAFES on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## specialk

Man, about a week to decide on this if they do have Omega on sale.... Torn on the 300m black and put it on a milanese, or go for the NTTD. It's such a huge price jump. I'm back and forth on the planet ocean as well. Thoughts from the hive mind?


----------



## TheRealDCA

PO pros: Has the correctly shaped HEV; hockey puck instead of cone. Absolute tank. Great power reserve. Non-wave dial is more subdued/professional/grown-up looking to me. Tax free at AAFES.
PO cons: 43.5 (offered at AAFES) has quick set hour, not date. So if you aren’t going to keep it wound, potentially a pain when you do pick it up to wear. Absolute tank; people say it wears well, but I’ve got little 6.5” wrists and it might be pushing it for me (I say as I’m hunting a 44mm Panerai).

Black Diver 300M pros: Price. Still as great watch of a watch as the others. More playful/youthful vibe. Thinner, lighter than PO. Unique and iconic wave dial. Tax free at AAFES.
Black Diver 300M cons: Not available on bracelet at AAFES (the bracelet is simply awesome), but you plan to put on a Milanese. Wrong shaped HEV. Doesn’t have cool fully lumed bezel like the NTTD.

NTTD pros: Awesome lumed bezel. Titanium is lightweight. Direct tie to Daniel Craig’s last film as Bond (if you’re a big Craig fan).
NTTD cons: Price; you could buy a steel and gold Diver from the AAFES on this sale for less. NATO strap or titanium Milanese are not micro adjust and micro adjust is damn near a non-negotiable for me these days. Not tax free (unless maybe you live in Oregon, New Hampshire, or some other wonderful state that doesn’t steal your income and turn it into waste). Is brown. Closed case back (some may care, I don’t).

But that’s just like, my opinion, man.

My personal choice would be the PO. Or the black Diver 300 since you don’t care about the bracelet (blasphemy).

There’s a reason I have the pre-2018 Diver 300M; I’m not a fan of the conical HEV (if you didn’t guess), the non-wave dial is more versatile to me.

Honestly, though, don’t let the sale sway you. Saving money is cool, but is saving $1-2k on a watch going to be what you look back on and remember fondly when you’re an old fart that can’t hardly read a watch anymore? (no offense old farts; time and tide wait for no man and we’ll all be there some day)

If you prefer the NTTD and can afford it, go for it. But for me, the lack of micro adjust doesn’t work for me and the value isn’t there. But I’m not you.

Anyway, thanks for coming to my TED talk. This was more fun than work.


----------



## specialk

TheRealDCA said:


> PO pros: Has the correctly shaped HEV; hockey puck instead of cone. Absolute tank. Great power reserve. Non-wave dial is more subdued/professional/grown-up looking to me. Tax free at AAFES.
> PO cons: 43.5 (offered at AAFES) has quick set hour, not date. So if you aren’t going to keep it wound, potentially a pain when you do pick it up to wear. Absolute tank; people say it wears well, but I’ve got little 6.5” wrists and it might be pushing it for me (I say as I’m hunting a 44mm Panerai).
> 
> Black Diver 300M pros: Price. Still as great watch of a watch as the others. More playful/youthful vibe. Thinner, lighter than PO. Unique and iconic wave dial. Tax free at AAFES.
> Black Diver 300M cons: Not available on bracelet at AAFES (the bracelet is simply awesome), but you plan to put on a Milanese. Wrong shaped HEV. Doesn’t have cool fully lumed bezel like the NTTD.
> 
> NTTD pros: Awesome lumed bezel. Titanium is lightweight. Direct tie to Daniel Craig’s last film as Bond (if you’re a big Craig fan).
> NTTD cons: Price; you could buy a steel and gold Diver from the AAFES on this sale for less. NATO strap or titanium Milanese are not micro adjust and micro adjust is damn near a non-negotiable for me these days. Not tax free (unless maybe you live in Oregon, New Hampshire, or some other wonderful state that doesn’t steal your income and turn it into waste). Is brown. Closed case back (some may care, I don’t).
> 
> But that’s just like, my opinion, man.
> 
> My personal choice would be the PO. Or the black Diver 300 since you don’t care about the bracelet (blasphemy).
> 
> There’s a reason I have the pre-2018 Diver 300M; I’m not a fan of the conical HEV (if you didn’t guess), the non-wave dial is more versatile to me.
> 
> Honestly, though, don’t let the sale sway you. Saving money is cool, but is saving $1-2k on a watch going to be what you look back on and remember fondly when you’re an old fart that can’t hardly read a watch anymore? (no offense old farts; time and tide wait for no man and we’ll all be there some day)
> 
> If you prefer the NTTD and can afford it, go for it. But for me, the lack of micro adjust doesn’t work for me and the value isn’t there. But I’m not you.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for coming to my TED talk. This was more fun than work.


I absolutely love guys that write like you online. Need more of that lol. I can't put my finger on what it is about the PO, I like the size of it though. I've got about a 6.75 inch wrist. I just really wish the AD had a NTTD on milanese in stock to actually see first hand, everyone seems to say it's way different in person. I like a lot about it, but flip side I also love the idea of the standard ceramic model basically staying near flawless for a long time as well. First world problems I guess lol.


----------



## Sugman

Well, there potentially goes Santa's budget for this year. Sorry, kid.


----------



## jason10mm

TheRealDCA said:


> Heads up folk. 25% off watches at AAFES on Thanksgiving day.


Huh, that would actually be just a smidge less than what I paid during the vets day sale. Not enough to really fuss about, but I'm curious if they will automatically credit me the difference like amazon would or if I could call. I don't use the PX or star card very often to know these things.

hmmm, looking at their site it looks like flash sales like the vet day one or thanksgiving stuff are exempt from price matching.

Looking back a few years ago, I did get the moonwatch giant box + goodies in the same package as the watch itself in the plastic coffin. So I called aafes today just to see if the wooden omega box for the seamaster is shipping separately, was just missed, or isn't actually a part of the sale (which would suck if true and at least ought to be mentioned on the website). They said they will get back to me in a few days so we'll see.


----------



## TurtleFan

I don't have access to the Exchange but could someone that does check on the current price of the PO 43.5 on the bracelet? (215.30.44.21.01.001) 
I'm curious how close my AD is to that price...

Thank you.


----------



## K42

TurtleFan said:


> I don't have access to the Exchange but could someone that does check on the current price of the PO 43.5 on the bracelet? (215.30.44.21.01.001)
> I'm curious how close my AD is to that price...
> 
> Thank you.


It's only 10% off retail right now.


----------



## TurtleFan

K42 said:


> It's only 10% off retail right now.


Awesome, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## JLittle

K42 said:


> It's only 10% off retail right now.





TurtleFan said:


> I don't have access to the Exchange but could someone that does check on the current price of the PO 43.5 on the bracelet? (215.30.44.21.01.001)
> I'm curious how close my AD is to that price...
> 
> Thank you.


Likely 35% on Thanksgiving/black friday


----------



## specialk

Just a heads up, saw someone posted on reddit, have no idea if they may actually be in this thread as well, but they said they'd talked to two different Omega reps when they called about the no boxes lately and were told that's how aafes ones were being shipped from now on... so not entirely sure if it's a cost cutting measure or maybe misinformation and there's just short supply of display boxes. Not a deal breaker at the prices by any means, but figured worth mentioning.


----------



## uvalaw2005

specialk said:


> Just a heads up, saw someone posted on reddit, have no idea if they may actually be in this thread as well, but they said they'd talked to two different Omega reps when they called about the no boxes lately and were told that's how aafes ones were being shipped from now on... so not entirely sure if it's a cost cutting measure or maybe misinformation and there's just short supply of display boxes. Not a deal breaker at the prices by any means, but figured worth mentioning.


If that's true, I could live without the wooden display box if I knew that going in. But I'd be disappointed not to get the Speedy box and the embedded travel case. Hopefully if they get Speedys back in stock that would be an exception (to the unconfirmed rule).


----------



## GMTtwotone

uvalaw2005 said:


> If that's true, I could live without the wooden display box if I knew that going in. But I'd be disappointed not to get the Speedy box and the embedded travel case. Hopefully if they get Speedys back in stock that would be an exception (to the unconfirmed rule).


I bought a speedy big box from them about a year ago and it came with everything.


----------



## uvalaw2005

GMTtwotone said:


> I bought a speedy big box from them about a year ago and it came with everything.


For sure. As did the Speedys that folks bought in July (well, not the BIG box, but you know, the less big box). And the Seamaster I bought from them in February came with the wooden box. I guess only time will tell whether this is a blip or a new policy.


----------



## TheRealDCA

specialk said:


> Just a heads up, saw someone posted on reddit, have no idea if they may actually be in this thread as well, but they said they'd talked to two different Omega reps when they called about the no boxes lately and were told that's how aafes ones were being shipped from now on... so not entirely sure if it's a cost cutting measure or maybe misinformation and there's just short supply of display boxes. Not a deal breaker at the prices by any means, but figured worth mentioning.


Getting a discount is nice, but considering box and papers are a big part of proving a watch’s legitimacy, I disagree with the practice of omitting the box.

I understand that buying anything from the Exchange with the intent to re-sell for profit is against their rules and will get your access to the Exchange system revoked. But life happens. What if you need to sell that watch down the road to pay medical bills or meet the mortgage.? You’re now potentially lowering the price the veteran/service member can get for the watch.


----------



## K42

I'm speculating that not getting boxes may be part of the agreement with Omega in order for AAFES to get the discount and sell them online. Just like everything else related to military benefits, you can't have it all and it doesn't always make sense.


----------



## TheRealDCA

True. Sometimes you get what you pay for. Which explains why military medicine is free.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Got an email today that shipping for mine is delayed. Wondering if they’re holding off on shipping it until they have a box to send out with it?


----------



## John Frum

Every one a friend of mine and I have bought lately have shipped direct from Omega Secaucus, NJ. He bought a previous gen Speedy and it took two weeks to ship. One Seamaster of mine took a week.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

John Frum said:


> Every one a friend of mine and I have bought lately have shipped direct from Omega Secaucus, NJ. He bought a previous gen Speedy and it took two weeks to ship. One Seamaster of mine took a week.


That’s good to know. Thank you. I saw on the website that it may take 1-2 weeks to ship. I was banking on that until I got the initial shipping estimate email (it was initially supposed to ship out a couple days ago).


----------



## specialk

Barnaby'sDad said:


> That’s good to know. Thank you. I saw on the website that it may take 1-2 weeks to ship. I was banking on that until I got the initial shipping estimate email (it was initially supposed to ship out a couple days ago).


Which model did you order? I agree on most with the box not being a huge deal to me as I never really resell, but I can see both sides of it. Plus I've got two older seamasters with the old red pleather case that just falls apart, it would be nice to have the newer wood box.


----------



## GreatScott

If you don't get the box that is just stupid, it is part of the product. It is not just a cardboard box like an iPhone ships in, it is a wooden box intended for storage for a lifetime. If it were not intended as part of the full package they would not spend so much on making it beautiful.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

specialk said:


> Which model did you order? I agree on most with the box not being a huge deal to me as I never really resell, but I can see both sides of it. Plus I've got two older seamasters with the old red pleather case that just falls apart, it would be nice to have the newer wood box.


I went with the black dial 300M with the rubber strap.

This will be my first “nice” watch, so I’d like to have the box.


----------



## specialk

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I went with the black dial 300M with the rubber strap.
> 
> This will be my first “nice” watch, so I’d like to have the box.


A nice choice. That's the one I'll have my eye on, keep us updated on the wait time.


----------



## specialk

300m black now lists sold out...


----------



## jason10mm

I've already put in a complaint about not getting the box with aafes. It's not a deal breaker but it MUST be prominently stated on the sales page. What if I was buying an omega to gift to my wife or son? I'm supposed to hand it to them in a plastic shipping coffin? Straight ********. 

For the collectors this isn't a huge deal I don't think, but for vets looking to buy that first "luxury" watch it's just unacceptable.


----------



## TheRealDCA

jason10mm said:


> I've already put in a complaint about not getting the box with aafes. It's not a deal breaker but it MUST be prominently stated on the sales page. What if I was buying an omega to gift to my wife or son? I'm supposed to hand it to them in a plastic shipping coffin? Straight ******.
> 
> For the collectors this isn't a huge deal I don't think, but for vets looking to buy that first "luxury" watch it's just unacceptable.


Rah. Kill bodies.

(And I mean that in the most sincere way)


----------



## j-w-b

I've bought a few Omega and Hamilton over the past few years from AAFES online and they come with papers (not dated) and box. A couple weeks ago I bought a white 300m (after waiting 6 months for them to come back in stock) that was drop shipped w/box from Swatch Group in NJ. Thrilled that this veteran benefit continues.


----------



## jason10mm

No joke. I don't know how/why the PX gets the brand sthey get, but I got respect for Omega, Hamilton, Seiko and the others that are on there for supporting American troops and families. I'd like them to promote that a bit in their marketing, versus the usual vapid celebs they tend to get. 

But you gotta give the vets the proper package.


----------



## wpbmike

Can’t be too many enlisted buying the Omegas.

I’m guessing it’s mainly officers, and people who got out and have a good civilian income.

(I’m former enlisted.)


----------



## fish70

K42 said:


> I'm speculating that not getting boxes may be part of the agreement with Omega in order for AAFES to get the discount and sell them online. Just like everything else related to military benefits, you can't have it all and it doesn't always make sense.


Most of us got the whole package when we got our Omegas from AAFES. Mine came directly from Swatch group. The people who didn't get boxes are in the distinct minority.


----------



## fish70

wpbmike said:


> Can’t be too many enlisted buying the Omegas.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s mainly officers, and people who got out and have a good civilian income.
> 
> (I’m former enlisted.)


An E-5 takes home more than I do as a GS-11 step 4. They get BAH and BAS.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

wpbmike said:


> Can’t be too many enlisted buying the Omegas.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s mainly officers, and people who got out and have a good civilian income.
> 
> (I’m former enlisted.)


That would be my guess, but at the end of the day…an E-5+ isn’t exactly a charity case when you factor in BAH, BAS, etc.



fish70 said:


> An E-5 takes home more than I do as a GS-11 step 4. They get BAH and BAS.


Yup. Going from E-4 to E-5 was a nice pay bump.


----------



## TheRealDCA

And when you factor in that BAH isn’t taxable income, it gets even better in comparison.


----------



## TurtleFan

Any veteran can login and get a good deal, your rank/pay during enlistment has no bearing on what you can afford now.


----------



## brash47

TurtleFan said:


> Any veteran can login and get a good deal, your rank/pay during enlistment has no bearing on what you can afford now.


For a vet yes, depending on how much money you make annually and if it fits your budget without pushing you over. For those still active, monthly pay is always a consideration.


----------



## TheRealDCA

brash47 said:


> For a vet yes, depending on how much money you make annually and if it fits your budget without pushing you over. For those still active, monthly pay is always a consideration.


I mean, how much money you make vs. what you can afford to buy is literally a factor for everyone, everywhere. If every vet got out and became a millionaire, we wouldn’t have recruiting issues.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Mine arrived today with the nice box.

Edit: Ordered 11/14…so exactly one week for shipping.


----------



## jason10mm

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Mine arrived today with the nice box.
> 
> Edit: Ordered 11/14…so exactly one week for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 16251849
> 
> View attachment 16251850


Nice! Then I hope my box is shipping separately and it was just a temporary oversight.

How do you like the rubber bracelet? I'm debating between the Omega one and something like a Hirsch that's a little bit less expensive.


----------



## gd1977

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Mine arrived today with the nice box.
> 
> Edit: Ordered 11/14…so exactly one week for shipping.


Congrats. Looks great in black .. and blue ... and white! ha ha
No tax and a below MSRP suggests you probably got a great deal.
And thank you for your service!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

jason10mm said:


> Nice! Then I hope my box is shipping separately and it was just a temporary oversight.
> 
> How do you like the rubber bracelet? I'm debating between the Omega one and something like a Hirsch that's a little bit less expensive.


The rubber strap is a complete piece of crap (my two cents). At this price point…they should be embarrassed for sending it out the door with that strap. 

Maybe it’s just the size of my wrist (large-ish), but it was VERY difficult for me to get it fastened, as the metal clip is at a funky angle in relation to the holes you’re attempting to align it with.

My expectation for the rubber strap were extremely low and they managed to somehow disappoint me. My Seiko SKX-007 and Citizen BN-0151 came with rubber straps that were more functional.

I wore it once, removed it (stuck it in the box just for lol’s), and put it on a single-pass from Crown & Buckle.

Awesome watch (I’m blown away by the watch…it looks much nicer in person than in any pictures that I’ve seen online)…absolute garbage strap.


----------



## JLittle

Barnaby'sDad said:


> The rubber strap is a complete piece of crap (my two cents). At this price point…they should be embarrassed for sending it out the door with that strap.
> 
> Maybe it’s just the size of my wrist (large-ish), but it was VERY difficult for me to get it fastened, as the metal clip is at a funky angle in relation to the holes you’re attempting to align it with.
> 
> My expectation for the rubber strap were extremely low and they managed to somehow disappoint me. My Seiko SKX-007 and Citizen BN-0151 came with rubber straps that were more functional.
> 
> I wore it once, removed it (stuck it in the box just for lol’s), and put it on a single-pass from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> Awesome watch (I’m blown away by the watch…it looks much nicer in person than in any pictures that I’ve seen online)…absolute garbage strap.


Thats unfortunate cause the rubber strap on the Worldtimer is perhaps the best I've encountered.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

JLittle said:


> Thats unfortunate cause the rubber strap on the Worldtimer is perhaps the best I've encountered.


It’s not a big deal for me, as I had no interest in using it. For folks that like rubber straps…getting a hand on this one..,I can see why folks go out and buy a non-OE rubber strap.


----------



## TurtleFan

If given the option you should always buy a watch on a bracelet and then buy the leather/rubber/
canvas strap of your choice.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

TurtleFan said:


> If given the option you should always buy a watch on a bracelet and then buy the rubber/canvas strap of your choice.


I’m sure that advice applies to many folks, but I don’t like bracelets. I would have had it sized, removed it, and left it in the box the same as I did with the rubber strap.


----------



## TurtleFan

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I’m sure that advice applies to many folks, but I don’t like bracelets. I would have had it sized, removed it, and left it in the box the same as I did with the rubber strap.


Oh I do the same thing but if you are ever going to sell that watch you'll have an easier time selling it with the bracelet and get more money for it.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

The Great White seems to be bucking that trend, with rubber versions closing the gap. If the price is higher with the bracelet compared to a diminished return, just buy what you want.


----------



## fish70

I am not a big fan of rubber straps but the one on the Seamaster is the nicest one I've handled. I also have a 7 inch wrist so no problems putting it on.


----------



## brash47

Barnaby'sDad said:


> The rubber strap is a complete piece of crap (my two cents). At this price point…they should be embarrassed for sending it out the door with that strap.
> 
> Maybe it’s just the size of my wrist (large-ish), but it was VERY difficult for me to get it fastened, as the metal clip is at a funky angle in relation to the holes you’re attempting to align it with.
> 
> My expectation for the rubber strap were extremely low and they managed to somehow disappoint me. My Seiko SKX-007 and Citizen BN-0151 came with rubber straps that were more functional.
> 
> I wore it once, removed it (stuck it in the box just for lol’s), and put it on a single-pass from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> Awesome watch (I’m blown away by the watch…it looks much nicer in person than in any pictures that I’ve seen online)…absolute garbage strap.


As a SMP owner who has a rubber strap on mine, I was taken aback by this. But then, I have seen some rubber straps with deployant clasps. Which strap did you receive with yours?

I purchased my strap at an OB and have found it to be extremely secure and one of the most comfortable rubber straps I have. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

brash47 said:


> As a SMP owner who has a rubber strap on mine, I was taken aback by this. But then, I have seen some rubber straps with deployant clasps. Which strap did you receive with yours?
> 
> I purchased my strap at an OB and have found it to be extremely secure and one of the most comfortable rubber straps I have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Plain rubber strap with regular looking hardware and clasp. Strap from a Citizen Promaster Tough on the left (I threw out all my other all-rubber straps). Omega strap on the right.

Maybe the strap breaks-in over time. I found it to be extremely rigid and a pain to fasten.

Edit: Like I said earlier though…I had no intention of using the rubber strap, regardless of which one it came with. This was more of a “the strap was clearly an afterthought” kind of thing. I.e. How most motorcycles…even those that are $20k+ come with an uncomfortable seat that you’ve got to upgrade if you want to comfortably spend more than an hour on it at a time.


----------



## brash47

Ok, thats the same strap I have on mine...blue though. I like the strange-shaped clasp "tooth" as it adds some security for me. I hope you find one that is just right for you!!!


----------



## Sugman

jason10mm said:


> Nice! Then I hope my box is shipping separately and it was just a temporary oversight.
> 
> How do you like the rubber bracelet? I'm debating between the Omega one and something like a Hirsch that's a little bit less expensive.


Mine arrived without the nice box, too. If yours shows up, let me know how you made that happen!

Re: your strap comment, I usually have a Hirsch Accent on my black SMP. I like it much better than the OEM rubber strap. It's just as comfortable and looks a lot better (in my opinion). My blue SMP came on the rubber strap, but it now wears the bracelet from the black one. So, owning both straps, I prefer the Hirsch Accent.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

brash47 said:


> Ok, thats the same strap I have on mine...blue though. *I like the strange-shaped clasp "tooth" as it adds some security for me. *I hope you find one that is just right for you!!!


I had the opposite reaction to that feature. 

I had a few straps ready to go. This is my favorite at the moment (Crown & Buckle). Damn good looking watch.


----------



## brash47

Congrats and enjoy that watch. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I.e. How most motorcycles…even those that are $20k+ come with an uncomfortable seat that you’ve got to upgrade if you want to comfortably spend more than an hour on it at a time.


Oh they totally do that on purpose to get you back in the store to buy another seat. Same reason why half the bits on the bike are chrome and half are black. They’re betting you will come back and buy parts to make the whole thing match.

Source: I am stupid enough to love Harley Davidson’s.


----------



## John Frum

The motorcycle industry seems to have an unspoken gentlemen's agreement to leave seats worth sitting on to the aftermarket. 

Russell, Corbin, Sargent, Mustang....


----------



## brash47

Yup. I had a man build me a nice custom seat for my bike.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

Same. C&C out of Cali. In the spirit of this thread, they actually do a 10% military discount. 








Also, that back rest is the single best thing I did to that bike. Even for short rides. But on long rides…chef’s kiss. I’m sure I’m not the only 30 year old with a ****ed up back from the military


----------



## brash47

I need to change the name of this thread. We're all over the place and I love it. 

Vets! Let's see those motorcycles in between these sales. I'm loving this group.

We will keep up with the AAFES sales, but in between, let's see some other cool stuff. 

On the same topic...I put a deposit to grab the first Triumph Bobber Gold Line that my dealer is getting in January.





__





Bonneville Bobber Chrome Edition


The award-winning Bobber is now available in a unique and distinctive hand-detailed Chrome Edition.




www.triumphmotorcycles.com





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

TheRealDCA said:


> Oh they totally do that on purpose to get you back in the store to buy another seat. Same reason why half the bits on the bike are chrome and half are black. They’re betting you will come back and buy parts to make the whole thing match.
> 
> Source: I am stupid enough to love Harley Davidson’s.


Yep. I fooled them, though. I took my seat to have the cushioning modified, but kept the stock seat.


----------



## brash47

Sugman said:


> Yep. I fooled them, though. I took my seat to have the cushioning modified, but kept the stock seat.


My guy did the same. OEM seat, pulled back the cover...shave some foam out, put some gel in and new seatcover!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

AAFES is telling me that they contacted the vendor (Omega directly?) and I should expect the box to be shipped to my in early December. So for anyone who gets a watch without a box, might be worth your while to talk to AAFES, as I'm not sure a box will automagically arrive without a complaint first. Anyway, assuming it comes this was just a small hiccup for me.


----------



## TurtleFan

Is the Thanksgiving sale live yet?


----------



## brash47

Log in and see

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurtleFan

brash47 said:


> Log in and see
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I can't, that's why I asked.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I logged in. Doesn’t look like they’ve kicked it off just yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

Somebody buy all of these white SMPs so I don’t…


----------



## ronan_zj

TheRealDCA said:


> Somebody buy all of these white SMPs so I don’t…


i only grabbed one. u can take the rest of them.


----------



## toolr

Barnaby'sDad said:


> The rubber strap is a complete piece of crap (my two cents). At this price point…they should be embarrassed for sending it out the door with that strap.
> 
> Maybe it’s just the size of my wrist (large-ish), but it was VERY difficult for me to get it fastened, as the metal clip is at a funky angle in relation to the holes you’re attempting to align it with.
> 
> My expectation for the rubber strap were extremely low and they managed to somehow disappoint me. My Seiko SKX-007 and Citizen BN-0151 came with rubber straps that were more functional.
> 
> I wore it once, removed it (stuck it in the box just for lol’s), and put it on a single-pass from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> Awesome watch (I’m blown away by the watch…it looks much nicer in person than in any pictures that I’ve seen online)…absolute garbage strap.


I think you're very much in the minority here. I find the rubber strap one of the best I've used.


----------



## ronan_zj

toolr said:


> I think you're very much in the minority here. I find the rubber strap one of the best I've used.


does rubber strap use curved or straight pin?


----------



## chief_D

ronan_zj said:


> does rubber strap use curved or straight pin?


Straight.


----------



## uvalaw2005

TheRealDCA said:


> Somebody buy all of these white SMPs so I don’t…


Unfortunately the limit in my cart was 20. 😂


----------



## Cabaiguan

It’s officially on. Unfortunately not sold on the SMP. Was hoping for the 3861 to be on but no dice. For those of you that can shop Navy Exchange, they have different options on Longines and Hamilton.


----------



## Sugman

Me: Hey, Sweetie, that white Seamaster I wanted is on sale for less than we saw it in the store.

Her: How much less?

Me: Significantly less.

Her: Use my credit card…Merry Christmas!

I’m a lucky guy.


----------



## mikegtr

Sugman said:


> Me: Hey, Sweetie, that white Seamaster I wanted is on sale for less than we saw it in the store.
> 
> Her: How much less?
> 
> Me: Significantly less.
> 
> Her: Use my credit card…Merry Christmas!
> 
> I’m a lucky guy.


I just tried that and it didn’t work


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Trying to resist the urge to purchase. Luckily I don’t have my star card on me so that is helping.


----------



## Cappyab

No Speedys.  But a good day for those snagging a Seamaster.


----------



## bubba0951

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Trying to resist the urge to purchase. Luckily I don’t have my star card on me so that is helping.


I have a black one that I purchased at AAFES and I am sitting here trembling trying to resist pulling the trigger on either a white or a blue 300m.


----------



## twentytwomonk

Staring at the Blue on blue rubber trying to talk myself out of needing to replace my 41mm SPMc....


----------



## twentytwomonk

mikegtr said:


> I just tried that and it didn’t work


 Same "Baby, they're over $1k off retail!"

"...neat."


----------



## bubba0951

twentytwomonk said:


> Staring at the Blue on blue rubber trying to talk myself out of needing to replace my 41mm SPMc....


If we wait long enough they will be gone. Problem solved.


----------



## twentytwomonk

bubba0951 said:


> If we wait long enough they will be gone. Problem solved.


That's what I'm hoping. I keep refreshing waiting for it to be gone.


----------



## jason10mm

Wow, the SMP deals now are RIDICULOUS! $700 less than what I paid for the vet day sale. Do I buy another and try to return the one I have? Take the L? Try to get them to price match?


----------



## bubba0951

Trying to figure out what to sell to make it happen.


----------



## jason10mm

F yeah they price matched! As always, AAFES is hands down the BEST place to get something if they carry it.


----------



## ronan_zj

jason10mm said:


> F yeah they price matched! As always, AAFES is hands down the BEST place to get something if they carry it.


That sounds cool, I didn’t know they even work on Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

jason10mm said:


> F yeah they price matched! As always, AAFES is hands down the BEST place to get something if they carry it.


What did they price match?


----------



## uvalaw2005

TheRealDCA said:


> What did they price match?


He bought an SMP from AAFES on Veteran's Day with a smaller discount, and they matched today's lower price.


----------



## ilitig8

jason10mm said:


> F yeah they price matched! As always, AAFES is hands down the BEST place to get something if they carry it.





jason10mm said:


> Wow, the SMP deals now are RIDICULOUS! $700 less than what I paid for the vet day sale. Do I buy another and try to return the one I have? Take the L? Try to get them to price match?


Thanks for posting, I was in the same boat and was just going to accept the loss didn't think about this. Now $700 better off. 

The SMP on strap is an incredible deal especially when you consider there is no tax either.


----------



## TheRealDCA

uvalaw2005 said:


> He bought an SMP from AAFES on Veteran's Day with a smaller discount, and they matched today's lower price.


That is awesome.


----------



## JLittle

twentytwomonk said:


> Same "Baby, they're over $1k off retail!"
> 
> "...neat."


2k..


----------



## bubba0951

jason10mm said:


> F yeah they price matched! As always, AAFES is hands down the BEST place to get something if they carry it.


Excellent! Good for you!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

jason10mm said:


> F yeah they price matched! As always, AAFES is hands down the BEST place to get something if they carry it.


They’re taking care of me too. That’s pretty awesome….makes a great deal on an awesome watch even better.


----------



## BarracksSi

mikegtr said:


> I just tried that and it didn’t work


Samesies


----------



## Pontificator

Just purchased the white 300M on the bracelet for a killer price ($3,315 shipped) and I'm very happy with it!


----------



## twentytwomonk

Pontificator said:


> Just purchased the white 300M on the bracelet for a killer price ($3,315 shipped) and I'm very happy with it!


Such an epic deal. Nice grab!


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Ugh, if I could get a SMP for $3,315, it would be the fastest sale in history. I'd consider buying 2 for myself, since that's almost theft.


----------



## brash47

Sugman said:


> Me: Hey, Sweetie, that white Seamaster I wanted is on sale for less than we saw it in the store.
> 
> Her: How much less?
> 
> Me: Significantly less.
> 
> Her: Use my credit card…Merry Christmas!
> 
> I’m a lucky guy.


And....when that bill arrives!!

Congrats btw....enjoy that watch while your still among us.....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

So happy happy everyone here so far. This is exactly why I started this thread. You guys deserve this for your service and thank you as always.

I'll sit this one out again since I got my dream SMP chrome earlier this year. I already have a very nice Speedie signed by Gen. Tom Stafford....Apollo Astronaut, so that urge is taken care of. 

The price on that railmaster is great as well. 

Everyone enjoy in good health, and most importantly today, be thankful for everyone around you and for being part of this great country that you chose to serve at some point in your life.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

I’m going to hold out this sale as well. Managed to trade a TAG Heuer for a Bell & Ross recently…should tide me over for a while.

Plus I’m really hoping for them to bring the fully lumed bezel from the NTTD to the rest of the Diver 300s or the POs in the future.


----------



## brash47

TheRealDCA said:


> I’m going to hold out this sale as well. Managed to trade a TAG Heuer for a Bell & Ross recently…should tide me over for a while.
> 
> Plus I’m really hoping for them to bring the fully lumed bezel from the NTTD to the rest of the Diver 300s or the POs in the future.


Ok, although unlikely, if it does happen.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

tasteless.beaver said:


> Ugh, if I could get a SMP for $3,315, it would be the fastest sale in history. I'd consider buying 2 for myself, since that's almost theft.


And tax free...


----------



## snikerdewdle

Just grabbed a white dial as well to replace my blue I traded for a speedy. Pretty pumped, miss this watch.

Has anyone seen the Aqua Terra stocked? I've been tracking what's in there weekly for about a year now and I've never seen one.


----------



## twentytwomonk

snikerdewdle said:


> Has anyone seen the Aqua Terra stocked? I've been tracking what's in there weekly for about a year now and I've never seen one.


The few times I've looked at sales like these, the page looks pretty close to how it does now, although I thiiiiiiiink I've seen Speedmasters in there before.


----------



## BarracksSi

snikerdewdle said:


> Has anyone seen the Aqua Terra stocked? I've been tracking what's in there weekly for about a year now and I've never seen one.


I don't think I've ever seen ATs in five years-plus. Same with a lot of Omega's lineup. Speedmasters appear briefly and then are sold out. Hardly any womens' Omegas, either.


----------



## JLittle

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think I've ever seen ATs in five years-plus. Same with a lot of Omega's lineup. Speedmasters appear briefly and then are sold out. Hardly any womens' Omegas, either.


I think the Speedies, because they are the new model, are going fast. Never had an issue with the previous model. They always seemed available.


----------



## TheRealDCA

brash47 said:


> Ok, although unlikely, if it does happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I don’t think it’ll happen next year, but considering the Pelagos has a lumed bezel and even budget brands like Spinnaker are doing it, I can see it being a thing a few years from now.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

TheRealDCA said:


> I don’t think it’ll happen next year, but considering the Pelagos has a lumed bezel and even budget brands like Spinnaker are doing it, I can see it being a thing a few years from now.


Why would Omega do it? I’ve got a dive watch with a lumed bezel. It looks neat, but that’s about it (I’m a diver and I don’t get it).

I’m just curious what the reasoning is for a lumed bezel, other than “more lume is more better.”

Edit: I would like a LHD Pelagos though.


----------



## TheRealDCA

Barnaby'sDad said:


> “more lume is more better.”


As someone who doesn’t dive, that is exactly the reason I want them to do it.


----------



## Lemon41

Finally pulled the trigger on the Black PO, almost right after the sale started. Stacked the Star Card first day discount of an additional 10% off (planning this one for awhile) for a shipped price of $3979. That's a screaming deal for a watch the boutiques list at $6550.

Anyone considering a PO but put off by the 43.5mm size, I'd highly encourage a trip to the boutique or store to wear and compare it against the 39mm. Even on my average wrist the 39mm looked way small and less proportional in its dimensions. 

Enjoy the holiday everyone. Thankful I'm able to enjoy such a sale


----------



## brash47

snikerdewdle said:


> Just grabbed a white dial as well to replace my blue I traded for a speedy. Pretty pumped, miss this watch.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Aqua Terra stocked? I've been tracking what's in there weekly for about a year now and I've never seen one.


The AT is not stocked and hasn't ever been. The closest you will get is the Railmaster....which is not a bad thing. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

brash47 said:


> And....when that bill arrives!!
> 
> Congrats btw....enjoy that watch while your still among us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah…nothing’s free.


----------



## Jeff4134

First, for everyone who acquired something new from the AAFES sale today, congrats!

Now, as your new watches arrive, I’d be curious to hear how many show up with completed warranty cards and how many do
not. 

I’ve bought one watch from AAFES and it arrived with a blank warranty card.


----------



## ronan_zj

Jeff4134 said:


> First, for everyone who acquired something new from the AAFES sale today, congrats!
> 
> Now, as your new watches arrive, I’d be curious to hear how many show up with completed warranty cards and how many do
> not.
> 
> I’ve bought one watch from AAFES and it arrived with a blank warranty card.


I got black one last year, the warranty card has AD name with blank date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Ended up buying the white 300m as my 1st omega watch.


----------



## Sugman

BarracksSi said:


> Samesies


Yep…me, too. They told me there was a 14 day rule for price matching. Apparently I was just outside of it.


----------



## bubba0951

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Ended up buying the white 300m as my 1st omega watch.





Pontificator said:


> Just purchased the white 300M on the bracelet for a killer price ($3,315 shipped) and I'm very happy with it!


Ditto.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Jeff4134 said:


> First, for everyone who acquired something new from the AAFES sale today, congrats!
> 
> Now, as your new watches arrive, I’d be curious to hear how many show up with completed warranty cards and how many do
> not.
> 
> I’ve bought one watch from AAFES and it arrived with a blank warranty card.


I expect these will all ship directly from Omega and all warranty cards will be blank. That's also how it now works if you buy the watch directly off the Omega website. According to numerous boutique/AD employees, the warranty is now activated electronically at the time of sale.


----------



## brash47

On mine, it showed the AAFES logo as the seller, but no date or anything else. You're fine with just about any watch as long as you have the AD information on the card and a receipt.


----------



## spacemanvt

I ended up getting the blue SMP on rubber, for that price I really couldnt say no. I debated on the white SMP for awhile but I am really not a fan. I wish the blue had a bracelet but I think the current SMP bracelet is kinda ugly. I will get an aftermarket one instead.


----------



## twentytwomonk

Resisted. Not mad about it.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

Sugman said:


> Yep…me, too. They told me there was a 14 day rule for price matching. Apparently I was just outside of it.


Ah, bummer. I've not seen actual evidence of credit on my star card yet and I didn't think to screenshot the CS rep saying she'd credit me, but fingers crossed.


----------



## bubba0951

jason10mm said:


> Ah, bummer. I've not seen actual evidence of credit on my star card yet and I didn't think to screenshot the CS rep saying she'd credit me, but fingers crossed.


They usually take a few days to adjust the account. I made my first purchase on the Military Star Card and got 10% off a black Seamaster and the adjustment did not show up for a while.


----------



## ronan_zj

I just got my shipping notification from SGUS, and my watch was shipped directly from Swatch group with FedEx Ground service. Last year was FedEx overnight. Finger cross because fedex ground service was really bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> I just got my shipping notification from SGUS, and my watch was shipped directly from Swatch group with FedEx Ground service. Last year was FedEx overnight. Finger cross because fedex ground service was really bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bought the watch yesterday?


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> You bought the watch yesterday?


Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I will be looking for mine. I just have to time it so that the arrival is when my wife is away, ha! I wonder if it will arrive with the presentation box?


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Sweet! I will be looking for mine. I just have to time it so that the arrival is when my wife is away, ha! I wonder if it will arrive with the presentation box?


I have fedex account, so it shows the label was created by SGUS. I think mine has the box coz the Total weight was 6.3 lbs. however, I am little bit disappointed with the shipping method coz Fedex Ground really sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> I have fedex account, so it shows the label was created by SGUS. I think mine has the box coz the Total weight was 6.3 lbs. however, I am little bit disappointed with the shipping method coz Fedex Ground really sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesterday the Exchange said mine was scheduled to be shipped on the 30th but now maybe sooner? Which one did you get?


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Yesterday the Exchange said mine was scheduled to be shipped on the 30th but now maybe sooner? Which one did you get?


White bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> White bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I got a Black one in the spring on sale. Then was able to get a Speedmaster on sale this summer and I couldn't resist this White Seamaster. AAFES is just great. You can't beat it for an Omega and they are an AD. I need to to sell some other watches because this was a bit of a stretch especially before Christmas. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Me too. I got a Black one in the spring on sale. Then was able to get a Speedmaster on sale this summer and I couldn't resist this White Seamaster. AAFES is just great. You can't beat it for an Omega and they are an AD. I need to to sell some other watches because this was a bit of a stretch especially before Christmas. Wear yours in good health!


I got black bracelet on Thursday last year and missed the speedy deal sale in this summer. When you got the speedy, was it shipped by ground service as well? I am going to give the black bracelet to my dad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> I got black bracelet on Thursday last year and missed the speedy deal sale in this summer. When you got the speedy, was it shipped by ground service as well? I am going to give the black bracelet to my dad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was sent either FEDEX or UPS I can't remember which. I bought the speedy on 07/25. It was a Sunday and for some reason I logged in and checked what was available and they had $500 off. I grabbed it right away and within an hour they were all gone. Your dad will be happy with that gift!


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> It was sent either FEDEX or UPS I can't remember which. I bought the speedy on 07/25. It was a Sunday and for some reason I logged in and checked what was available and they had $500 off. I grabbed it right away and within an hour they were all gone. Your dad will be happy with that gift!


Ok, now I see what you mean by ground vs overnight. It was shipped ground.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> It was sent either FEDEX or UPS I can't remember which. I bought the speedy on 07/25. It was a Sunday and for some reason I logged in and checked what was available and they had $500 off. I grabbed it right away and within an hour they were all gone. Your dad will be happy with that gift!


$500 off? It was like 15% off or 20% off last time right? I was thinking about it coz I thought the store would have it for thanksgiving. Lol, so I missed the train. Wished I had pulled the trigger on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff4134

uvalaw2005 said:


> I expect these will all ship directly from Omega and all warranty cards will be blank. That's also how it now works if you buy the watch directly off the Omega website. According to numerous boutique/AD employees, the warranty is now activated electronically at the time of sale.


Thanks for the info. I wonder how it works for Hamilton and Bulova. Still dabbling in the smaller fish offered by AAFES until the right Omega comes around!


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> $500 off? It was like 15% off or 20% off last time right? I was thinking about it coz I thought the store would have it for thanksgiving. Lol, so I missed the train. Wished I had pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right, it was 20% off. I got the Hesalite on a bracelet. $4536.00


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> You are right, it was 20% off. I got the Hesalite on a bracelet. $4536.00


That’s a steal. I was looking at the sapphire one was around $5200 ish. Wish they had NTTD . Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> That’s a steal. I was looking at the sapphire one was around $5200 ish. Wish they had NTTD . Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta stop looking on the Exchange!


----------



## Pontificator

Purchased an SMP white dial on the bracelet yesterday and received an email this morning asking me to call AAFES CS to verify some info on my purchase. After a short phone call to a very helpful lady I received an email ~ an hour later stating a shipment date of 11/30.


----------



## bubba0951

Pontificator said:


> Purchased an SMP white dial on the bracelet yesterday and received an email this morning asking me to call AAFES CS to verify some info on my purchase. After a short phone call to a very helpful lady I received an email ~ an hour later stating a shipment date of 11/30.


Thanks!


----------



## ronan_zj

Pontificator said:


> Purchased an SMP white dial on the bracelet yesterday and received an email this morning asking me to call AAFES CS to verify some info on my purchase. After a short phone call to a very helpful lady I received an email ~ an hour later stating a shipment date of 11/30.


is there a reason they want you to call? My status shows “send to fulfillment” but I got email from them saying eta to ship on 29th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> is there a reason they want you to call? My status shows “send to fulfillment” but I got email from them saying eta to ship on 29th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to call on my first Omega purchase but not on my second. I received an email from the Exchange last night right after I placed my order saying shipping would be on the 30th. I think they have you contact them on a first expensive watch purchase to make sure you are who you say you are.


----------



## uvalaw2005

ronan_zj said:


> is there a reason they want you to call? My status shows “send to fulfillment” but I got email from them saying eta to ship on 29th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes they flag orders for further verification, either randomly or based on purchase history. If your order has already been marked "sent to fulfiller" then you don't need to do anything else.


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Mine just shows processing still. I haven’t received a call or anything but now kinda worried because I used different shipping address than my billing due to me being out of state.


----------



## uvalaw2005

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Mine just shows processing still. I haven’t received a call or anything but now kinda worried because I used different shipping address than my billing due to me being out of state.


Don't be shy about calling them and asking if they need any further information before sending to fulfillment. The customer service is always excellent and that way you don't have to wonder all weekend.


----------



## Pontificator

ronan_zj said:


> is there a reason they want you to call? My status shows “send to fulfillment” but I got email from them saying eta to ship on 29th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure but this was the first time I've purchased from that web site so like someone else said here that may have been the reason. The CS rep asked first for my military ID number and I didn't have one so she had me verify my date of birth and driver license number and expiration date, saying it was to guard against fraud and wouldn't be necessary after this one time. Took less than two minutes and like I said about an hour after that I received tentative shipping notice.


----------



## BarracksSi

Pontificator said:


> Not sure but this was the first time I've purchased from that web site so like someone else said here that may have been the reason. The CS rep asked first for my military ID number and I didn't have one so she had me verify my date of birth and driver license number and expiration date, saying it was to guard against fraud and wouldn't be necessary after this one time. Took less than two minutes and like I said about an hour after that I received tentative shipping notice.


What? You don't know your ID number off the top of your head? Mine is XXXXXXXXX


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

uvalaw2005 said:


> Sometimes they flag orders for further verification, either randomly or based on purchase history. If your order has already been marked "sent to fulfiller" then you don't need to do anything else.





uvalaw2005 said:


> Don't be shy about calling them and asking if they need any further information before sending to fulfillment. The customer service is always excellent and that way you don't have to wonder all weekend.


Good gouge. I never received call or email but my order was on hold. They sent me over to risk team and I verified my billing/shipping information and they asked last rank and pay grade. This was my 1st big purchase so maybe that flagged it.


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> You are right, it was 20% off. I got the Hesalite on a bracelet. $4536.00


----------



## bubba0951

Oops, extra picture.


----------



## -CUJO-

SMP w/ white dial on bracelet. I woke up yesterday morning and purchasing an Omega was the furthest thing on my mind. I noticed this post and went to the site. I looked at what what was available and pulled the trigger. I figured with an MSRP of $5,200 and getting it for $3,315 wasn’t a bad deal. I applied for the Star card which I think is an additional 10% credit. All in, it looks to be less than $3K. I’m very thankful because I’m usually the guy that never gets the good deals or is too late. Lol.

Many thanks to the OP. This will be my first watch with a white dial.  It‘s saying it’ll ship on the 29th.

* Can someone please PM me a good place to get the black rubber strap and buckle? Thank you. Just checked the website and the price is back up to $4,420.


----------



## ronan_zj

-CUJO- said:


> SMP w/ white dial on bracelet. I woke up yesterday morning and purchasing an Omega was the furthest thing on my mind. I looked at what was available and pulled the trigger. I figured with an MSRP of $5,200 and getting it for $3,315 wasn’t a bad deal. I applied for the Star card which I think is an additional 10% credit. All in, it looks to be less than $3K.
> 
> This will be my first watch with a white dial.  It‘s saying it’ll ship on the 29th.
> 
> * Can someone please PM me a place to get the black rubber strap and buckle? Thank you.


Order it from AD if u want omega one. There are a lot of fake out there so watch out. I just ordered Erika’s MN strap for the seamaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialk

Congrats to everyone that got a deal. 300m black was out a few days ago, may run by the local AD and see if they've got the NTTD to look at. Kinda took this one as the universe telling me not to settle. Eager to see hopefully some boxes and fresh planet oceans and 300ms in this thread soon.


----------



## jason10mm

ronan_zj said:


> White bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent choice!


----------



## wpbmike

ronan_zj said:


> I have fedex account, so it shows the label was created by SGUS. I think mine has the box coz the Total weight was 6.3 lbs. however, I am little bit disappointed with the shipping method coz Fedex Ground really sucks.


 For mine (the white-dial 300m on the bracelet), FedEx indicated 6.3 pounds. I received the display box.


----------



## ronan_zj

My watch was just shipped this afternoon, ETA delivery on Thursday.


----------



## brash47

Ok just for fun....anyone possibly considering a Seiko King Turtle or Samurai....(sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel versions) and these are truly great daily wears....

The NEX (Navy Exchange) is selling them:

King Turtle PADI, on bracelet $398.25

King Samurai PADI, rubber $378.75


Yall hate me yet lol.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff4134

brash47 said:


> Ok just for fun....anyone possibly considering a Seiko King Turtle or Samurai....(sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel versions) and these are truly great daily wears....
> 
> The NEX (Navy Exchange) is selling them:
> 
> King Turtle PADI, on bracelet $398.25
> 
> King Samurai PADI, rubber $378.75
> 
> 
> Yall hate me yet lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I almost got the Samurai from AAFES but talked some sense into myself regarding that 44mm case size…just a tad too big for my personal preference.


----------



## ronan_zj

I have a seiko SUMO, this would be the watch I wear when I go to San Francisco.


----------



## bubba0951

Ok, just got tracking number from Fedex saying it will be here Sunday the 28th. Weighs 6.1 lbs. so it has the presentation box also. Here’s hoping my wife is not here when it arrives!


----------



## Pontificator

WOW!
Received an email this morning at 0630 stating my Omega has shipped FEDEX and should be here Monday 11/29. Also states a shipping weight of 6.2lbs. so looks like it will include the box. This is lightning fast shipping having ordered the watch this past Thursday. I have two Rolex watches but this will be my first Omega and I'm excited!


----------



## jason10mm

My ship weight was 2 pounds or so with no box, so that is good news! 

Any of you guys fill out the warranty cards? I did for my speedy a few years back just for fun but I'm not sure it matters for warranty work or any potential resale. I did it mostly to help future me remember when I got the watch when I pass it on to grandkids.


----------



## FJR1971

If anyone didn't receive a box contact omega directly and they will send you one. I used their email on website got a response in a day or two. They asked for the order number and I received the box yesterday. I got the box so fast after confirming my order number I almost think I might have gotten it anyway without contacting them.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

jason10mm said:


> My ship weight was 2 pounds or so with no box, so that is good news!
> 
> Any of you guys fill out the warranty cards? I did for my speedy a few years back just for fun but I'm not sure it matters for warranty work or any potential resale. I did it mostly to help future me remember when I got the watch when I pass it on to grandkids.


I just stuck the shipping invoice from Omega in with the other paperwork. I’d rather not ruin the card with my chicken scratch.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Ok, just got tracking number from Fedex saying it will be here Sunday the 28th. Weighs 6.1 lbs. so it has the presentation box also. Here’s hoping my wife is not here when it arrives!


That’s fast. Do u live close to NJ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Pontificator said:


> WOW!
> Received an email this morning at 0630 stating my Omega has shipped FEDEX and should be here Monday 11/29. Also states a shipping weight of 6.2lbs. so looks like it will include the box. This is lightning fast shipping having ordered the watch this past Thursday. I have two Rolex watches but this will be my first Omega and I'm excited!


I guess I would be the last person to get it. Mine is Thursday damn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> That’s fast. Do u live close to NJ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chicago area.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Chicago area.


Still really fast by fedex ground. U would be the first one got it, haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> I guess I would be the last person to get it. Mine is Thursday damn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I got my speedy I sized the bracelet and wore it for about an hour. I looked at the clasp and I had scuffed it in that 1 hour period! What a Moron. I then put on a rubber strap, (too late). Anyway, when the watch arrives I will take the bracelet off without sizing it and put on a rubber strap. I like both the speedy and the smp on the rubber strap better but wanted the bracelet in case I wanted to change it up.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> When I got my speedy I sized the bracelet and wore it for about an hour. I looked at the clasp and I had scuffed it in that 1 hour period! What a Moron. I then put on a rubber strap, (too late). Anyway, when the watch arrives I will take the bracelet off without sizing it and put on a rubber strap. I like both the speedy and the smp on the rubber strap better but wanted the bracelet in case I wanted to change it up.


Yea, I also have the rubber strap but I just ordered Erika Original MN strap for my watch and I want to give a try on it. There are a lot of reviews saying the strap is so comfortable to wear, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Pontificator said:


> WOW!
> Received an email this morning at 0630 stating my Omega has shipped FEDEX and should be here Monday 11/29. Also states a shipping weight of 6.2lbs. so looks like it will include the box. This is lightning fast shipping having ordered the watch this past Thursday. I have two Rolex watches but this will be my first Omega and I'm excited!


Mine still says “Sent to fulfiller.”  I’m hoping for a 6.2 pound shipping weight!


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> Still really fast by fedex ground. U would be the first one got it, haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will post picture


----------



## ParkinNJ

FedEX just delivered my AAFES order; purchased on 11/25 for a Sat delivery. I’m in NJ so that probably helped since it’s coming from Secaucus. I was a little worried that it would arrive without the box but no issues here. The plastic coffin and booklet were also wrapped in festive wrapping paper; a nice touch.


----------



## jason10mm

ParkinNJ said:


> FedEX just delivered my AAFES order; purchased on 11/25 for a Sat delivery. I’m in NJ so that probably helped since it’s coming from Secaucus. I was a little worried that it would arrive without the box but no issues here. The plastic coffin and booklet were also wrapped in festive wrapping paper; a nice touch.
> View attachment 16263473


Damn, that would make me so happy. 

I'm totally sure you are holding off till Xmas to unwrap it all as well....... right?


----------



## jason10mm

ronan_zj said:


> Yea, I also have the rubber strap but I just ordered Erika Original MN strap for my watch and I want to give a try on it. There are a lot of reviews saying the strap is so comfortable to wear,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put my new SMP on an Erika style elastic strap and the head was just too heavy for the elastic. I have a legit Erika on order just to see if there is a difference.


----------



## brash47

Congrats everyone!!!

@Sugman be patient brother...and keep grinning. Mine took a few days back earlier this year. You got a badass deal on a badass watch. People on this forum are groaning that such deals can be had....if only they had served. 

Yall have earned it and wear in good health.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959

I can't thank you guys enough for this thread. I was also able to order an SMP 300m - I really wanted the blue as my "retirement watch" to complete my collection and it was still in stock on rubber. What an amazing deal, and without this thread (and one other on WUS) I would not even have known that AAFES had changed their policy some years back to enable Vets to purchase. Thanks all! I was thinking about a bracelet, but on reflection I think I'll order a couple of nice NATOs to start.

Thanks again!

Cheers


----------



## Sugman

brash47 said:


> Congrats everyone!!!
> 
> @Sugman be patient brother...and keep grinning. Mine took a few days back earlier this year. You got a badass deal on a badass watch. People on this forum are groaning that such deals can be had....if only they had served.
> 
> Yall have earned it and wear in good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I ain’t worried. It gets here when it gets here. I’m fortunate to have other nice watches to wear in the meantime. Worrying about a watch showing up a few days one way or the other is a first-world problem (although I wouldn’t mind earlier!).

I’m happy for those that are getting a quick turnaround, though…that’s awesome!

It’s amazing how this thread blows up at times…good idea starting it!


----------



## -CUJO-

My SMP w/ white dial and bracelet looks like it’s going to be delivered Friday via FedEx. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ParkinNJ

jason10mm said:


> Damn, that would make me so happy.
> 
> I'm totally sure you are holding off till Xmas to unwrap it all as well....... right?


Just realized I didn’t post a pic of the watches, lol. So picked up a Planet Ocean black dial and the Railmaster. Just a word of caution for fellow AAFES buyers, I was so focused on ensuring the wooden box was included that I just noticed the Railmaster warranty card was not included (I did get the pictograph and master chronometer cards). I called AAFES and to be blunt, their response was call Omega or return it.  So folks, don’t forget to check all the accessories after the jubilation weans.


----------



## brash47

ParkinNJ said:


> Just realized I didn’t post a pic of the watches, lol. So picked up a Planet Ocean black dial and the Ralimaster. Just a word of caution for fellow AAFES buyers, I was so focused on ensuring the wooden box was included that I just noticed the Railmaster warranty card was not included (I did get the pictograph and master chronometer cards). I called AAFES and to be blunt, their response was call Omega or return it.  So folks, don’t forget to check all the accessories after the jubilation weans.
> View attachment 16263900


I'd deal with Omega. It shipped from their warehouse. At this point, I would think the CS reps at AAFES are on edge. Lots of folks who call in are not cool and take their little issues out on the poor person om the other end of the line. 

And remember, most of those calls are over the silliest **** ever, toy out of stock, something wasn't right...etc. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ

brash47 said:


> I'd deal with Omega. It shipped from their warehouse. At this point, I would think the CS reps at AAFES are on edge. Lots of folks who call in are not cool and take their little issues out on the poor person om the other end of the line.
> 
> And remember, most of those calls are over the silliest **** ever, toy out of stock, something wasn't right...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Very true, these are certainly first-world problems ... I sent a message thru Omega's "contact us" form; hopefully they'll take care of this.


----------



## SSGMT

ParkinNJ said:


> Very true, these are certainly first-world problems ... I sent a message thru Omega's "contact us" form; hopefully they'll take care of this.


Congratulations on two really awesome watches!! I'm sure that Omega can order or print a new warranty card for your Railmaster. You may not really need it anyway, as they are supposed to activate your warranty on the day that they ship the watch, so your information should be in Omega's database with a warranty start date. Keep any paperwork that shows that you ordered it to be safe.


----------



## brash47

SSGMT said:


> Congratulations on two really awesome watches!! I'm sure that Omega can order or print a new warranty card for your Railmaster. You may not really need it anyway, as they are supposed to activate your warranty on the day that they ship the watch, so your information should be in Omega's database with a warranty start date. Keep any paperwork that shows that you ordered it to be safe.


Yes! When I logged in the first time... all my info was there.... big brother was already on me!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Got my shipping notice for December 1st delivery. It’s listed as 6.3lbs.


----------



## twentytwomonk

AMM1959 said:


> I can't thank you guys enough for this thread. I was also able to order an SMP 300m - I really wanted the blue as my "retirement watch" to complete my collection and it was still in stock on rubber. What an amazing deal, and without this thread (and one other on WUS) I would not even have known that AAFES had changed their policy some years back to enable Vets to purchase. Thanks all! I was thinking about a bracelet, but on reflection I think I'll order a couple of nice NATOs to start.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Cheers


Enjoy! I will say that I have a previous gen 41mm SPMc, and I've tried the stock bracelet, the Omega rubber strap, and a bunch of NATOs, but by far the most comfortable is the Zealande rubber strap. Lighter and more flexible than the Omega strap, brings the weight way down over most of the other options. I have a hard time wearing the watch on anything else now.


----------



## spacemanvt

ParkinNJ said:


> Just realized I didn’t post a pic of the watches, lol. So picked up a Planet Ocean black dial and the Railmaster. Just a word of caution for fellow AAFES buyers, I was so focused on ensuring the wooden box was included that I just noticed the Railmaster warranty card was not included (I did get the pictograph and master chronometer cards). I called AAFES and to be blunt, their response was call Omega or return it.  So folks, don’t forget to check all the accessories after the jubilation weans.


Keep us updated on what Omega says. I am curious


----------



## spacemanvt

I also am joining the SMP club finally with a Blue SMP on the rubber strap! Couldnt pass up this deal but I decided the OEM strap isnt really my cup of tea.
Any recommendation between the Uncle Seiko and the Forstner 1450?

https://forstnerbands.com/collectio...r-president-1450-for-pre-2018-omega-seamaster
$127 with Black Friday pricing
or
https://www.uncleseiko.com/products/us1450-for-omega-seamaster-300m?variant=40281480036540
$100 with Black Friday pricing


----------



## ParkinNJ

spacemanvt said:


> Keep us updated on what Omega says. I am curious


Will do ... another member suggested seeing if AAFES would do an exchange. I've already sent in the inquiry to Omega on the warranty card so I'm curious as well what they offer as a remedy.


----------



## uvalaw2005

spacemanvt said:


> I also am joining the SMP club finally with a Blue SMP on the rubber strap! Couldnt pass up this deal but I decided the OEM strap isnt really my cup of tea.
> Any recommendation between the Uncle Seiko and the Forstner 1450?
> 
> https://forstnerbands.com/collectio...r-president-1450-for-pre-2018-omega-seamaster
> $127 with Black Friday pricing
> or
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/products/us1450-for-omega-seamaster-300m?variant=40281480036540
> $100 with Black Friday pricing


Can't go wrong. I'm partial to the Forstner stretch links.


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> Ok, just got tracking number from Fedex saying it will be here Sunday the 28th. Weighs 6.1 lbs. so it has the presentation box also. Here’s hoping my wife is not here when it arrives!


OK, now arriving Monday the 29th. Will be looking for my warranty card.


----------



## AMM1959

twentytwomonk said:


> Enjoy! I will say that I have a previous gen 41mm SPMc, and I've tried the stock bracelet, the Omega rubber strap, and a bunch of NATOs, but by far the most comfortable is the Zealande rubber strap. Lighter and more flexible than the Omega strap, brings the weight way down over most of the other options. I have a hard time wearing the watch on anything else now.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## uvalaw2005

My blue 300m on rubber arrived today. Complete kit with wooden box and cards. Pictures to follow.


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> OK, now arriving Monday the 29th. Will be looking for my warranty card.


Ok, watch arrived today with everything included. I was going to put it on a rubber strap but might hold off for a while, the bracelet feels good. Here's hoping everyone's new watches arrive on time with all accessories! Wear them in good health!


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> Ok, watch arrived today with everything included. I was going to put it on a rubber strap but might hold off for a while, the bracelet feels good. Here's hoping everyone's new watches arrive on time with all accessories! Wear them in good health!


----------



## -CUJO-

@bubba0951

Beautiful watch! I ordered the same one.

Just a quick question. . . When you adjusted the bracelet, did you have to heat those small little screws to remove them? I hear that they’re hard to remove. The one that I ordered should be here Friday and I don’t want to strip those little screws.


----------



## bubba0951

-CUJO- said:


> @bubba0951
> 
> Beautiful watch! I ordered the same one.
> 
> Just a quick question. . . When you adjusted the bracelet, did you have to heat those small little screws to remove them? I hear that they’re hard to remove. The one that I ordered should be here Friday and I don’t want to strip those little screws.


No, it was not hard at all. The screws are tiny but I have a medium size screw driver with a small end and they came right out. Unscrew both sides of the links and push the pins out. Make sure you don't lose the screws, they would be hard to find. For reference, I have a 7" wrist and like the bracelet snug, so I adjust the clasp full in and removed 1 full link and 1 half link per side and that fits great with room to adjust it looser. Great watch! We made a good choice!


----------



## uvalaw2005

As promised. An absurd bargain.


----------



## -CUJO-

bubba0951 said:


> No, it was not hard at all. The screws are tiny but I have a medium size screw driver with a small end and they came right out. Unscrew both sides of the links and push the pins out. Make sure you don't lose the screws, they would be hard to find. For reference, I have a 7" wrist and like the bracelet snug, so I adjust the clasp full in and removed 1 full link and 1 half link per side and that fits great with room to adjust it looser. Great watch! We made a good choice!


Thank you very much! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## jason10mm

-CUJO- said:


> @bubba0951
> 
> Beautiful watch! I ordered the same one.
> 
> Just a quick question. . . When you adjusted the bracelet, did you have to heat those small little screws to remove them? I hear that they’re hard to remove. The one that I ordered should be here Friday and I don’t want to strip those little screws.


I heated them with a hair dryer (take the bracelet off the head as it will get HOT and that heat will flow right to the watch) and a bergeon 2mm screwdriver is a perfect fit.


----------



## brash47

It's an SMP!!!! I threw mine in the fireplace for 2 minutes. It made the screws easy to remove. 

Make sure you do this all with bare hands! 

You're Vets for Pete's sake!!!!!

Toughen up....

Remember, you can fix it all with Motrin and hydrate!!!

These guys wouldn't have worried about it....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontificator

My SMP white dial is on the truck for delivery today. Also got a nice surprise when checking the Military Star CC that I purchased it with and they have credited me another 10% bringing the final cost of the watch to $2,983.50 which is about 42% off retail. Unbelievable!


----------



## uvalaw2005

Pontificator said:


> My SMP white dial is on the truck for delivery today. Also got a nice surprise when checking the Military Star CC that I purchased it with and they have credited me another 10% bringing the final cost of the watch to $2,983.50 which is about 42% off retail. Unbelievable!


That first card use bonus is always nice, but I think you've hit the jackpot here. Well done!


----------



## ParkinNJ

uvalaw2005 said:


> That first card use bonus is always nice, but I think you've hit the jackpot here. Well done!


 That's definitely a crazy-great price on a current gen-SMP from an AD! And of course, wear in good health!


----------



## jason10mm

Pontificator said:


> My SMP white dial is on the truck for delivery today. Also got a nice surprise when checking the Military Star CC that I purchased it with and they have credited me another 10% bringing the final cost of the watch to $2,983.50 which is about 42% off retail. Unbelievable!


Yeah, that first time 10% star card thing is real nice if you time it like this. I got a speedmaster for 3k that way. With the SMP costing 3.3k (got my credit yesterday) that is a grand total of 6.3k for a new (at the time) 1861 hesalite and the white SMP. Pretty damn unbeatable if you ask me. My local OB does NOT like me talking about PX deals  I try to buy parts and straps from them though just to be appreciative, though Omega online sales makes even that hard.

I was gonna get the wife a DJ next year but now I'm considering an omega if the PX gets more ladies watches in.


----------



## -CUJO-

jason10mm said:


> Yeah, that first time 10% star card thing is real nice if you time it like this. I got a speedmaster for 3k that way. With the SMP costing 3.3k (got my credit yesterday) that is a grand total of 6.3k for a new (at the time) 1861 hesalite and the white SMP. Pretty damn unbeatable if you ask me. My local OB does NOT like me talking about PX deals  I try to buy parts and straps from them though just to be appreciative, though Omega online sales makes even that hard.
> 
> I was gonna get the wife a DJ next year but now I'm considering an omega if the PX gets more ladies watches in.


Yes, me too. Once credited, my SMP (white dial/bracelet) was $2,983. I figured in this climate, you really can’t beat that. My only Omega is a 1967 Speedmaster with the ca. 321 movement. I think this will be a nice addition.

I’ve been wearing a Rolex (5512, Explorer, 1675,GMT II, SD) in some form or another for the past 30 years or so. I could kick myself for selling a few of those! I’ve been waiting on a Daytona (white dial) for over 5 years now and was going to settle for a no-date Sub. Heck, you can’t even get that at retail anymore. I don’t want to say that I’m becoming disgruntled with Rolex but they’re quickly losing the appeal for me. I’m teetering on thinking that I am done with them.

That being said, I wish that I would’ve purchased a few Rolex’ at the base exchange when they were still selling them years ago. They were relatively expensive back then but still well within reach.

I’m really thankful for the AAFES deal and will be keeping an eye out for another sale in the future.


----------



## ParkinNJ

-CUJO- said:


> Yes, me too. Once credited, my SMP (white dial/bracelet) was $2,983. I figured in this climate, you really can’t beat that. My only Omega is a 1967 Speedmaster with the ca. 321 movement. I think this will be a nice addition.
> 
> I’ve been wearing a Rolex (5512, Explorer, 1675,GMT II, SD) in some form or another for the past 30 years or so. I could kick myself for selling a few of those! I’ve been waiting on a Daytona (white dial) for over 5 years now and was going to settle for a no-date Sub. Heck, you can’t even get that at retail anymore. I don’t want to say that I’m becoming disgruntled with Rolex but they’re quickly losing the appeal for me. I’m teetering on thinking that I am done with them.
> 
> That being said, I wish that I would’ve purchased a few Rolex’ at the base exchange when they were still selling them years ago. They were relatively expensive back then but still well within reach.
> 
> I’m really thankful for the AAFES deal and will be keeping an eye out for another sale in the future.


My memory may be failing me but I swear the FT Lewis PX had Rolexes in the early 2000s. I remember balking at the price for 'just a watch'. I wish I had the funds then to purchase a few. Perhaps, that's my irrational logic of purchasing Omegas at AAFES because they may not carry them anymore similar to Rolex and Breitling.


----------



## spacemanvt

Pontificator said:


> My SMP white dial is on the truck for delivery today. Also got a nice surprise when checking the Military Star CC that I purchased it with and they have credited me another 10% bringing the final cost of the watch to $2,983.50 which is about 42% off retail. Unbelievable!


Did you get a extra 10% off or was that the first time you used the military star card?
I should have used mine... lol


----------



## ronan_zj

My watch has been sitting in New Jersey fedex location since Friday without any update, so I am not sure if this is typical fedex thing ( don’t scan the package until the last station)? estimated delivery date is this Thursday to California. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontificator

spacemanvt said:


> Did you get a extra 10% off or was that the first time you used the military star card?
> I should have used mine... lol


First time use. I opened the card just for this sale.


----------



## brash47

ronan_zj said:


> My watch has been sitting in New Jersey fedex location since Friday without any update, so I am not sure if this is typical fedex thing ( don’t scan the package until the last station)? estimated delivery date is this Thursday to California.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely normal, unless you paid for overnight shipping, which I don't think is an option. Bro, patience. I would suspect that some shipping companies are working a little bit right now....


----------



## TheRealDCA

ronan_zj said:


> My watch has been sitting in New Jersey fedex location since Friday without any update, so I am not sure if this is typical fedex thing ( don’t scan the package until the last station)? estimated delivery date is this Thursday to California.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FedEx (in my experience) is incredibly inconsistent. I refuse to use them whenever possible.


----------



## uvalaw2005

TheRealDCA said:


> FedEx (in my experience) is incredibly inconsistent. I refuse to use them whenever possible.


I agree. They're the worst. Except for DHL, UPS, and USPS.


----------



## ronan_zj

TheRealDCA said:


> FedEx (in my experience) is incredibly inconsistent. I refuse to use them whenever possible.


I just really don’t like the fedex ground. The service for ground is completely different from express. ( I personally had experienced a lot of delay and missing packages for ground service), this is the reason I got a little bit worry when I noticed was a ground shipping. Last year was fedex overnight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

ronan_zj said:


> I just really don’t like the fedex ground. The service for ground is completely different from express. ( I personally had experienced a lot of delay and missing packages for ground service), this is the reason I got a little bit worry when I noticed was a ground shipping. Last year was fedex overnight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, for a watch shipping from New Jersey, you're about as far away as possible.


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> I just really don’t like the fedex ground. The service for ground is completely different from express. ( I personally had experienced a lot of delay and missing packages for ground service), this is the reason I got a little bit worry when I noticed was a ground shipping. Last year was fedex overnight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is still showing in NJ as well but my delivery date shows Wednesday.


----------



## ronan_zj

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Mine is still showing in NJ as well but my delivery date shows Wednesday.


Are you living in central US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

-CUJO- said:


> Yes, me too. Once credited, my SMP (white dial/bracelet) was $2,983. I figured in this climate, you really can’t beat that. My only Omega is a 1967 Speedmaster with the ca. 321 movement. I think this will be a nice addition.
> 
> I’ve been wearing a Rolex (5512, Explorer, 1675,GMT II, SD) in some form or another for the past 30 years or so. I could kick myself for selling a few of those! I’ve been waiting on a Daytona (white dial) for over 5 years now and was going to settle for a no-date Sub. Heck, you can’t even get that at retail anymore. I don’t want to say that I’m becoming disgruntled with Rolex but they’re quickly losing the appeal for me. I’m teetering on thinking that I am done with them.
> 
> That being said, I wish that I would’ve purchased a few Rolex’ at the base exchange when they were still selling them years ago. They were relatively expensive back then but still well within reach.
> 
> I’m really thankful for the AAFES deal and will be keeping an eye out for another sale in the future.


The Omega SMP 300 forum is saying there will be a price increase for all Omega watches 12/1/2021. Good timing!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Did anyone else not get an Operating Instructions booklet?


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> Are you living in central US?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I’m in FL. I just checked and it still shows in NJ.


----------



## Vng510

Fedex is terrible. I had to drive to the distribution center to pick it up last time or wait a full extra 3 days since I missed the first delivery.


----------



## ronan_zj

Vng510 said:


> Fedex is terrible. I had to drive to the distribution center to pick it up last time or wait a full extra 3 days since I missed the first delivery.


I tried to schedule a pick up from the hub, but it didn’t allow me to do it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> No, I’m in FL. I just checked and it still shows in NJ.


San boat, mine still shows in NJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Did anyone else not get an Operating Instructions booklet?


I got mine and everything else. Call Omega.


----------



## Sugman

FJR1971 said:


> If anyone didn't receive a box contact omega directly and they will send you one. I used their email on website got a response in a day or two. They asked for the order number and I received the box yesterday. I got the box so fast after confirming my order number I almost think I might have gotten it anyway without contacting them.


I didn’t get a box with my Blue SMP from the Veterans Day sale. I sent an email to AAFES, but I never heard back. The box showed up, today. I was pleasantly surprised.

If I’m not mistaken, @jason10mm received his box a couple of days ago. Looks like somebody’s on it.


----------



## John Frum

bubba0951 said:


> The Omega SMP 300 forum is saying there will be a price increase for all Omega watches 12/1/2021. Good timing!


The OB rep I deal with sent an email stating the Diver 300M will increase in price on 12/1.

_Good afternoon,

We hope this email finds you well. We at Omega wish to let you know we are going to increase the price our of Diver 300M collection on December 1st. If you wish to purchase before the price increase, please call at xxx-xxx-xxxx or email anytime. We look forward to hearing from you soon.

Best regards,_


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

bubba0951 said:


> I got mine and everything else. Call Omega.


Yup. Will do. I see that a lot of used ones comes with them. I wasn’t sure if that’s something they stopped doing (I see they have manuals electronically online) or if it was just a personal problem/it wasn’t included with mine. 

Some 300M pRon for your troubles.🍻 Black Friday strap (C&B) arrived today.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Did anyone else not get an Operating Instructions booklet?


Got the instruction manual but missing my warranty card!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

ParkinNJ said:


> Got the instruction manual but missing my warranty card!


At least our watches arrived.


----------



## brash47

Relaxation folks. Omega prices have gone up I'm December for YEARS. 2020 Thanksgiving sale, the SMP on bracelet was 3k. Now it was 3.3k. It's been like this for years. 

It's inevitable. At least for us that price increase doesn't mean a thousand or more. It goes up in small percentages. 

Grats on your watches, but you'll still get a killer deal. Realize that our normal price with no sale is still %15 below retail.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

brash47 said:


> Relaxation folks. Omega prices have gone up I'm December for YEARS. 2020 Thanksgiving sale, the SMP on bracelet was 3k. Now it was 3.3k. It's been like this for years.
> 
> It's inevitable. At least for us that price increase doesn't mean a thousand or more. It goes up in small percentages.
> 
> Grats on your watches, but you'll still get a killer deal. Realize that our normal price with no sale is still %15 below retail.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct!


----------



## jason10mm

Sugman said:


> If I’m not mistaken, @jason10mm received his box a couple of days ago. Looks like somebody’s on it.


I haven't gotten my box (or that thick manual) yet, but have been told to expect it in a few weeks. I did get the hand of cards with the watch though (came in the plastic coffin), so I'm not really stressing about the box.

I think a bunch of us are due PX gift cards as well, or at least a ton of points that can be converted to gift cards. Thats a secret extra 2% or so off as well. If you act like a hollywood accountant and factor in the lack of sales tax, the regular sale, and the 2% it's like getting the watch half off! If I treated this sale like my wife does when shopping, it would have been wrong to NOT save so much money


----------



## bubba0951

jason10mm said:


> I haven't gotten my box (or that thick manual) yet, but have been told to expect it in a few weeks. I did get the hand of cards with the watch though (came in the plastic coffin), so I'm not really stressing about the box.
> 
> I think a bunch of us are due PX gift cards as well, or at least a ton of points that can be converted to gift cards. Thats a secret extra 2% or so off as well. If you act like a hollywood accountant and factor in the lack of sales tax, the regular sale, and the 2% it's like getting the watch half off! If I treated this sale like my wife does when shopping, it would have been wrong to NOT save so much money


I love that logic!!! I am looking at the Oris watches that are on sale today, oh boy here we go again. At some point I will need to sell some watches (not Omega).


----------



## Sugman

jason10mm said:


> I haven't gotten my box (or that thick manual) yet, but have been told to expect it in a few weeks. I did get the hand of cards with the watch though (came in the plastic coffin), so I'm not really stressing about the box.
> 
> I think a bunch of us are due PX gift cards as well, or at least a ton of points that can be converted to gift cards. Thats a secret extra 2% or so off as well. If you act like a hollywood accountant and factor in the lack of sales tax, the regular sale, and the 2% it's like getting the watch half off! If I treated this sale like my wife does when shopping, it would have been wrong to NOT save so much money


My bad. I lost track of who's done what to whom. I was surprised my box showed up since I never heard from AAFES. To me it's nice to have, but wasn't a must have.

I agree about the sale thing. It's hard to look at what's going out when you're sold on saving so much. I have a lot of those "if we don't need it, it's not a bargain" talks (not that we need another watch, but the TG sale was too good to pass up ).


----------



## 6R15

Too many AAFES Seamaster 300M flippers on the market. Where are the PO flippers at? I need the black one.


----------



## spacemanvt

6R15 said:


> Too many AAFES Seamaster 300M flippers on the market. Where are the PO flippers at? I need the black one.


Who is flipping these? 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

6R15 said:


> Too many AAFES Seamaster 300M flippers on the market. Where are the PO flippers at? I need the black one.


I don’t see “ too many” and I think I only saw one guy last year in Facebook group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

spacemanvt said:


> Who is flipping these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Just go to watchrecon and search Seamaster. You'll see a couple brand new Seamasters that were dated last week, and I even messaged a few sellers and they confirmed it was from AAFES


----------



## spacemanvt

6R15 said:


> Just go to watchrecon and search Seamaster. You'll see a couple brand new Seamasters that were dated last week, and I even messaged a few sellers and they confirmed it was from AAFES


Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I called the Swatch customer service number that came with the watch. The repesentiatve said they can’t ship out a manual and can only provide an electronic manual via email. Is there a different number that I should call?

Edit: I called again today and got ahold of someone that’s helpful. They’re sending me out a copy of the manual.


----------



## JLittle

6R15 said:


> Just go to watchrecon and search Seamaster. You'll see a couple brand new Seamasters that were dated last week, and I even messaged a few sellers and they confirmed it was from AAFES


Pretty good chance they will lose buying privileges. On a personal note, as a retired vet, I find it disrespectful.


----------



## bubba0951

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I called the Swatch customer service number that came with the watch. The repesentiatve said they can’t ship out a manual and can only provide an electronic manual via email. Is there a different number that I should call?


*Swatch Group US Customer Service - OMEGA/LONGINES/RADO*
Website
Directions
Save
4.147 Google reviews
Watch store in Secaucus, New Jersey

Service options: In-store shopping

Address: 55 Metro Way, Secaucus, NJ 07094



Hours: 
Open ⋅ Closes 4:30PM

Health & safety: Mask required · More details

Phone: (877) 839-5224


----------



## spacemanvt

SOLD: Omega Seamaster Diver 300m 42mm 8800 Blue Dial on...


For sale is my brand new in box Omega Seamaster 300 42mm 8800 Blue Wave Dial with OEM Rubber, ref. 210.32.42.20.03.001. Includes boxes, manual, cards, hang tag, stickers, and plastic coffin. METAS results are pictured below. Omega warranty runs through November 2026. $3625 shipped via FedEx...




www.watchuseek.com





He's selling these watches for 500 dollar profit, i mean , really? What A Douche

I hate UVA 

@uvalaw2005


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

bubba0951 said:


> *Swatch Group US Customer Service - OMEGA/LONGINES/RADO*
> Website
> Directions
> Save
> 4.147 Google reviews
> Watch store in Secaucus, New Jersey
> 
> Service options: In-store shopping
> 
> Address: 55 Metro Way, Secaucus, NJ 07094
> 
> 
> 
> Hours:
> Open ⋅ Closes 4:30PM
> 
> Health & safety: Mask required · More details
> 
> Phone: (877) 839-5224


That’s the number that I called. With the tone on the other end of the line, you would have thought that I was asking them to send out a watch for free or something.


----------



## ronan_zj

spacemanvt said:


> SOLD: Omega Seamaster Diver 300m 42mm 8800 Blue Dial on...
> 
> 
> For sale is my brand new in box Omega Seamaster 300 42mm 8800 Blue Wave Dial with OEM Rubber, ref. 210.32.42.20.03.001. Includes boxes, manual, cards, hang tag, stickers, and plastic coffin. METAS results are pictured below. Omega warranty runs through November 2026. $3625 shipped via FedEx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's selling these watches for 500 dollar profit, i mean , really? What A Douche
> 
> I hate UVA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


How do u know it’s from the store ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt

Assuming but i could be wrong. Lol 
I doubt it

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

spacemanvt said:


> SOLD: Omega Seamaster Diver 300m 42mm 8800 Blue Dial on...
> 
> 
> For sale is my brand new in box Omega Seamaster 300 42mm 8800 Blue Wave Dial with OEM Rubber, ref. 210.32.42.20.03.001. Includes boxes, manual, cards, hang tag, stickers, and plastic coffin. METAS results are pictured below. Omega warranty runs through November 2026. $3625 shipped via FedEx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's selling these watches for 500 dollar profit, i mean , really? What A Douche
> 
> I hate UVA
> 
> @uvalaw2005


Yup. If that‘s the case, that’s a DB move. My two cents...If Omega/Swatch sees too many folks pulling that, I could see them just saying “**** it” and not giving AAFES customers a deal.


----------



## spacemanvt

ronan_zj said:


> How do u know it’s from the store ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also he has the white dial for sale, aka the only ones available on aafes. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

spacemanvt said:


> Also he has the white dial for sale, aka the only ones available on aafes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


So he has two for sale?


----------



## bubba0951

I saw a guy on facebook last year with a new grey dial SMP and he stated in the comments that it was from AAFES.


----------



## 6R15

Well, there was this one listing yesterday where people started asking if it was from AAFES then the seller got spooked and nuked it:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexcha...ts_omega_seamaster_diver_300m_21030422004001/

Images that were cached before nuke:
https://watchcharts.com/repcheck/user/jk_travelsmore?source=reddit#/listing/6494200


----------



## jason10mm

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Yup. If that‘s the case, that’s a DB move. My two cents...If Omega/Swatch sees too many folks pulling that, I could see them just saying “**** it” and not giving AAFES customers a deal.


I'm not sure Omega can really stop AAFES from selling at the price they do, it's all coming out of the AAFES chunk of profit, I imagine unless Omega is selling the watch to AAFES at a discount. But if Omega sees it as cutting into the pricing model they want to cultivate for somehow flooding the GM with NIB models it would certainly raise some eyebrows. Not sure what volume AAFES deals in though, if it's enough to drive GM pricing down. It definitely might stop Omega from putting any special editions on there though, I'm still surprised we got the white dial to be honest. It really is a pretty vanilla selection of Omegas otherwise if you think about it.


----------



## bubba0951

jason10mm said:


> I'm not sure Omega can really stop AAFES from selling at the price they do, it's all coming out of the AAFES chunk of profit, I imagine unless Omega is selling the watch to AAFES at a discount. But if Omega sees it as cutting into the pricing model they want to cultivate for somehow flooding the GM with NIB models it would certainly raise some eyebrows. Not sure what volume AAFES deals in though, if it's enough to drive GM pricing down. It definitely might stop Omega from putting any special editions on there though, I'm still surprised we got the white dial to be honest. It really is a pretty vanilla selection of Omegas otherwise if you think about it.


I agree, and very rarely Speedmasters. If they have them in stock, better move fast.


----------



## brash47

Personally, and this may be a dbag move on my part as well, I have no problem sending information of ads off to AAFES or NEX. Purchasers agree to the "Terms and Conditions"

This is exactly how benefits like this disappear.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Here is my experience, I personally know a watch dealer locally and he got all of his omega watches from AD with discount, and he had sold a lot of watches all brand new with stamped warranty cards for years and that AD had no issue with omega at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

brash47 said:


> Personally, and this may be a dbag move on my part as well, I have no problem sending information of ads off to AAFES or NEX. Purchasers agree to the "Terms and Conditions"
> 
> This is exactly how benefits like this disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I am the guy not really interested in selling, and too much trouble for reselling ( I got scammed twice as a buyer). I have 2 seamasters already( black and incoming white). I need to figure out if I like the white one, then gift the black one to my dad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Hope he enjoys the one you send him. What a great gift!!!!! 

My dad was a piece of crap and a career Army guy. He made at least 3 ranks 2 or more times...I wouldn't have sent him a piece of dog crap as it would have cost shipping.....

He was one of the reasons I went Marines lol. I love the Army, just didn't want to be associated with him at all.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

brash47 said:


> Hope he enjoys the one you send him. What a great gift!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks, hopefully there is no issue with my shipping coz fedex still shows my package is in Jersey City location without update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

jason10mm said:


> I'm not sure Omega can really stop AAFES from selling at the price they do, it's all coming out of the AAFES chunk of profit, I imagine unless Omega is selling the watch to AAFES at a discount. But if Omega sees it as cutting into the pricing model they want to cultivate for somehow flooding the GM with NIB models it would certainly raise some eyebrows. Not sure what volume AAFES deals in though, if it's enough to drive GM pricing down. It definitely might stop Omega from putting any special editions on there though, I'm still surprised we got the white dial to be honest. It really is a pretty vanilla selection of Omegas otherwise if you think about it.


Sure they can. They can just stop providing them with stock if their items are consistently showing up with stickers (unworn) on the market and undercutting other AD sales.

If AAFES and Omega didn’t care if the watches got flipped, you wouldn’t have had to agree to the anti-flipping policy.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Afternoon all, I see my sales threads have caused a stir. I've been part of this community a long time and want to try to address at least a few points raised.

Several people have suggested that my sales show disrespect for fellow veterans and potentially risk the great deals that Omega offers to us. I had not considered either perspective, recognize the validity of those points, and apologize for failing to take this into account. 

Others have noted that AAFES has rules regarding reselling. I had not read those rules before. I have reviewed them now and agree that were I to have my access privileges revoked, I would have little cause for complaint.

I'm happy to continue this discussion further with anyone who has more to say. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## 6R15

surprised people aren't going full Jomashop and just throwing away the warranty card


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> I love that logic!!! I am looking at the Oris watches that are on sale today, oh boy here we go again. At some point I will need to sell some watches (not Omega).
> 
> SHOP
> Search Keyword or Item #SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchange Jewelry & Watches Watches
> Sale
> *Oris Men's Big Crown Pointer Metal Watch 75477414064*
> Item: #2373333
> ★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Oris Men's Big Crown Pointer Metal Watch 75477414064
> 5.0
> (1)
> Write a review. This action will open a modal dialog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish List
> List Price: $1,950.00
> $1,485.00
> $1,113.75 Sale
> You save: $371.25


. Oris 25% off today.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> . Oris 25% off today.


I was thinking about Oris with the new caliber 400 movement coz it’s antimagnetic feature, but the jumping hand issue drew me back, so I would stay with omega or Tudor ceramic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> I was thinking about Oris with the new caliber 400 movement coz it’s antimagnetic feature, but the jumping hand issue drew me back, so I would stay with omega or Tudor ceramic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want a Tudor BB41 in blue.


----------



## jason10mm

bubba0951 said:


> I want a Tudor BB41 in blue.


Agreed, the PX selling tudor would be TROUBLE in my house 

As for reselling, it seems like it hinges on that "produce income" part or whatever an "installation private organization" is (jomashop? Wal-mart? Amazon? Hodinkee/C&C?). If you bought one at a good deal and sold it for what you paid I don't think AAFES would mind much so long as you weren't buying 5 watches at once and using that "At cost" sale to build your business. Omega probably wouldn't bother either if the total numbers were low and it wasn't something that directly undercut OBs and ADs (like setting up a "Who wants seamaster 45% off?" thread and just soliciting bids). 

I suspect whoever supplies these watches to AAFES scrutinizes accounts that buy more than a few in a year or seem to buy the same watch over and over. If I make an annual purchase of a different watch each time (for my collection or to gift) then that is kind of the system working as intended, I think.

Deliberately buying with intent to flip from the PX feels a little wrong to me though. The vast majority of folks using the PX are probably budget minded and I'd much rather these omegas be promotion or retirement gifts to service members and their families rather than getting snapped up as an easy way to earn some scratch right before xmas. Still, the more they sell maybe the selection might increase.


----------



## -CUJO-

That’s really disappointing. Purchasing something at a price very few can get for being a veteran and then flipping it. It’s been stated on these forums that you’re not supposed to do that. I can see how AAFES and/or Omega would cancel this program for ALL vets in the future. It just takes one person to ruin it for everybody.

The seller is just apologizing because he got caught.


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> Thanks, hopefully there is no issue with my shipping coz fedex still shows my package is in Jersey City location without update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine just recently updated to shipped from NJ and now shows in PA.


----------



## BarracksSi

uvalaw2005 said:


> Afternoon all, I see my sales threads have caused a stir. I've been part of this community a long time and want to try to address at least a few points raised.
> 
> Several people have suggested that my sales show disrespect for fellow veterans and potentially risk the great deals that Omega offers to us. I had not considered either perspective, recognize the validity of those points, and apologize for failing to take this into account.
> 
> Others have noted that AAFES has rules regarding reselling. I had not read those rules before. I have reviewed them now and agree that were I to have my access privileges revoked, I would have little cause for complaint.
> 
> I'm happy to continue this discussion further with anyone who has more to say. Just shoot me a PM.


We talked about this already, either in this thread or one of the other AAFES/NEX/PX threads.

What the rules are prohibiting is profiting from a government resource. I can go look up the regs later if I really need to, but it’s beyond just Omegas and the PX standing in as an AD. You can’t buy a coffee mug at the PX then resell for profit, either.

So, yeah, pull your threads offline and just suck up what you paid, or return them if you don’t plan on keeping them.


----------



## ronan_zj

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Mine just recently updated to shipped from NJ and now shows in PA.


yea, mine tracking is also updated and shows left the Jersey City this afternoon at 3:00pm. Now, I doubt that I would receive the watch on this Thursday.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I was so busy on Thanksgiving I completely spaced on this sale. Dang it.. well not sure if it’s a good thing or a bad thing. Definitely saved me some cash! Also I don’t see the Speedy currently on the site, so I’d have probably gone with a blue dial or black dial PO. Congrats to everyone who got a great deal on a nice Omega! I’d have also combined the sale with 10% more off by using their credit card. Unbeatable. I’ll keep an eye out for the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegtr

Well the prices are way up on AAFES site this morning for the seamasters. Regular price is now 4.6k on rubber, 4.8k on bracelet.


----------



## BarracksSi

brash47 said:


> Yes! When I logged in the first time... all my info was there.... big brother was already on me!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Quoting this in case anyone who’s bought a flipped PX watch (cough cough) wonders why the warranty already has a name attached to it.


----------



## chief_D

ronan_zj said:


> yea, mine tracking is also updated and shows left the Jersey City this afternoon at 3:00pm. Now, I doubt that I would receive the watch on this Thursday.


Don’t feel too bad - my Railmaster is scheduled to ship Friday and has to cross the pond getting to me.


----------



## specialk

Can't login at work, was the PO also increased retail? I've heard and seen in multiple other threads the 300M was increasing but never heard about the PO.


----------



## Pontificator

mikegtr said:


> Well the prices are way up on AAFES site this morning for the seamasters. Regular price is now 4.6k on rubber, 4.8k on bracelet.


Yeah up almost $400 on the bracelet.


----------



## ronan_zj

BarracksSi said:


> Quoting this in case anyone who’s bought a flipped PX watch (cough cough) wonders why the warranty already has a name attached to it.


I am confused about login. Can we check the watch warranty online now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Pontificator said:


> Yeah up almost $400 on the bracelet.


Just signed in to check my shipping and noticed it too. My white bracelet shows as 4420 before the Thanksgiving sale and now is listed at 4860, so +440.


----------



## 6R15

specialk said:


> Can't login at work, was the PO also increased retail? I've heard and seen in multiple other threads the 300M was increasing but never heard about the PO.


Steel on steel black dial PO seems unchanged at $6550 retail. Looks like it only affected the Seamaster 300M in the US. No change to the Bond NTTD 300M.


----------



## mikegtr

specialk said:


> Can't login at work, was the PO also increased retail? I've heard and seen in multiple other threads the 300M was increasing but never heard about the PO.


not sure what it was before.


----------



## specialk

mikegtr said:


> not sure what it was before.


Thanks, I want to say it was that. Checking the actual Omega site it doesn't look to have increased. If the PO in fact hasn't went up, that's an insane deal. It's not 300m cheap, but it's also the twin barrel and a bit more power reserve. Here's hoping the news of flippers doesn't get to people up high and make waves. Hate to see the loss of this benefit because of some bad eggs.


----------



## brash47

The standard lowered price has changed, but if you look at the retail price it's lowered from, it has not changed as far as I can see. It's been 5200 for a bit now. 

The standard deduction was %15 that's no longer the case. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

mikegtr said:


> Well the prices are way up on AAFES site this morning for the seamasters. Regular price is now 4.6k on rubber, 4.8k on bracelet.


*View:* 36 72 120 
Best Seller






























Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch

$4,590.00

★★★★★★★★★★4.7 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch4.7(17)
Compare





















Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's 42mm Watch

$9,900.00

★★★★★★★★★★4.5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's 42mm Watch4.5(2)
Compare
Best Seller

Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch O21030422004001

List Price: $5,200.00
$4,860.00

★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch O210304220040015.0(2)
Compare
Best Seller

Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Watch O21032422004001

List Price: $4,850.00
$4,590.00

★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Watch O210324220040015.0(3)
Compare
Best Seller

Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster Stainless Steel 40mm Watch

List Price: $5,000.00
$4,680.00

★★★★★No rating value for Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster Stainless Steel 40mm Watch(0)
Compare
Best Seller

Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial O21530442101001

$5,895.00

★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial O215304421010015.0(3)
Compare
Best Seller


Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch 26480007

$5,895.00

★★★★★★★★★★4.8 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch 264800074.8(4)
Compare
Best Seller






























Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch

$7,020.00

★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch5.0(4)
Compare

The way I read it is the List price is the same on the SMP 300 on a strap but our prices have gone up. I think we used to get 15% off now 9% off. My math might be off.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk





bubba0951 said:


> *View:* 36 72 120
> Best Seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch
> 
> $4,590.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★4.7 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch4.7(17)
> Compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's 42mm Watch
> 
> $9,900.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★4.5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's 42mm Watch4.5(2)
> Compare
> Best Seller
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch O21030422004001
> 
> List Price: $5,200.00
> $4,860.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch O210304220040015.0(2)
> Compare
> Best Seller
> 
> Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Watch O21032422004001
> 
> List Price: $4,850.00
> $4,590.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Watch O210324220040015.0(3)
> Compare
> Best Seller
> 
> Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster Stainless Steel 40mm Watch
> 
> List Price: $5,000.00
> $4,680.00
> 
> ★★★★★No rating value for Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster Stainless Steel 40mm Watch(0)
> Compare
> Best Seller
> 
> Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial O21530442101001
> 
> $5,895.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Stainless Steel Planet Ocean with Black Dial O215304421010015.0(3)
> Compare
> Best Seller
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch 26480007
> 
> $5,895.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★4.8 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch 264800074.8(4)
> Compare
> Best Seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch
> 
> $7,020.00
> 
> ★★★★★★★★★★5 out of 5 stars. Read reviews for Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch5.0(4)
> Compare
> 
> The way I read it is the List price is the same on the SMP 300 on a strap but our prices have gone up. I think we used to get 15% off now 9% off. My math might be off.


Ok checked omega site: SMP 300 Bracelet $5400 on Strap $5100. Old list prices $5200 bracelet, $4850 strap. List price Bracelet up 4%, strap up 5%. New AAFES discount 10%.


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

bubba0951 said:


> Ok checked omega site: SMP 300 Bracelet $5400 on Strap $5100. Old list prices $5200 bracelet, $4850 strap. List price Bracelet up 4%, strap up 5%. New AAFES discount 10%.


It was 15% right?


----------



## bubba0951

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> It was 15% right?


As I go back through some of these threads I see that a white SMP on a bracelet was $5200 list price and with the additional 20% off on thanksgiving it sold for $3315. That comes out to 16% discount normally and an additional 20% off for the sale.


----------



## Pontificator

Finally got around to taking some photos of my new SMP. Specs look good also.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronan_zj said:


> I am confused about login. Can we check the watch warranty online now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a question for @brash47 (I don’t have a new Omega or an online account there).


----------



## brash47

No, you'll have to wait until you get your watch and warranty card info. You'll need that serial number. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

brash47 said:


> No, you'll have to wait until you get your watch and warranty card info. You'll need that serial number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Which website I can see the info? I want to check the one I purchased last year if it’s under my name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

Pontificator said:


> Finally got around to taking some photos of my new SMP. Specs look good also.
> View attachment 16271300
> 
> View attachment 16271301


Beautiful! You take a nice picture with a wood rail in the background, mine usually have some dirty clothes in the background.


----------



## brash47

ronan_zj said:


> Which website I can see the info? I want to check the one I purchased last year if it’s under my name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the Omega Website and make a profile. You're going to need all your watch info and then enter it. You will then see your watch info. The online info is for Metas certified watches only though. Anything prior was not part of this program as far as I know. 

They don't hand you a profile. You're going to have to create it and match watch info in. My SMP info was there. I had to enter my Speedie and 1993 SMP though. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

brash47 said:


> Go to the Omega Website and make a profile. You're going to need all your watch info and then enter it. You will then see your watch info. The online info is for Metas certified watches only though. Anything prior was not part of this program as far as I know.
> 
> They don't hand you a profile. You're going to have to create it and match watch info in. My SMP info was there. I had to enter my Speedie and 1993 SMP though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I see, I made my profile for checking my metas result last year and I use my iPhone app to scan the card. I thought once I scanned the card, the watch will be added to my account automatically.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Mine was added immediately when I put the card info in. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I was at the computer when I did mine, so it was entered manually. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971

brash47 said:


> Go to the Omega Website and make a profile. You're going to need all your watch info and then enter it. You will then see your watch info. The online info is for Metas certified watches only though. Anything prior was not part of this program as far as I know.
> 
> They don't hand you a profile. You're going to have to create it and match watch info in. My SMP info was there. I had to enter my Speedie and 1993 SMP though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Interesting. Until now I always thought the "my collection" profile was just a fun way of tracking watches and seeing metas. I never thought it had anything to do with warranty coverage. But now I see as one of my AD watches has a certificate indicating warranty and the grey market one does not.


----------



## ronan_zj

FJR1971 said:


> Interesting. Until now I always thought the "my collection" profile was just a fun way of tracking watches and seeing metas. I never thought it had anything to do with warranty coverage. But now I see as one of my AD watches has a certificate indicating warranty and the grey market one does not.
> 
> View attachment 16271509


The one with checked mark on top right shows it has warranty on file? When I checked mine, it just shows the watch is master chronometer , it doesn’t say anything about warranty tho













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971

ronan_zj said:


> The one with checked mark on top right shows it has warranty on file?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I believe so because at the bottom of the page is the same symbol for warranty


----------



## ronan_zj

FJR1971 said:


> yes I believe so because at the bottom of the page is the same symbol for warranty
> View attachment 16271531


I updated my reply, when I put my mouse over the check marker, it just means the watch is master chronometer certified 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971

ronan_zj said:


> I updated my reply, when I put my mouse over the check marker, it just means the watch is master chronometer certified
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I see that now. I guess I go back to my original thought that this storing of information is just a fun way to log your collection and has nothing to do with warranty.


----------



## brash47

For the certified movement watch, the movement is what is logged and they keep your watch warranty info.

I called on it earlier this year when I had the same question. I'm pretty sure it's just the movement they keep track of for now. I'm clueless in this regard. They don't have my speedie info. I had to enter that. 

I thought that had all my warranty info. The lady said it's the movement and they have the original info of purchaser. For me since it came out of the factory, she said she's pretty sure that's how they got the info...as if you bought off their site. 

For all I know she blew smoke up my backside...

I forgot to ask if ADs update the info to them when a watch is sold. I would think some do, some don't. That's why you have yours dated from an AD and my card from Omega has no dates. 

I have a receipt and the lady told me my warranty date and it matched the day my watch left their warehouse.

It all sounds a little piece-meal to me, but at least I know they have my SMP info registered to me. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontificator

bubba0951 said:


> Beautiful! You take a nice picture with a wood rail in the background, mine usually have some dirty clothes in the background.


It's ok for a cheap Android phone. Some day I'll actually invest in a good camera.


----------



## ronan_zj

Pontificator said:


> It's ok fo a cheap Android phone. Some day I'll actually invest in a good camera.


Like a Leica ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

ronan_zj said:


> Like a Leica ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most basic point and shot is better than any phone camera. Open on a 4k monitor and the best mobile images fall apart.


----------



## bubba0951

*MY WATCHES*

Pretty cool! I knew nothing about the Omega website and the ability to see your watches performance coming out of the factory.








STEEL ON RUBBER STRAP
Diver 300M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer 42 mm
210.32.42.20.01.001
See my watch test resultsRemove









STEEL ON STEEL
Diver 300M Co‑Axial Master Chronometer 42 mm
210.30.42.20.04.001
See my watch test resultsRemove









STEEL ON STEEL
Moonwatch Professional Co‑Axial Master Chronometer Chronograph 42 mm
310.30.42.50.01.001
See my watch test resultsRemove
Add products


----------



## brash47

Pontificator said:


> It's ok for a cheap Android phone. Some day I'll actually invest in a good camera.


Let's see how some of my Galaxy S20 Ultra photos stand up 

I for one, thought you took a great shot!!!












































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

brash47 said:


> For the certified movement watch, the movement is what is logged and they keep your watch warranty info.
> 
> I called on it earlier this year when I had the same question. I'm pretty sure it's just the movement they keep track of for now. I'm clueless in this regard. They don't have my speedie info. I had to enter that.
> 
> I thought that had all my warranty info. The lady said it's the movement and they have the original info of purchaser. For me since it came out of the factory, she said she's pretty sure that's how they got the info...as if you bought off their site.
> 
> For all I know she blew smoke up my backside...
> 
> I forgot to ask if ADs update the info to them when a watch is sold. I would think some do, some don't. That's why you have yours dated from an AD and my card from Omega has no dates.
> 
> I have a receipt and the lady told me my warranty date and it matched the day my watch left their warehouse.
> 
> It all sounds a little piece-meal to me, but at least I know they have my SMP info registered to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


So… wait, so okay…. in a nutshell:

Buying from AAFES meant that you got the watch automatically registered in your name?


----------



## 6R15

BarracksSi said:


> So… wait, so okay…. in a nutshell:
> 
> Buying from AAFES meant that you got the watch automatically registered in your name?


AAFES isn't an Authorized Retailer in the traditional sense.. they're more like a dropshipper with the shipper being Omega themselves. So if I had to guess, since you're technically ordering direct from Omega, your information is already registered as if you're a regular boutique/web customer.


----------



## Pontificator

Another pic from my Android phone. Not too bad, I guess.


----------



## brash47

BarracksSi said:


> So… wait, so okay…. in a nutshell:
> 
> Buying from AAFES meant that you got the watch automatically registered in your name?


I feel like that's how the lady explained it to me. But...the movement not the watch...or both together? But it's the movement registered to your membership when you set it up. It would stand that Omega knows what watch it's in.


----------



## Sugman

brash47 said:


> Let's see how some of my Galaxy S20 Ultra photos stand up
> 
> I for one, thought you took a great shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Damn!!!


----------



## SSGMT

brash47 said:


> I feel like that's how the lady explained it to me. But...the movement not the watch...or both together? But it's the movement registered to your membership when you set it up. It would stand that Omega knows what watch it's in.


The movement and the case share the same number, you can see the watch number on the lug of the SMP300 and due to the display caseback, you are able to see the movement serial number on the balance bridge.


----------



## BarracksSi

6R15 said:


> AAFES isn't an Authorized Retailer in the traditional sense.. they're more like a dropshipper with the shipper being Omega themselves. So if I had to guess, since you're technically ordering direct from Omega, your information is already registered as if you're a regular boutique/web customer.





brash47 said:


> I feel like that's how the lady explained it to me. But...the movement not the watch...or both together? But it's the movement registered to your membership when you set it up. It would stand that Omega knows what watch it's in.


So, however it works —

If someone resells their AAFES-purchased Omega, then if the buyer sends it off for service someday, Omega (and perhaps AAFES) can see that they’re not the original owner.

HYPOTHETICALLY, of course.


----------



## ronan_zj

BarracksSi said:


> So, however it works —
> 
> If someone resells their AAFES-purchased Omega, then if the buyer sends it off for service someday, Omega (and perhaps AAFES) can see that they’re not the original owner.
> 
> HYPOTHETICALLY, of course.


I personally don’t think omega would have this record. Maybe I am wrong , lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

BarracksSi said:


> So, however it works —
> 
> If someone resells their AAFES-purchased Omega, then if the buyer sends it off for service someday, Omega (and perhaps AAFES) can see that they’re not the original owner.
> 
> HYPOTHETICALLY, of course.


edited!
For a warranty, there shouldn't be an issue at all. Whoever has the watch and the warranty card can warranty the watch. The Omega warranty is transferable and there is no condition of when its transferred. No different that if you gift that watch to someone and they have a problem with it right now. It's their watch and their warranty. Where something like this is cool is that if you report the watch stolen and let Omega know it was stolen, if it's turned in for service....Omega has the info! I saw another thread about someone sending a used purchased watch in through Tourneau? and sent it in for servicing. Unfortunately, the company came back and had the watch listed as stolen. Interesting but good to know that you can let the manufacturor know your watch was stolen. 

You can gift a watch purchase through AAFES to anyone you want, no worries. It's the flip you have to worry about and that's what happened to the guy I know (not gonna mention name). The purchaser called to register and spilled the beans. Dude was banned from AAFES. The purchaser still has the watch, can warranty it, no worries.

In all this, it's AAFES your worried about not Omega. He who has the card has the warranty....


----------



## Pontificator

I think they’re more concerned about professional flippers but then you’d have to be a dirtbag to do that.


----------



## ronan_zj

It is easy to flag the flipper, if u buy 2 per year, it’s fine. If you buy a lot watches like 5 and more, it would be flagged why u want so many 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

When I first read that, my eyes said to my brain....it's easy to "bag" the flipper!! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

After looking at the price increase and seeing where we're at now on pricing, I think the next sale will put the SMP in the $3600-$3800 range. 

Although a good bit more expensive, it's still a smoking deal when you figure tax free and no shipping. 

Just have to budget a little better. 

For those that didn't get in for the price this time, get that Military Star Card for yourself. DO NOT USE IT! 

If you have the card and let it sit unused for 6 months, their gonna contact you and tell you...hey, if you use your card, you'll get %15 percent off your purchase and interest free for 1 year!!

So that's a great bonus. 

If you don't get enough credit amount on your card when you first get it..(Ex. 2500-3000 limit), and you know you can't split the purchase between 2 or more credit cards, use this trick.

Use another card to purchase AAFES gift cards to cover the extra or even all the amount (of course your choice). You can use as many gift cards as you want for the purchase. They stack. You just keep entering more gift cards until the purchase is covered. 

Or....purchase a gift card here and there until the next sale and bam....that new watch is already or almost fully paid for and use the gift cards. 

It's a good way to save a bit monthly for that watch your looking to buy!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Pontificator said:


> Another pic from my Android phone. Not too bad, I guess.
> View attachment 16271920


Nice!!


----------



## Pontificator

brash47 said:


> After looking at the price increase and seeing where we're at now on pricing, I think the next sale will put the SMP in the $3600-$3800 range.
> 
> Although a good bit more expensive, it's still a smoking deal when you figure tax free and no shipping.
> 
> Just have to budget a little better.
> 
> For those that didn't get in for the price this time, get that Military Star Card for yourself. DO NOT USE IT!
> 
> If you have the card and let it sit unused for 6 months, their gonna contact you and tell you...hey, if you use your card, you'll get %15 percent off your purchase and interest free for 1 year!!
> 
> So that's a great bonus.
> 
> If you don't get enough credit amount on your card when you first get it..(Ex. 2500-3000 limit), and you know you can't split the purchase between 2 or more credit cards, use this trick.
> 
> Use another card to purchase AAFES gift cards to cover the extra or even all the amount (of course your choice). You can use as many gift cards as you want for the purchase. They stack. You just keep entering more gift cards until the purchase is covered.
> 
> Or....purchase a gift card here and there until the next sale and bam....that new watch is already or almost fully paid for and use the gift cards.
> 
> It's a good way to save a bit monthly for that watch your looking to buy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Great info, thanks!


----------



## jason10mm

Got my box today! 








No manual but I did get the card sleeve thing. I can probably get a manual from my OB or maybe my speed master manual covers this watch as well. Least of my concerns at this point though.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

jason10mm said:


> Got my box today!
> View attachment 16274043
> 
> *No manual *but I did get the card sleeve thing. I can probably get a manual from my OB or maybe my speed master manual covers this watch as well. Least of my concerns at this point though.


Give them a call (I just got that resolved today).Select the ‘Sales’ option though, not ‘Customer Service’. The customer service folks will just offer to send you an electronic thing copy of the manual. The Sales staff can mail out a manual.


----------



## brash47

jason10mm said:


> Got my box today!
> View attachment 16274043
> 
> No manual but I did get the card sleeve thing. I can probably get a manual from my OB or maybe my speed master manual covers this watch as well. Least of my concerns at this point though.


I was about to say damn, they sold you an empty box for 3k!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

It’s a Christmas present, but she said I could wear it for a day to make sure it’s running right. It’s set up the way I want it so it’ll be ready Christmas morning.


----------



## brash47

Nah Nah Nah....put that back in the box and under the tree......


----------



## ronan_zj

Man, I hope fedex doesn’t lose my package. Right now fedex shows “ scheduled delivery: pending” and my package is still in transit Laramie,WY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959

Fedex delivered today, and I get home next Monday (sigh). I feel like little Ralphie waiting in hope for his Daisy Red Ryder BB gun...


----------



## Ricky T

AMM1959 said:


> . I feel like little Ralphie waiting in hope for his Daisy Red Ryder BB gun...


You'll shoot your eyes out kid !


----------



## Sugman

AMM1959 said:


> Fedex delivered today, and I get home next Monday (sigh). I feel like little Ralphie waiting in hope for his Daisy Red Ryder BB gun...


Now that’s a major prize. You’re gonna like it more than a leg lamp.


----------



## AMM1959

Sugman said:


> that’s a major prize. You’re gonna like it more than a leg lamp.


@Sugman, you're on to something here! 

The leg lamp has untapped potential for timekeeping. The best part is you can also find the cardinal directions with it!

1) place your leg lamp on open flat ground on a sunny day 
2) remove the lampshade and put it on your head to avoid sunburn and obtain camouflage benefits
3) mark the Sun's shadow with a pebble every few minutes
4) use a boot lace to identify pebbles that are equidistant from the lamp...

Every past boy scout, snake eater or participant in a SERE course can fill in the blanks from there...










Happy holidays, all!


----------



## brash47

It must be Italian!!








Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealDCA

It’s a major award!


----------



## Sugman

TheRealDCA said:


> It’s a major award!





Sugman said:


> Now that’s a major prize. You’re gonna like it more than a leg lamp.


Award...couldn't remember...I was going from memory. I'm going to have to watch the movie again.


----------



## TheRealDCA

Sugman said:


> Award...couldn't remember...I was going from memory. I'm going to have to watch the movie again.


Haha no worries. I promise I was just chiming in, not trying to correct you.

It’s a damn shame they only play it 24 hours straight and not 48 hours like they did when TNT had the rights.


----------



## Sugman

No worries. It was always on my TV on when TNT had it...like background music!


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> Man, I hope fedex doesn’t lose my package. Right now fedex shows “ scheduled delivery: pending” and my package is still in transit Laramie,WY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine still isn’t delivered. Originally scheduled for Wednesday, then was out for delivery on truck for the past two days. Nothing.


----------



## ronan_zj

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Mine still isn’t delivered. Originally scheduled for Wednesday, then was out for delivery on truck for the past two days. Nothing.


Same boat. Mine shows delay, finger cross they don’t lose my package 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> Same boat. Mine shows delay, finger cross they don’t lose my package
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. It was on vehicle to be delivered today since 330am and then changed until tomorrow. Same thing 3 days in row. It won’t let me change it to pickup either?!


----------



## ronan_zj

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Same. It was on vehicle to be delivered today since 330am and then changed until tomorrow. Same thing 3 days in row. It won’t let me change it to pickup either?!


at least your package is in the truck, and my package is still in transit. My last bad experience with this was last year, my package was sitting in Hayward station for a week, then it got lost. After that, I hated fedex ground. 

Finger cross. Did you try to call fedex? They may be able to contact the driver. Probably ur package is hidden somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> at least your package is in the truck, and my package is still in transit. My last bad experience with this was last year, my package was sitting in Hayward station for a week, then it got lost. After that, I hated fedex ground.
> 
> Finger cross. Did you try to call fedex? They may be able to contact the driver. Probably ur package is hidden somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t contacted them. Figured it would be pointless but I’ll give it a shot. FedEx ground sucks.
Did you ever get your last one?


----------



## ronan_zj

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> I haven’t contacted them. Figured it would be pointless but I’ll give it a shot. FedEx ground sucks.
> Did you ever get your last one?


nope，for sure last one was either lost or got stolen or package got damaged during the transfer. It was 2 grand scope. I contacted the store and got the refund. It is well known that fedex ground sucks in the Bay Area California specially in Hayward, and Tracy transfer centers. My friend is FFL and he told me yesterday he had 10 packages were either out for deliver for a couple days or sit in transfer centers for a long time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

I'm in the Bay Area too and have already had a few packages that were delayed. Just be glad this guy wasn't your FedEx driver.

Police say a FedEx driver dumped packages into a ravine in Alabama on at least 6 separate occasions


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> nope，for sure last one was either lost or got stolen or package got damaged during the transfer. It was 2 grand scope. I contacted the store and got the refund. It is well known that fedex ground sucks in the Bay Area California specially in Hayward, and Tracy transfer centers. My friend is FFL and he told me yesterday he had 10 packages were either out for deliver for a couple days or sit in transfer centers for a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been waiting for several packages coming Fedex that I bought from NEX. The packages were due Wednesday and now they just say delayed. UPS has been on time with all of theirs.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> I have been waiting for several packages coming Fedex that I bought from NEX. The packages were due Wednesday and now they just say delayed. UPS has been on time with all of theirs.


really depends on the value of the package. For this watch, I am worried about it. In addition, I am surprised that the package is not signature required. My is fedex ground, this is fedex home delivery? Coz you guys got the package on weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvandentop

heck of a deal


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> really depends on the value of the package. For this watch, I am worried about it. In addition, I am surprised that the package is not signature required. My is fedex ground, this is fedex home delivery? Coz you guys got the package on weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was signature required. I hope you guys get your watches soon, very nerve racking.


----------



## brash47

I won't talk about the 2 week FEDEX experience I had when I bought a watch in Japan....

Oops, I just talked about it!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

I haven’t owned a watch with a white dial in a long time. . . I had a little FedEx snafu where it was supposed to be delivered on Thursday. It went “Pending” after waiting all day. It finally got delivered later yesterday evening. Thanks a bunch to the OP for letting me know about the sale. I love it and am trying to source the black rubber strap and buckle.


----------



## ronan_zj

-CUJO- said:


> I haven’t owned a watch with a white dial in a long time. . . I had a little FedEx snafu where it was supposed to be delivered on Thursday. It went “Pending” after waiting all day. It finally got delivered later yesterday evening. Thanks a bunch to the OP for letting me know about the sale. I love it and am trying to source the black rubber strap and buckle.
> 
> View attachment 16277751


You can purchase omega black rubber with deployment clasp now from Omega AD, but the price is Expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon41

Black Friday purchase, delivered in 1 Box with everything I'd expect from the OB and more (I didn't receive the coffin or hang tag when I purchased my 41mm AT). I set it all out to make sure nothing was missing and once I set and sized the watch I decided to take a picture. 

Everything is a serial number match: cards, coffin box, hang tag, movement, case back, and invoice. Everything arrived packed well and undamaged. I suppose its hard to Fedex Ground all the way to Hawaii, maybe that's a reason I didn't see the delays others have experienced. 

Some notes that apply to earlier in the discussion: I
1. Invoice confirms that these do in fact ship directly from Omega (Swatch US) and there is even a note on the document confirming this Fedex account # is used for "drop shipped" sales.
2. My warranty card is stamped only with AAFES not dated, as reported previously this is not an issue for warranty servicing so long as the receipt is available.
3. PO sizing: again I encourage people to try it on, 43.5mm but due to the design it doesn't wear anything like it. I tried both 43.5 and the 39.5 on in boutique. The diameter of the bezel is 42mm and the visual cues all shrink its appearance - especially if you have "flat" wrists like mine. It's a thick piece but a real tool watch - hoping to get mine out for a dive next weekend.
4. No issue with stubborn screws on the links I removed.

For under $4k (star card extra incentive of -%10 in addition to sale) I am beyond happy with this purchase. Also sizing the bracelet and removing the stickers was a seriously enjoyable experience for me. Ive already done the boutique thing once. 

Best of luck to those awaiting packages - enjoy in good health. Thanks to the OP for starting this discussion.


----------



## ronan_zj

Lemon41 said:


> Black Friday purchase, delivered in 1 Box with everything I'd expect from the OB and more (I didn't receive the coffin or hang tag when I purchased my 41mm AT). I set it all out to make sure nothing was missing and once I set and sized the watch I decided to take a picture.
> 
> Everything is a serial number match: cards, coffin box, hang tag, movement, case back, and invoice. Everything arrived packed well and undamaged. I suppose its hard to Fedex Ground all the way to Hawaii, maybe that's a reason I didn't see the delays others have experienced.
> 
> Some notes that apply to earlier in the discussion: I
> 1. Invoice confirms that these do in fact ship directly from Omega (Swatch US) and there is even a note on the document confirming this Fedex account # is used for "drop shipped" sales.
> 2. My warranty card is stamped only with AAFES not dated, as reported previously this is not an issue for warranty servicing so long as the receipt is available.
> 3. PO sizing: again I encourage people to try it on, 43.5mm but due to the design it doesn't wear anything like it. I tried both 43.5 and the 39.5 on in boutique. The diameter of the bezel is 42mm and the visual cues all shrink its appearance - especially if you have "flat" wrists like mine. It's a thick piece but a real tool watch - hoping to get mine out for a dive next weekend.
> 4. No issue with stubborn screws on the links I removed.
> 
> For under $4k (star card extra incentive of -%10 in addition to sale) I am beyond happy with this purchase. Also sizing the bracelet and removing the stickers was a seriously enjoyable experience for me. Ive already done the boutique thing once.
> 
> Best of luck to those awaiting packages - enjoy in good health. Thanks to the OP for starting this discussion.
> 
> View attachment 16277810


I am afraid to size the bracelet coz I may mess up the screws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

ronan_zj said:


> I am afraid to size the bracelet coz I may mess up the screws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are near a BX, AAFES will pay up to like 18 bucks for sizing. Take the sizing receipt to AAFES along with the watch and receipt for the watch, and they should give you your money. I had mine delivered to the base, picked it up there, and they told me they'd take care of sizing. Got it sized, returned with the receipt, they gave me the money.


----------



## Lemon41

ronan_zj said:


> I am afraid to size the bracelet coz I may mess up the screws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was being very careful but it wasn't difficult with the right tools. Didn't require much pressure at all.
Seriously, very careful; Like James May performing heart surgery on a cat or something.


----------



## -CUJO-

ronan_zj said:


> I am afraid to size the bracelet coz I may mess up the screws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont be afraid to size the bracelet yourself. Initially, I was tentative because I heard that they were “Loctited” in there. I used a Wiha 1.8mm flathead screwdriver and it was a piece of cake. The screws are tiny so having some tweezers helped.

Wiha 1.8mm Screwdriver


----------



## bubba0951

10% off Military Star Card today. Will they price match our Thanksgiving purchases?


----------



## Pontificator

ronan_zj said:


> I am afraid to size the bracelet coz I may mess up the screws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the bracelet on my SMP by myself and it was easy and finished in less than twenty minutes. Used a Whiha brand screwdriver with a 1.8mm head that fit the screws perfectly. Taped around the bracelet to prevent scratches as I removed one full link from each side which gave me a perfect fit on my 7.5" wrist. Biggest tip I can give is not to over-tighten the screws as they will strip easily. Back them out half a turn until you feel the threads catch then apply an even pressure and snug them tight. Oh, and there was no Loctite on any of the screws I removed just as I was told by the local AD.


----------



## Nate07

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ronan_zj

Wow, I am soooo pissed and I feel like my package is either damaged or lost coz the tracking now shows “Delay Local delivery restriction-Delivery not attempted”. I did Google search and still can’t figure out why it shows like this. Right now my delivery is rescheduled to Tuesday. I mean, why it’s Tuesday and not Monday? Today is Saturday. 

I am at home whole time and there is ring doorbell outside, no code is needed to access the house, and it’s a residential house. 

Is it possible the package got damaged? When you received your order, was the box packed well? Like pretty good packaging. ( thick box, all taped etc)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

ronan_zj said:


> Wow, I am soooo pissed and I feel like my package is either damaged or lost coz the tracking now shows “Delay Local delivery restriction-Delivery not attempted”. I did Google search and still can’t figure out why it shows like this. Right now my delivery is rescheduled to Tuesday. I mean, why it’s Tuesday and not Monday? Today is Saturday.
> 
> I am at home whole time and there is ring doorbell outside, no code is needed to access the house, and it’s a residential house.
> 
> Is it possible the package got damaged? When you received your order, was the box packed well? Like pretty good packaging. ( thick box, all taped etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m still in similar boat. Mine has shown on fedex truck and out for delivery since Wednesday. It’ll update to delivery not made, rescheduled for next business day. Now it just shows delayed, no scheduled delivery date but the last movement still shows on FedEx truck. I guess I’ll be on phone tomorrow morning trying to figure it out.


----------



## bubba0951

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> I’m still in similar boat. Mine has shown on fedex truck and out for delivery since Wednesday. It’ll update to delivery not made, rescheduled for next business day. Now it just shows delayed, no scheduled delivery date but the last movement still shows on FedEx truck. I guess I’ll be on phone tomorrow morning trying to figure it out.


Both of you guys should be on the phone early and often. If you get some inquiries going to the local distribution center they will flag the watches and make an effort to deliver. I had one a few months back that was going from NYC to Chicago and it ended up in Kansas City for a couple of days, I started calling and it finally arrived. If nothing else you feel you are doing something about the situation. I hope you get your watches soon.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Both of you guys should be on the phone early and often. If you get some inquiries going to the local distribution center they will flag the watches and make an effort to deliver. I had one a few months back that was going from NYC to Chicago and it ended up in Kansas City for a couple of days, I started calling and it finally arrived. If nothing else you feel you are doing something about the situation. I hope you get your watches soon.


Did SwatchGroup use good quality box to ship the watch? Like it won’t get crashed or broken easily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> Did SwatchGroup use good quality box to ship the watch? Like it won’t get crashed or broken easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ronan_zj said:


> Did SwatchGroup use good quality box to ship the watch? Like it won’t get crashed or broken easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, big outer box with bubble packing inside. Inside there is a smaller box containing watch presentation case and a plastic coffin with watch and cards wrapped in bubble wrap on the outside of the smaller box. I think there is foam padding surrounding the case inside the smaller box and also there was padding underneath the smaller box also. You should be fine.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> Yes, big outer box with bubble packing inside. Inside there is a smaller box containing watch presentation case and a plastic coffin with watch and cards wrapped in bubble wrap on the outside of the smaller box. I think there is foam padding surrounding the case inside the smaller box and also there was padding underneath the smaller box also. You should be fine.


Thanks. I had a little concern that big outer box might got damaged, so I got such “ local delivery restriction” message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

Not sure what that is about but I certainly feel for you. I would be concerned also. In my experience, about 99% of the time everything works out ok. Hoping it arrives soon and when it does post it here.


----------



## 6R15

ronan_zj said:


> Thanks. I had a little concern that big outer box might got damaged, so I got such “ local delivery restriction” message
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That happens to me all the time. The dead giveaway is the time of the message-- 8 PM. They are past their delivery time so instead of admitting "DELAY EXCEPTION -- We have too many packages today for one driver in the daytime. Check back again tomorrow.", the driver hits a random reason why it can't be delivered then goes back to base. Can't tell how many times I've had deliveries to my house come back with a message of "Business Closed"


----------



## ronan_zj

6R15 said:


> That happens to me all the time. The dead giveaway is the time of the message-- 8 PM. They are past their delivery time so instead of admitting "DELAY EXCEPTION -- We have too many packages today for one driver in the daytime. Check back again tomorrow.", the driver hits a random reason why it can't be delivered then goes back to base. Can't tell how many times I've had deliveries to my house come back with a message of "Business Closed"


maybe next time when I order a watch from the store, I should leave a note saying “ DO NOT USE FEDEX GROUND” 

Last year my watch was delivery by FedEx Express 2nd day, so I thought it would be the same thing this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

ronan_zj said:


> maybe next time when I order a watch from the store, I should leave a note saying “ DO NOT USE FEDEX GROUND”
> 
> Last year my watch was delivery by FedEx Express 2nd day, so I thought it would be the same thing this time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh don't worry, UPS does the same thing. And USPS? Yeah, it's gonna get lost.


----------



## -CUJO-

ronan_zj said:


> Did SwatchGroup use good quality box to ship the watch? Like it won’t get crashed or broken easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@ronan_zj


I just live maybe 2 1/2 hours from you and received mine Friday evening. Initially, it was supposed to be delivered on Friday but on Wednesday evening, they changed it to a Thursday delivery. I waited at home the majority of the day and late Thursday, they changed it to “Pending.” Friday morning, it was updated to, “Out for Delivery.”

It was definitely packed well. The presentation box was inside it’s own white Omega box which was inside a brown cardboard box. Owners manual and warranty cards were wrapped separately in tissue paper. All of the items were then packed in a thick brown cardboard box. When I opened the presentation box, there was no watch in there. I panicked a little bit but found the watch in a blister pack wrapped separately in tissue paper. Everything looked like the photo posted by @Lemon41 earlier.

I’m confident you will receive your watch. . . I’ve had problems with FedEx in the past as well. One time I had a delivery that required a signature. I heard the FedEx truck pull up so I was waiting for him. Without even grabbing the package, going to the front door and ringing the doorbell, he fired up the truck and took off. I had to jump into my car and chase him down. I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

ronan_zj said:


> maybe next time when I order a watch from the store, I should leave a note saying “ DO NOT USE FEDEX GROUND”
> 
> Last year my watch was delivery by FedEx Express 2nd day, so I thought it would be the same thing this time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I worked part-time in a FedEx ground sort facility years ago when I was going to school. To say that I cringe whenever I have to rely on FedEx for shipping something would be an understatement.

These two gifs pretty well sum it up…


----------



## toolr

Received mine on the 3rd, everything included. Absolutely thrilled with it!


----------



## spacemanvt

bubba0951 said:


> 10% off Military Star Card today. Will they price match our Thanksgiving purchases?


Where did you see this?

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I worked part-time in a FedEx ground sort facility years ago when I was going to school. To say that I cringe whenever I have to rely on FedEx for shipping something would be an understatement.
> 
> These two gifs pretty well sum it up…
> 
> View attachment 16279999
> 
> View attachment 16280002


I am just curious, does fedex sort package automatically? Like if I request a hold at FedEx facility, the package will automatically be routed to the pick up area? Or they need find someone to dig the package.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

spacemanvt said:


> Where did you see this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


That was on either the Exchange or Military Star website or both, on Saturday. Ad said 10% off one day only using Military Star card. I should have posted a screen shot. I figured no one replied to my post because we had already bought our watches on Thanksgiving. I doubt that they would price match but if they do, let me know! Ha!


----------



## spacemanvt

bubba0951 said:


> That was on either the Exchange or Military Star website or both, on Saturday. Ad said 10% off one day only using Military Star card. I should have posted a screen shot. I figured no one replied to my post because we had already bought our watches on Thanksgiving. I doubt that they would price match but if they do, let me know! Ha!


Dang i missed it but thanks for the heads up. When do they normally run the 20% sale? I remember veterans day and perhaps sometime in the spring?

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricJRl

Just received mine today ! All box, books and cards included! Could not be happier. I think every thanksgiving i am going to be grabbing a new OMEGA o TAG lol . Cheers everyone and enjoy!! 🔥🙏🏼


----------



## jason10mm

EricJRl said:


> Just received mine today ! All box, books and cards included! Could not be happier. I think *every thanksgiving i am going to be grabbing a new OMEGA *o TAG lol . Cheers everyone and enjoy!! 🔥🙏🏼


Heh heh, I've been tempted to do the same thing. The blue SMP is a beauty as well, as are the chronographs though they look like the older models with the 3 o'clock date window. Hopefully next year there will be some new models, maybe the new speedy. I'm burning the torch for a 2535 style GMT though, if they can fit it in the same case size as the current GMT it would be a huge seller, even better if they slap a 1-12 bezel on it so you can track 3 time zones (not that I ever need to do that but still...).


----------



## ronan_zj

Here is the update,

I went to FedEx to picked up my watch, so eventually I got the watch. However, I got a blank warranty card without dealers name on it. 

Do u guys get the same thing? Or should I contact Omega ?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Same thing. There is no dealer. Omega sent you the watch. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> Here is the update,
> 
> I went to FedEx to picked up my watch, so eventually I got the watch. However, I got a blank warranty card without dealers name on it.
> 
> Do u guys get the same thing? Or should I contact Omega ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I got on all three of mine from AAFES. I maid several copies of the receipt and put one in each box. I also downloaded the receipt and you will have one on your account for AAFES (don't know how long they keep it).


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> That's what I got on all three of mine from AAFES. I maid several copies of the receipt and put one in each box. I also downloaded the receipt and you will have one on your account for AAFES (don't know how long they keep it).


made


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> made


gotta proofread spelling better.


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> gotta proofread spelling better.


By the way, Congratulations! You waited a while for it!


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> That's what I got on all three of mine from AAFES. I maid several copies of the receipt and put one in each box. I also downloaded the receipt and you will have one on your account for AAFES (don't know how long they keep it).


Really? I got my watch last year and it had AAFES stamp on it. It feels like a burden to us to proof the purchase when we bring the watch to local AD and ask them to send in for warranty thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ronan_zj said:


> Really? I got my watch last year and it had AAFES stamp on it. It feels like a burden to us to proof the purchase when we bring the watch to local AD and ask them to send in for warranty thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think as long as you have card and receipt, the AD would check with Omega and you are good to go.


----------



## ronan_zj

bubba0951 said:


> I think as long as you have card and receipt, the AD would check with Omega and you are good to go.


I see. My understanding was if the card was not stamped, then it didn’t have warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Lemon41 said:


> Some notes that apply to earlier in the discussion: I
> 1. Invoice confirms that these do in fact ship directly from Omega (Swatch US) and there is even a note on the document confirming this Fedex account # is used for "drop shipped" sales.
> 2. My warranty card is stamped only with AAFES not dated, as reported previously this is not an issue for warranty servicing so long as the receipt is available.
> 3. PO sizing: again I encourage people to try it on, 43.5mm but due to the design it doesn't wear anything like it. I tried both 43.5 and the 39.5 on in boutique. The diameter of the bezel is 42mm and the visual cues all shrink its appearance - especially if you have "flat" wrists like mine. It's a thick piece but a real tool watch - hoping to get mine out for a dive next weekend.
> 4. No issue with stubborn screws on the links I removed.


hmm, I got the same model like you , but I have a blank no AD stamp warranty card. Similar case to Bubba0951


----------



## toolr

ronan_zj said:


> Really? I got my watch last year and it had AAFES stamp on it. It feels like a burden to us to proof the purchase when we bring the watch to local AD and ask them to send in for warranty thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometime in the last year the AD stamp requirement was discontinued. The warranty is activated by the AD (omega in this case) at time of purchase.
My Speedy from AAFES last year had a stamp, my new Sesmaster does not.


----------



## ronan_zj

Here is the update, 

I just got off the phone with Omega regarding the missing AD stamp. the sale department lady told me sometimes their printer ran out of the ink, so the warranty card is blank. then she transferred me to Service department, and the lady told me its fine with blank warranty card, as long as I keep a copy of sale receipt. ( she even mentioned that even I lost the card, the sale receipt would still work). well, I guess I need to keep PDF copy of the receipt for this year order. In case there is an issue on the watch.


----------



## ronan_zj

toolr said:


> Sometime in the last year the AD stamp requirement was discontinued. The warranty is activated by the AD (omega in this case) at time of purchase.
> My Speedy from AAFES last year had a stamp, my new Sesmaster does not.


there was a speedy last year? I guess I missed the boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

ronan_zj said:


> there was a speedy last year? I guess I missed the boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, 1861 Hesalite on bracelet. Got it for $3412.00 during AAFES 125th Anniversary sale in July.


----------



## AMM1959

Sugman said:


> You’re gonna like it more than a leg lamp.


You were right! It arrived with the full kit (presentation box, hang tag, cards and sleeve with manual). It IS better than a leg lamp!

I hope anyone still experiencing shipping issues gets fast resolution. I have had good luck with FedEx customer service in the past-sometimes slow during the holidays but always worked out, and I wish the same for you all.

I did order a couple of NATOs for flexibility with the SMP. Planning to call the closest AD (1.5 hours away) for a bracelet quote. Relatedly, does anyone have experience with Forstner bracelets? I'm thinking their 1450 might be a good add; it is a bit less dressy than the OEM, but it looks like good quality and is certain to be more reasonably priced. Anyone have thoughts on the 1450?

Cheers!


----------



## bubba0951

AMM1959 said:


> You were right! It arrived with the full kit (presentation box, hang tag, cards and sleeve with manual). It IS better than a leg lamp!
> 
> I hope anyone still experiencing shipping issues gets fast resolution. I have had good luck with FedEx customer service in the past-sometimes slow during the holidays but always worked out, and I wish the same for you all.
> 
> I did order a couple of NATOs for flexibility with the SMP. Planning to call the closest AD (1.5 hours away) for a bracelet quote. Relatedly, does anyone have experience with Forstner bracelets? I'm thinking their 1450 might be a good add; it is a bit less dressy than the OEM, but it looks like good quality and is certain to be more reasonably priced. Anyone have thoughts on the 1450?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 16283645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16283647


Beautiful! I love Blue!


----------



## ronan_zj

my 2021 Big White and 2020 Black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

AMM1959 said:


> You were right! It arrived with the full kit (presentation box, hang tag, cards and sleeve with manual). It IS better than a leg lamp!
> 
> I hope anyone still experiencing shipping issues gets fast resolution. I have had good luck with FedEx customer service in the past-sometimes slow during the holidays but always worked out, and I wish the same for you all.
> 
> I did order a couple of NATOs for flexibility with the SMP. Planning to call the closest AD (1.5 hours away) for a bracelet quote. Relatedly, does anyone have experience with Forstner bracelets? I'm thinking their 1450 might be a good add; it is a bit less dressy than the OEM, but it looks like good quality and is certain to be more reasonably priced. Anyone have thoughts on the 1450?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 16283645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16283647


Congrats on your major award!!!


----------



## brash47

Sugman said:


> Congrats on your major award!!!


It's Italian!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959

Sugman said:


> Congrats on your major award!!!


Thanks! I must say, a warm fire on a cold night, the company of my beautiful wife, and a glass of Cab should be "major award" enough for anyone. We are all very fortunate!

I can't quite believe the level of finish on these SMPs. Just gorgeous.

Cheers!


----------



## Jeff4134

After living vicariously through this thread for the last few weeks, thought I’d post my catch from the Black Friday AAFES deals. It’s no Omega but I enjoy it.

…and I’ll pull the trigger on a Seamaster eventually, just want to let the anticipation continue to grow first


----------



## AMM1959

Jeff4134 said:


> thought I’d post my catch from the Black Friday AAFES deals.


I love the classic field watch design. Congratulations!


----------



## Vng510

Just got mine today. It's a pretty thick piece and the size is pushing it on my 6.5" wrist. On the fence of keeping it or not.


----------



## ParkinNJ

spacemanvt said:


> Keep us updated on what Omega says. I am curious


Just a quick follow-up to my missing Railmaster warranty card ... after several emails and phone conversations with Omega and AAFES customer support, I received the warranty card today. I don't believe its the original card but a replacement as the font is slightly different and darker compared to the pictogram and master chronometer cards but I'm satisfied it was resolved. So, for folks that are perhaps missing something (e.g. wooden box, card(s), instruction manual, etc) from their AAFES Omega purchase, don't be bashful about contacting customer support.


----------



## ronan_zj

ParkinNJ said:


> Just a quick follow-up to my missing Railmaster warranty card ... after several emails and phone conversations with Omega and AAFES customer support, I received the warranty card today. I don't believe its the original card but a replacement as the font is slightly different and darker compared to the pictogram and master chronometer cards but I'm satisfied it was resolved. So, for folks that are perhaps missing something (e.g. wooden box, card(s), instruction manual, etc) from their AAFES Omega purchase, don't be bashful about contacting customer support.


It’s great that you get the card. Did AAFES send you the replacement or Omega ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ

ronan_zj said:


> It’s great that you get the card. Did AAFES send you the replacement or Omega ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The replacement warranty card was shipped from Omega SGUS Secaucus, NJ.


----------



## bubba0951

Exchange has 20% off today on Jewelry and watches. Oris, Hamilton, Longines, etc.... Not Omega.


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

Finally got my Omega in, as FedEx was a complete cluster and sent it back the 1st time. AAFES was top notch though in customer service.


----------



## bubba0951

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Finally got my Omega in, as FedEx was a complete cluster and sent it back the 1st time. AAFES was top notch though in customer service.


Are you calmed down yet?


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

bubba0951 said:


> Are you calmed down yet?


Not completely lol FedEx ground is on my s-list. Kept it on a ‘truck out for delivery’ for over a week and wouldn’t let me change to pick up myself. Then they shipped it back ‘at the request of sender’ even though that was a lie. 

The 2nd package was shipped regular FedEx and got here in 2 days.


----------



## Pontificator

Funny how you see an uptick on NIB SMPs on the sales sites whenever AAFES runs one of these promotions.


----------



## bubba0951

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> Not completely lol FedEx ground is on my s-list. Kept it on a ‘truck out for delivery’ for over a week and wouldn’t let me change to pick up myself. Then they shipped it back ‘at the request of sender’ even though that was a lie.
> 
> The 2nd package was shipped regular FedEx and got here in 2 days.


I would have gone ballistic! I have USPS Informed Tracking so I know what is coming and when. On Saturday USPS delivered my 4 packages and mail to a neighbor and just got them back on Monday. Yesterday 4 of 5 letters did not show up including a tax bill. Trying to get through to a live person is very hard to say the least. I got a Fedex delivery yesterday that was due Friday. Tis the Season! Enjoy your watch!


----------



## chief_D

26 days after the Thanksgiving sale…arrived full kit. Learned that overseas ship to store can take 4-8 weeks to ship from CONUS, depending on port conditions (this one shipped from Omega on 30 Nov for reference).


----------



## bubba0951

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16312601
> 
> 
> 26 days after the Thanksgiving sale…arrived full kit. Learned that overseas ship to store can take 4-8 weeks to ship from CONUS, depending on port conditions (this one shipped from Omega on 30 Nov for reference).


Good for you! Beautiful watch! Merry Christmas!


----------



## brash47

I've been looking at the Blue Jean....how's the thickness on it?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D

brash47 said:


> I've been looking at the Blue Jean....how's the thickness on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Not bad at all for my taste. I have the SMP (for reference), and can definitively tell a difference. I feel that the clasp mechanism flattens out the bottom of the bracelet and helps snug the case back to the wrist.


----------



## spacemanvt

I finally received my blue SMP and it included everything, box, cards, etc.

What a lovely watch, I can't believe I never ordered it before and that I also didnt buy the white dial one....


----------



## tasteless.beaver

spacemanvt said:


> I finally received my blue SMP and it included everything, box, cards, etc.
> 
> What a lovely watch, I can't believe I never ordered it before and that I also didnt buy the white dial one....


Don’t worry, I ordered the white one (not from AAFES) and can’t believe I didn’t get the black one. Somewhere, someone bought a black one and can’t believe they didn’t get the blue one. There is no right answer, so just enjoy it as it is.


----------



## spacemanvt

tasteless.beaver said:


> Don’t worry, I ordered the white one (not from AAFES) and can’t believe I didn’t get the black one. Somewhere, someone bought a black one and can’t believe they didn’t get the blue one. There is no right answer, so just enjoy it as it is.


Agreed. I'm not really a fan of having multiple variations of the same watch so didn't make sense to order both but damn the white looks cool.. just not as cool as the blue smp. 

This will be my new daily wear. Can't wait to take it on a dive too!

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I bought a chrome and can't believe NONE OF YOU DID!!! HMPH!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## clock40man

I just created an AAFES account and noticed a "pre-owned" watch link under "featured watches" - but when I click on it there are no watches available. Has anyone ever seen any pre-owned watches for sale on AAFES?


----------



## ronan_zj

clock40man said:


> I just created an AAFES account and noticed a "pre-owned" watch link under "featured watches" - but when I click on it there are no watches available. Has anyone ever seen any pre-owned watches for sale on AAFES?


Probably they were all sold out. Most of them were used Rolex with inflated street price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

clock40man said:


> I just created an AAFES account and noticed a "pre-owned" watch link under "featured watches" - but when I click on it there are no watches available. Has anyone ever seen any pre-owned watches for sale on AAFES?


If you put in Rolex, or select price high to low, there are about 20 or so pre-owned Rolex. Not sure what other pre-owned brands come up.

There is a beautiful white 2003 DJ36 with Roman Numerals.


----------



## clock40man

JLittle said:


> If you put in Rolex, or select price high to low, there are about 20 or so pre-owned Rolex. Not sure what other pre-owned brands come up.
> 
> There is a beautiful white 2003 DJ36 with Roman Numerals.


I just did a search for "Rolex" and now I see them. Thanks!


----------



## brash47

Yea, no good deals there









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt

Any idea when the next sale will be running?
If I remember correctly normally Memorial Day or July 4th... Is there any earlier?
I really want the White seamaster and am super annoyed I didnt order one in the last sale.


----------



## BarracksSi

Valentine's Day, maybe?


----------



## JLittle

spacemanvt said:


> Any idea when the next sale will be running?
> If I remember correctly normally Memorial Day or July 4th... Is there any earlier?
> I really want the White seamaster and am super annoyed I didnt order one in the last sale.


I find it's best just to take a minute and check the site every day cause, in the last 12 months, they have had a lot more sales than I remember them ever having before.


----------



## spacemanvt

JLittle said:


> I find it's best just to take a minute and check the site every day cause, in the last 12 months, they have had a lot more sales than I remember them ever having before.


They usually send a email with some sort of notification a day or two before the sale. So I am subscribed to the AAFES email list, but the 25% off sale is only once a year I believe. 15-20% off is more common.


----------



## Cappyab

Although AAFES customer service advised that it didn’t see a planned date for restocking the Speedmaster, I hope the watch section managers get around to it soon.


----------



## clock40man

I just checked the Navy Exchange (mynavyexhange.com) and they have a slightly different selection of watches. For instance - they sell Zodiacs on the Navy exchange, but not on AAFES.


----------



## brash47

Cappyab said:


> Although AAFES customer service advised that it didn’t see a planned date for restocking the Speedmaster, I hope the watch section managers get around to it soon.


This can also be affected by Omega supply as well.


----------



## spacemanvt

I doubt there is a lack of speedmasters in production currently, that would be very surprising.


----------



## chief_D

Finally got my presentation box from my October order. FYSA, went through AAFES which contacted Omega for the box. Omega responded that a box was shipped on 26 Nov - I had my watch delivered to the store for pickup because I didn’t want it going through the local APO system (raise your hand if you understand why). Box sat in the store for over a month because it wasn’t tied to an order when delivered, so go to CS if you’re in the same situation…manager explained that there were 5 boxes in total.


----------



## bubba0951

chief_D said:


> Finally got my presentation box from my October order. FYSA, went through AAFES which contacted Omega for the box. Omega responded that a box was shipped on 26 Nov - I had my watch delivered to the store for pickup because I didn’t want it going through the local APO system (raise your hand if you understand why). Box sat in the store for over a month because it wasn’t tied to an order when delivered, so go to CS if you’re in the same situation…manager explained that there were 5 boxes in total.


Wow, good for you. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## clock40man

AAFES is having a sale on watches right now. Some Hamiltons are 20% off - some Longines as well - not sure what else is on sale.


----------



## bubba0951

clock40man said:


> AAFES is having a sale on watches right now. Some Hamiltons are 20% off - some Longines as well - not sure what else is on sale.


Oris, Hamilton, Seiko, Citizen and maybe more.


----------



## clock40man

There is a 42mm bronze colored Hamilton Khaki Pilot that is pretty tempting. As well as a Longines 39mm Hydroconquest w/ black dial.


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

clock40man said:


> AAFES is having a sale on watches right now. Some Hamiltons are 20% off - some Longines as well - not sure what else is on sale.


I grabbed one during sale. I just went back and now they are all mia from website.


----------



## clock40man

TheDwightKurtShrute said:


> I grabbed one during sale. I just went back and now they are all mia from website.


Which one did you end up buying?


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute

clock40man said:


> Which one did you end up buying?


Hey! I ended up with this one: Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Men's Watch H70455133. It’s the 42mm sized one.


----------



## BarracksSi

Not an Omega-related comment, but I'm wondering if TAG is leaving the AAFES/NEX system. They stopped being sold at Henderson Hall, they're gone from Walter Reed, they're not listed anymore at shopmyexchange, and mynavyexchange has just four leftover models this morning.


----------



## EricJRl

Got the watch , 2 weeks Not working properly. 3 months after this is the result. Case back dirty and some scratches 😩🤦🏽‍♂️, should I return it to
Omega so they can clean it properly?


----------



## flat6turbo

Good grief, what was wrong with it?



EricJRl said:


> Got the watch , 2 weeks Not working properly. 3 months after this is the result. Case back dirty and some scratches 😩🤦🏽‍♂️, should I return it to
> Omega so they can clean it properly?
> View attachment 16431337
> 
> View attachment 16431336
> 
> View attachment 16431335


----------



## K42

EricJRl said:


> Got the watch , 2 weeks Not working properly. 3 months after this is the result. Case back dirty and some scratches 😩🤦🏽‍♂️, should I return it to
> Omega so they can clean it properly?
> View attachment 16431337
> 
> View attachment 16431336
> 
> View attachment 16431335


I’m confused. 
Are those the parts Omega replaced?
Or did the watch come back in pieces?
Pics of case back being dirty and scratched?


----------



## bubba0951

K42 said:


> I’m confused.
> Are those the parts Omega replaced?
> Or did the watch come back in pieces?
> Pics of case back being dirty and scratched?


Something not quite right here, makes no sense.


----------



## toolr

I didn't think Omega returned replaced parts when work is performed under warranty, only during a normal (out of warranty) service.


----------



## brash47

That's back from Omega?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricJRl

toolr said:


> I didn't think Omega returned replaced parts when work is performed under warranty, only during a normal (out of warranty) service.


Yes it was OMEGA warranty they send me the original parts


----------



## EricJRl

Just send the watch again with omega local AD , wrote an email to OMEGA directly , this is totally unacceptable. Hopefully they will send me a new one !
PS: I have all documentation here will be sending it shortly!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

The Omega 20% off sale is on. It’s 20% off Oris, as well.


----------



## ronan_zj

Omega is getting expensive now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Yeah, I have to say that I was surprised by how much they’d gone up. Still a decent deal though.


----------



## bubba0951

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Yeah, I have to say that I was surprised by how much they’d gone up. Still a decent deal though.


I wish they had some Speedmasters and DeVilles for sale also.


----------



## bubba0951

Barnaby'sDad said:


> The Omega 20% off sale is on. It’s 20% off Oris, as well.


Longines also.


----------



## BarracksSi

For y’all in DC, there’s a denim Railmaster at Fort Meade.


----------



## brash47

Yep, I'm glad I got mine before the supply chain issues made things get ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Copterguy

The white dial Omega seamaster 300m for $3672 no tax. Can't beat that. Nothing on chrono24 below $4300+tax. If I didn't just buy 2 other watches......


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Oh boy, I can’t wait for the market to get another dump of cheap Seamasters from flippers. Why Omega allows one retailer to advertise way below MSRP and below the prevailing market rate, I truly don’t understand. It may be a short term boon for sales, but it’s awful for anyone who has already bought one. And for people who are in the market, it cheapens the brand seeing such a disparity in pricing. It may be SMP only on sale, but anyone who has seen the pricing will think that every other Omega is available somewhere for a massive discount.
The price of a strap version there is $3,672 US, or $4,683 CAD. Our MSRP is $6,900. It’s tough to convince people that they should spend $6,900 on a watch that they openly sell to others for $2,200 less.


----------



## brash47

The folks who can access the site and purchase earned that right. Don't besmirch their service or the possibility it sounds like you didn't. 

But if thats what you think of those who have served and earned that right, it's your opinion and you have voiced it. Which proves those who served helped you retain that right and gladly gave their service so you can think poorly of them and dump on them. Thanks for your input. 

You would have no idea of the price anyway since you don't have nor can you get legal access to the site unless your are an active or veteran service member, so it's not a open advertised price anyone can see or make a purchase from. 

The vets here post to each other and yea some folks see the price if someone mentions it, but again, they earned that right. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tasteless.beaver

brash47 said:


> The folks who can access the site and purchase earned that right. Don't besmirch their service or the possibility it sounds like you didn't.
> 
> But if thats what you think of those who have served and earned that right, it's your opinion and you have voiced it. Which proves those who served helped you retain that right and gladly gave their service so you can think poorly of them and dump on them. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


This has nothing to do with service. Keep in mind that the vast majority of Omega customers are not American, and Omega is not an American company. If Omega extended the same courtesy to other countries’ armed branches, I would agree, but that is obviously not the case. AAFES seems to be the only dealer worldwide that is exempt from Omega’s rules on advertising below MSRP, and they clearly have no concern about profit. This is preferential treatment, and everyone who is not American has every right to be outraged by Omega’s global pricing games. People balk at Rolex’s practices of letting ADs sort out who gets watches, but at least their customers all pay the same price.

And yes, the pricing is visible worldwide for everyone to see. If the Canadian, Commonwealth and allied veterans that fought side by side in our shared conflicts around the world had the same access, I wouldn’t have an issue with it. But alas..


----------



## brash47

Let me put this another way since my reply may have been a little rude and I would like to apologize. 

"Wrong playground partner. I do believe yours is down the way a bit."

You have a nice day. 



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

tasteless.beaver said:


> This has nothing to do with service. Keep in mind that the vast majority of Omega customers are not American, and Omega is not an American company. If Omega extended the same courtesy to other countries’ armed branches, I would agree, but that is obviously not the case. AAFES seems to be the only dealer worldwide that is exempt from Omega’s rules on advertising below MSRP, and they clearly have no concern about profit. This is preferential treatment, and everyone who is not American has every right to be outraged by Omega’s global pricing games. People balk at Rolex’s practices of letting ADs sort out who gets watches, but at least their customers all pay the same price.


Really? Omega allowing the US military exchange system to advertise at below MSRP is worse than the BS that lots of Rolex AD’s pull? I.e. Non-existent lists, in some cases.

Have other countries that have similar military exchange systems even asked Omega for the opportunity to do this?


----------



## brash47

Let's not get into a word war with this kind person. Regret later in life, no matter the status you've attained, is hard to get past. 

For some, access is everything. When you chose a path and found that one thing later in life that no matter the cost, you just can't get access due to life choices, it's even harder to swallow. 

I have no clue if other countries armed services have this or not. I feel that the poster who is upset has no idea either, because he can't get access. 

But, again, thank you for voicing your opinion and you have a very nice day. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tasteless.beaver

AAFES is the only military Omega AD that I know of worldwide. The Canadian exchange certainly doesn’t sell them. I’m a career public servant myself and will retire that way in a few decades, but it’s a disservice to our soldiers, and those who have fought for the righteous causes that we share, that they do not get the same courtesy extended. Please do not see this as an attack on service, it definitely isn’t. Why this isn’t rolled out as a military discount from the manufacturer directly, I do not understand. Whether this issue is known to Omega or not, I don’t know. But as a whole, it sure looks like Omega does not care about their average customer either.


----------



## ronan_zj

tasteless.beaver said:


> AAFES is the only military Omega AD that I know of worldwide. The Canadian exchange certainly doesn’t sell them. I’m a career public servant myself and will retire that way in a few decades, but it’s a disservice to our soldiers, and those who have fought for the righteous causes that we share, that they do not get the same courtesy extended. Please do not see this as an attack on service, it definitely isn’t. Why this isn’t rolled out as a military discount from the manufacturer directly, I do not understand. Whether this issue is known to Omega or not, I don’t know. But as a whole, it sure looks like Omega does not care about their average customer either.


IMO, I think non of those high end watch companies care about the customer. All they need is the profit from selling. Take a look at Rolex, customers need to show the loyalty to the AD in order to get a stainless submariner, GMT and Daytona. That creates the market for the flippers. 

AAFES provides the discount to us because it doesn’t make the profit from selling ( correct me if I am wrong), probably this is what AAFES pays the fee to omega. Btw, I would love to see AAFES/omega go after those flippers buying from the store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

tasteless.beaver said:


> AAFES is the only military Omega AD that I know of worldwide. The Canadian exchange certainly doesn’t sell them. I’m a career public servant myself and will retire that way in a few decades, but it’s a disservice to our soldiers, and those who have fought for the righteous causes that we share, that they do not get the same courtesy extended. Please do not see this as an attack on service, it definitely isn’t. Why this isn’t rolled out as a military discount from the manufacturer directly, I do not understand. Whether this issue is known to Omega or not, I don’t know. But as a whole, it sure looks like Omega does not care about their average customer either.


Ok. Again, and not discounting your career public service? That's not the same as taking an oath and putting a uniform on. Your vets deserve the same credit. It's up to your military exchange to do this. Ours does and value our service. 

HAVE A NICE DAY. 

The Exchange does go after flippers. I have known one personally who got their exchange privileges revoked. 

Realize, OMEGA makes the EXACT same amount of money in this transaction that they do from any AD. Wholesale price is based on volume to AD. The local AD may not get them at the same price as the Exchange due to volume. But they are getting them at a volume based wholesale price. 

So, the exchange could care less. It's a niche item that they don't stock thousands of. But they still have more due to worldwide store size than an average AD. But in the end, Omega makes their wholesale price regardless. 

Just because your local AD bends you over the table, that's on them. An AD can sell you a product at whatever price they want, they just can't publicly advertise that price, which is against their contract with SWATCH. So if your AD is charging you msrp, that's on them. 






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Looking at the price you posted, $6900 CAD, I'm still only paying MSRP $5415 USD. So I'm already getting $1500 off if I cross the border and buy. Having been to Vancouver and priced one at an AD...Being offered $4800...it's $3767 USD, so I'm already getting it at Exchange price just by driving across the border. Yea...I'll have to pay tax though. 

So, I'm getting Canadian pricing through the Exchange. So....we good now? You can buy one at the same price I can!

Might wanna ***** at your local AD now.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

Copterguy said:


> The white dial Omega seamaster 300m for $3672 no tax. Can't beat that. Nothing on chrono24 below $4300+tax. If I didn't just buy 2 other watches......
> [/QUOTE. Don’t worry, AAFES will have a couple more sales before the end of the year and before Omega raise their prices.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Along time ago, back in the late 60’s, you could purchase Omega’s and Rolex’s at the Canadian Exchange in Germany. My father purchased his Rolex through one of the Canadian Exchanges there In 1968. things may have changed over the years.


----------



## I expedite

AAFES has an Omega sale going on.


tasteless.beaver said:


> AAFES is the only military Omega AD that I know of worldwide. The Canadian exchange certainly doesn’t sell them. I’m a career public servant myself and will retire that way in a few decades, but it’s a disservice to our soldiers and those who have fought for the righteous causes that we share, that they do not get the same courtesy extended. Please do not see this as an attack on service, it definitely isn’t. Why this isn’t rolled out as a military discount from the manufacturer directly, I do not understand. Whether this issue is known to Omega or not, I don’t know. But as a whole, it sure looks like Omega does not care about their average customer either.


I have been to a few multi-national bases. I don't believe I have ever seen any other militaries with Omega AD exchanges. In fact, AAFES normally takes over and there is no foreign military exchange. 

As for AAFES undercutting the value of Omega's products. They sell relatively small numbers. I think AAFES is far less damaging than the grey market. Plus, from a marketing standpoint, the military is widely respected. If a fictional spy can help you sell watches then why not a soldier?


----------



## CadillacRich

A lot of cry babies in here!! Serve for a few years and get a discount on A luxury watch. They don’t have to discount anything. You don’t like it, buy something else. No one is forcing you to buy an an Omega. Go to Rolex and buy a bunch of garbage you don’t want to potentially get the watch you do.


----------



## matlt

Not entirely sure how an AD (aafes) deciding to sell certain watches to certain people for discounted prices is any different from every other AD changing their price for each transaction. Often giving preferential treatment to return customers.


----------



## CadillacRich

matlt said:


> Fact is, there’s not too many service members buying watches that cost much more than an apple watch or decent garmin. This may just be Omega’s opportunity to pin down a market that no other manufacturer would even care to recognize


You could say the same about civilians. Most people dont buy anything more than an apple watch or a fitbit. Im AD military and i appreciate the discount. Just ordered my Seamaster. Go on GovX and see all the other companies doing the same thing.


----------



## JLittle

Jpfahrstar said:


> Along time ago, back in the late 60’s, you could purchase Omega’s and Rolex’s at the Canadian Exchange in Germany. My father purchased his Rolex through one of the Canadian Exchanges there In 1968. things may have changed over the years.


AAFES also used to be an AD of Rolex till, I believe, around 2000.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

tasteless.beaver said:


> AAFES is the only military Omega AD that I know of worldwide. The Canadian exchange certainly doesn’t sell them. I’m a career public servant myself and will retire that way in a few decades, but it’s a disservice to our soldiers, and those who have fought for the righteous causes that we share, that they do not get the same courtesy extended. Please do not see this as an attack on service, it definitely isn’t. Why this isn’t rolled out as a military discount from the manufacturer directly, I do not understand. *Whether this issue is known to Omega or not, I don’t know. *But as a whole, it sure looks like Omega does not care about their average customer either.


I would genuinely be shocked if they were aware of the concern. Odds are they identified a niche opportunity (being the flagship watch brand for AAFES after Rolex abandoned that position) and went for it. I think you’re overthinking it if you think more thought went into it than that.

Edit: Frankly, I’m surprised that they bother with it. I can’t imagine that they sell that many watches through AAFES. That and I have to wonder how many douchebags are flipping them for a profit (several popped-up for sale after a recent AAFES discount and one seller admitted that’s where they got it).


----------



## matlt

CadillacRich said:


> You could say the same about civilians. Most people dont buy anything more than an apple watch or a fitbit. Im AD military and i appreciate the discount. Just ordered my Seamaster. Go on GovX and see all the other companies doing the same thing.


Looks like you were in before the edit. I use govx as well, probably more than aafes. Never for a watch yet.


----------



## BarracksSi

tasteless.beaver said:


> *Oh boy, I can’t wait for the market to get another dump of cheap Seamasters from flippers. *Why Omega allows one retailer to advertise way below MSRP and below the prevailing market rate, I truly don’t understand. It may be a short term boon for sales, but it’s awful for anyone who has already bought one. And for people who are in the market, it cheapens the brand seeing such a disparity in pricing. It may be SMP only on sale, but anyone who has seen the pricing will think that every other Omega is available somewhere for a massive discount.
> The price of a strap version there is $3,672 US, or $4,683 CAD. Our MSRP is $6,900. It’s tough to convince people that they should spend $6,900 on a watch that they openly sell to others for $2,200 less.


Quoting because you're not exactly wrong.

Especially the bolded sentence, because a couple knuckleheads from this very thread posted up their "earned" Omegas for sale in the WUS marketplace despite admonishments from the rest of us (and AAFES's very own terms of service).

And I have a problem with the others saying that they've "earned the right" to buy from the PX. Strictly speaking, it's a _privilege_, not a "right", and it always comes with its own terms — we can't just do whatever we want with goods bought through government organizations. And, IMO, whining about entitlements... it smells of Dependapotamus-ness.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

BarracksSi said:


> Quoting because you're not exactly wrong.
> 
> Especially the bolded sentence, because a couple knuckleheads from this very thread posted up their "earned" Omegas for sale in the WUS marketplace despite admonishments from the rest of us (and AAFES's very own terms of service).
> 
> And I have a problem with the others saying that they've "earned the right" to buy from the PX. Strictly speaking, it's a _privilege_, not a "right", and it always comes with its own terms — we can't just do whatever we want with goods bought through government organizations. * And, IMO, whining about entitlements... it smells of Dependapotamus-ness.*


----------



## BarracksSi

brash47 said:


> Personally, and this may be a dbag move on my part as well, I have no problem sending information of ads off to AAFES or NEX. Purchasers agree to the "Terms and Conditions"
> 
> This is exactly how benefits like this disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Reminder from the OP.


----------



## brash47

BarracksSi said:


> Quoting because you're not exactly wrong.
> 
> Especially the bolded sentence, because a couple knuckleheads from this very thread posted up their "earned" Omegas for sale in the WUS marketplace despite admonishments from the rest of us (and AAFES's very own terms of service).
> 
> And I have a problem with the others saying that they've "earned the right" to buy from the PX. Strictly speaking, it's a _privilege_, not a "right", and it always comes with its own terms — we can't just do whatever we want with goods bought through government organizations. And, IMO, whining about entitlements... it smells of Dependapotamus-ness.


So I'll restate because you're correct!! They earned the PRIVELAGE to purchase, but as I quoted above with an AAFES pic, that privilege can be taken away as well. You definitely earn it, but as with everything earned, there is a thin line to losing what you work for. 

If you buy and flip quickly just for profit, I'll call you a douche bag to your face because your messing with the same privilege, OTHERS have earned, with your selfish idiocy. 

Alot of the folks who can afford the lowered price we are offered are just grateful that their service gave them the ability for some small measure of some luxury. They will probably keep and enjoy the watch for years to come and maybe hand it down to their kids. I will. 

The SMP I bought will NEVER leave my collection. I feel proud to own it and "priveleged" to have been given the opportunity to secure it at a special price. 

Well said above!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chacend

Completely, agree I just bought my first SMP on AAFES. Dedicated 22 years of my life for the “privilege” to buy something I’ve long desired but can finally afford without it being a stretch. Can’t wait for it to arrive and it won’t be getting flipped. People that do flip them (quickly, I have no problem with someone selling something they get tired of down the line) should lose the privelege.


----------



## ronan_zj

Chacend said:


> Completely, agree I just bought my first SMP on AAFES. Dedicated 22 years of my life for the “privilege” to buy something I’ve long desired but can finally afford without it being a stretch. Can’t wait for it to arrive and it won’t be getting flipped. People that do flip them (quickly, I have no problem with someone selling something they get tired of down the line) should lose the privelege.


More concern is Omega may not supply watches to AAFES due to flippers’ issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specialk

Any idea if they'll ever restock the black SMP300, or are we thinking they're going to move away from the flipping stuff?


----------



## John Frum

You just have to watch it. You couldn't get a white one on bracelet forever.

The perfect example is Longines. They were gone for a couple of months, now back on AAFES' site for sale.


----------



## specialk

John Frum said:


> You just have to watch it. You couldn't get a white one on bracelet forever.
> 
> The perfect example is Longines. They were gone for a couple of months, now back on AAFES' site for sale.


Thanks, been watching for awhile now but still haven't seen them pop back up since the last sale. I'll keep checking in from time to time, though the planet ocean is tempting too.


----------



## John Frum

Price is right. BE THERE @ midnight EST on Memorial Day, no telling what you'll see!


----------



## specialk

John Frum said:


> Price is right. BE THERE @ midnight EST on Memorial Day, no telling what you'll see!


What were the regular smp300s going for at this point? Haven't ever logged back in after the recent price increases, actually is my dad that has an aafes account since he's retired air force.


----------



## bubba0951

John Frum said:


> You just have to watch it. You couldn't get a white one on bracelet forever.
> 
> The perfect example is Longines. They were gone for a couple of months, now back on AAFES' site for sale.


I bought a Longines in February from AAFES and it was $225 less than this sale. I sent it back for refund because it kept stopping. You are right, they come and go, you just have to keep checking. I bought my Speedmaster in July and there have not been any since.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

John Frum said:


> Price is right. BE THERE @ midnight EST on Memorial Day, no telling what you'll see!


Looking forward to this if there truly is a nice sale they’ll be having. I may pick up a Diver Chrono. I’m really torn between the black and blue dial. I already have the Diver 300 silver dial, but I like the added functionality of the Chrono and the price is right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Just got a NEX mailer today with scratch-off discounts, and the sale starts on the 26th.


----------



## bubba0951

Just checked the Exchange and they are down to 4 Omega models, usually 8 models. They do have SMP 300 Blue on a strap. Longines is back also.


----------



## Dover

bubba0951 said:


> Just checked the Exchange and they are down to 4 Omega models, usually 8 models. They do have SMP 300 Blue on a strap. Longines is back also.


Funny enough I never knew the exchange sold Omegas! Out of curiosity have you ever seen the 300M 007 listed on it? Obviously it's not up there now...


----------



## ronan_zj

Dover said:


> Funny enough I never knew the exchange sold Omegas! Out of curiosity have you ever seen the 300M 007 listed on it? Obviously it's not up there now...


No, AAFES only sells regular omega watches. No 007 or NTTD or special release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

Dover said:


> Funny enough I never knew the exchange sold Omegas! Out of curiosity have you ever seen the 300M 007 listed on it? Obviously it's not up there now...


Usually one model Aqua Terra, several SMP 300, Seamaster Chrono, PO and once in a while Speedmaster Moon.


----------



## John Frum

And the denim Railmaster usually. Never the gray or black dial, per recent history..


----------



## JLittle

Dover said:


> Funny enough I never knew the exchange sold Omegas! Out of curiosity have you ever seen the 300M 007 listed on it? Obviously it's not up there now...


I've only seen regular Seamaster 300Ms, Speedys, Planet Oceans and denim Railmasters.


----------



## whynotnow?

Lately the AAFES inventory has been waaay down and limited to Planet Oceans, a Seamaster 300 on strap here and there, and a Railmaster.

Back in the day, you could get a Rolex through them.


----------



## brash47

AAFES Exchange running %25 off Hamiltons and Seikos today if there was a model you were looking for. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> AAFES Exchange running %25 off Hamiltons and Seikos today if there was a model you were looking for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


Damn I saw 25% and got excited thinking it was time for a new Omega!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Damn I saw 25% and got excited thinking it was time for a new Omega!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

AAFES has not replenished its Omega inventory in quite a while. Haven’t seen a Speedy listed since maybe November, no more white dial Seamasters, not even black dials…

I hope the good times aren’t over… hopefully they replenish this summer. It would be sad if they stopped.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

harry_flashman said:


> AAFES has not replenished its Omega inventory in quite a while. Haven’t seen a Speedy listed since maybe November, no more white dial Seamasters, not even black dials…
> 
> I hope the good times aren’t over… hopefully they replenish this summer. It would be sad if they stopped.


I’ve noticed that as well. Even when you click on the Diver chrono the blue dial is not available. I hope they re-stock soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegtr

I keep them in my wish list with all the speedy models and the links to the white dials are just broken too.





__





Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Watch O21032422004001 | Non-metal Band | Holiday Gift Guide | Shop The Exchange


Shop Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Watch O21032422004001 and other name brand Non-Metal Band Holiday Gift Guide at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!




www.shopmyexchange.com


----------



## ronan_zj

less omega watches in shopmyexchange store now.


----------



## John Frum

This happens frequently. They've had _zero_ watches on the site before. Same with Longines. Don't worry, be clicky.


----------



## ronan_zj

my last Omega piece would be a speedmaster if it has it and for sale. haha


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Anyone know if AAFES usually runs an Omega sale for 4th of July?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Anyone know if AAFES usually runs an Omega sale for 4th of July?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased my Speedmaster last year on sale July 25th. Not sure if they had a 4th of July sale.


----------



## mikegtr

bubba0951 said:


> I purchased my Speedmaster last year on sale July 25th. Not sure if they had a 4th of July sale.


they are having a 5th of July sale!
20% off omegas


----------



## ronan_zj

mikegtr said:


> they are having a 5th of July sale!
> 20% off omegas


the price is getting more expensive now. I got black on bracelet around $3100 in 2020, then white on bracelet around $3300, now its more expensive.


----------



## I expedite

ronan_zj said:


> the price is getting more expensive now. I got black on bracelet around $3100 in 2020, then white on bracelet around $3300, now its more expensive.


This is only the 20% off sale. They hit 25% off later in the year.


----------



## tacoman

I expedite said:


> This is only the 20% off sale. They hit 25% off later in the year.


When do they do the 25% sales? Periodically or a specific time/ holiday?


----------



## I expedite

tacoman said:


> When do they do the 25% sales? Periodically or a specific time/ holiday?


There seems to be a schedule. It just doesn't happen when you would expect it to. Instead of Black Friday or Cyber Monday, it comes on a random day around the holidays. However, at least one of the 25% sales came on Thanksgiving day. If you subscribe to notifications from this page someone will post. There are multiple AAFES pages mentioning different watch brands. If you sub to all of them, you will get a notification.


----------



## John Frum

8% off today.


----------



## Trojanbybirth

John Frum said:


> 8% off today.


8% and no tax, so really it is more closer to 16% where I live. I bought mine at an AD who gave me 15% off but then smacked me with the tax.


----------



## I expedite

This isn't an Omega deal, but for anyone interested, NEX has Casio, Bulova, Citizen, Seiko, Tissot, Rado, Longines, and Hamilton on sale at 25% off.


----------



## Jeff4134

This isnt Omega-related, but it is AAFES/NEX-related and I’m not sure where else to place it.

Does anyone know if NEX or AAFEs (or the vendors they use for watch distribution) are authorized dealers for the watch brands they sell?

I recently purchased a Longines watch from NEX for my wife and it arrived with a blank warranty card. I called NEX to inquire about the blank card and to see if I could receive a completed one. NEX relayed the question to the vendor they use for Longines, which stated that they no longer fill-out warranty cards because it’s all tracked online now. The Longines website, however, clearly states that Longines does not and will not honor blank warranty cards.

Same thing happened when I bought a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical from AAFES, I just didn’t care enough then to pursue the issue.

I’m happy with the watch and the discount I received, but I was also under the impression I was buying legit from an authorized dealer. So is this not the case? Are NEX and AAFES actually grey market?


----------



## wth19511951

Jeff4134 said:


> This isnt Omega-related, but it is AAFES/NEX-related and I’m not sure where else to place it. Does anyone know if NEX or AAFEs (or the vendors they use for watch distribution) are authorized dealers for the watch brands they sell? I recently purchased a Longines watch from NEX for my wife and it arrived with a blank warranty card. I called NEX to inquire about the blank card and to see if I could receive a completed one. NEX relayed the question to the vendor they use for Longines, which stated that they no longer fill-out warranty cards because it’s all tracked online now. The Longines website, however, clearly states that Longines does not and will not honor blank warranty cards. Same thing happened when I bought a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical from AAFES, I just didn’t care enough then to pursue the issue. I’m happy with the watch and the discount I received, but I was also under the impression I was buying legit from an authorized dealer. So is this not the case? Are NEX and AAFES actually grey market?


 Both are AD’s. I purchased 3 Omegas and a Longines from AAFES in the last two years and called Swatch Group about the blank warranty cards and they said blank warranty cards were ok. Register the watch online and keep a copy of the receipt. All of the watches came directly from Swatch Group USA. I had an issue with the Longines and ended up returning it. Both NEX and AAFES are most definitely authorized dealers. Longines are nice watches, I’m sure your wife will love it.


----------



## Jeff4134

wth19511951 said:


> Both are AD’s. I purchased 3 Omegas and a Longines from AAFES in the last two years and called Swatch Group about the blank warranty cards and they said blank warranty cards were ok. Register the watch online and keep a copy of the receipt. All of the watches came directly from Swatch Group USA. I had an issue with the Longines and ended up returning it. Both NEX and AAFES are most definitely authorized dealers. Longines are nice watches, I’m sure your wife will love it.


Interesting. Thanks for the reassuring response. Could you point me in the direction of where I could register the watch online? I’ve looked the Longines site over and can’t seem to find it. Thanks, again!


----------



## wth19511951

Jeff4134 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the reassuring response. Could you point me in the direction of where I could register the watch online? I’ve looked the Longines site over and can’t seem to find it. Thanks, again!





Jeff4134 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the reassuring response. Could you point me in the direction of where I could register the watch online? I’ve looked the Longines site over and can’t seem to find it. Thanks, again!


Go to Longines then customer service then warranty. Put in your warranty#, serial# and that should call up your warranty, print it out.


----------



## Jeff4134

So I did that and all it does is pull up the watch and its specs. No warranty information specific to the watch. Furthermore, the Longines website states very clearly, on the page where you enter watch reference, warranty #, and serial, that for the warranty to be honored the warranty card must be completely and correctly filled out by an authorized dealer. I'm still not seeing how this can be sold by an authorized dealer.






International warranty for Longines watches


The international warranty covers your Longines watch for 2 years against defects in workmanship and materials present at the time of delivery




www.longines.com


----------



## I expedite

Jeff4134 said:


> So I did that and all it does is pull up the watch and its specs. No warranty information specific to the watch. Furthermore, the Longines website states very clearly, on the page where you enter watch reference, warranty #, and serial, that for the warranty to be honored the warranty card must be completely and correctly filled out by an authorized dealer. I'm still not seeing how this can be sold by an authorized dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International warranty for Longines watches
> 
> 
> The international warranty covers your Longines watch for 2 years against defects in workmanship and materials present at the time of delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longines.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16822301



Longines requires a stamped card. If you didn't get one, you can message them directly and they will send you a new card. AAFES is an AD, but you don't always get a stamped card through them.

Longines Chat

There is a chat block to the right of the page. I think it only appears during their business hours so you may be better off sending an email. Message them and they will ask for detail about your watch. They will check their system and send you a stamped card.


----------



## ronan_zj

My Omega Seamaster 300M purchased in 2021 was not stamped and it was shipped directly from the swatch group, . I called the swatch group and was told to keep the receipt （ just print it from the website) for the warranty.


----------



## I expedite

ronan_zj said:


> My Omega Seamaster 300M purchased in 2021 was not stamped and it was shipped directly from the swatch group, . I called the swatch group and was told to keep the receipt （ just print it from the website) for the warranty.


I contacted Longines directly, and they said, in their case, you had to have a stamped card.


----------



## I expedite

AAFES has a 15% off sale on all watch brands except Rolex and Omega.


----------



## Cappyab

No Speedmaster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

I expedite said:


> AAFES has a 15% off sale on all watch brands except Rolex and Omega.


I see Omega on sale. For example, $3901 for Seamaster 300M on rubber strap.


----------



## I expedite

JLittle said:


> I see Omega on sale. For example, $3901 for Seamaster 300M on rubber strap.


The AAFES front page ad said that Omega and Rolex weren't included. I didn't look at them because of the ad.


----------



## dt75

I expedite said:


> The AAFES front page ad said that Omega and Rolex weren't included. I didn't look at them because of the ad.


I checked and saw all Omegas on sale. I would get a Planet Ocean but I want the 39mm, not the 45mm.


----------



## mikegtr

10% off omega today.


----------



## juser

mikegtr said:


> 10% off omega today.


*Plus* another 10% if you pay with Military Star.


----------



## tacoman

They just had 15% like a week ago though. I am holding out for at least 20 hopefully 25%


----------



## brash47

Keep hoping on that one. A %25 percent hasn't been seen anytime that I've ever monitored.


----------



## tacoman

brash47 said:


> Keep hoping on that one. A %25 percent hasn't been seen anytime that I've ever monitored.


Idk I had a member say it happened last Thanksgiving


----------



## brash47

tacoman said:


> Idk I had a member say it happened last Thanksgiving


Nope, didn't happen. Maybe a %15 with a %10 added with his Star Card.


----------



## toolr

brash47 said:


> Nope, didn't happen. Maybe a %15 with a %10 added with his Star Card.


Sale was the day before Thanksgiving last year, 25% off. Picked up the white dial diver 300 on bracelet.


----------



## I expedite

brash47 said:


> Nope, didn't happen. Maybe a %15 with a %10 added with his Star Card.


I have notes from a Nov sale. I don't remember if I made the notation or copied it. I remember seeing a Nov sale and being pretty excited about it. I wasn't in the market so I didn't pick anything up.

Thanksgiving 11/25 only. Pretty much all watches on sale at 25% off.

Examples

Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (blue) - $3,029.25

Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (white) - $3,093.75

Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Bracelet 42mm Watch (white) - $3,315.00

Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch (blue and black) - $4,421.25

Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch - $4,751.25

ORIS Aquis Date - $1,106 to $1,402

ORIS Big Crown Pointer - $1,083 to $1,316

ORIS Divers 65 - $1,275 to $1,620

Longines HydroConquest - $814 to $1,020

Hamilton - Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Watch - $315.00


----------



## I expedite

toolr said:


> Sale was the day before Thanksgiving last year, 25% off. Picked up the white dial diver 300 on bracelet.


Now that you say that, it seems like it was the day before. My notes say the 25th, but now I am second-guessing that date. I was out of town with family when it came up. I remember thinking it was a day you wouldn't expect, not the day after Thanksgiving on Black Friday, but the day before Thanksgiving. I'm thinking you are right about the date.


----------



## AMM1959

tacoman said:


> I had a member say it happened last Thanksgiving





I expedite said:


> Thanksgiving 11/25 only. Pretty much all watches on sale at 25% off.
> 
> Examples
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (blue) - $3,029.25


This data is correct. I can confirm it was 11/25, and that 25% off was offered based on my order that date for a blue SMP 300. I would never have known were it not for one of the AAFES threads here on WUS.

Regards


----------



## AMM1959

brash47 said:


> Maybe a %15 with a %10 added with his Star Card.


I totally understand why this would be expected. However, I don't have a Star Card and got the 25%. It was unannounced and one day only.


----------



## brash47

Oops, I stand corrected. It was %25. My bad. The sales have been kind of dismal this year, but here's hoping for a big one. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## snikerdewdle

brash47 said:


> Nope, didn't happen. Maybe a %15 with a %10 added with his Star Card.


It definitely happened I picked up a white smp for $3.3k.

My bad didn't refresh my browser and see the subsequent messages. I do wish they could get some speedies in, would love to pick up a sapphire sandwich or a 57.


----------



## brash47

snikerdewdle said:


> It definitely happened I picked up a white smp for $3.3k.


See above before you randomly post.


----------



## BarracksSi

Yeah, I remember last thanksgiving weekend saw a big discount. Then some of you jokers flipped your PX watches here for a profit.


----------



## brash47

Looks like %10 percent plus an additional %10 with your star card. Not too bad. But like above, let's see if there is a larger one near Thanksgiving again. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

I expedite said:


> Now that you say that, it seems like it was the day before. My notes say the 25th, but now I am second-guessing that date. I was out of town with family when it came up. I remember thinking it was a day you wouldn't expect, not the day after Thanksgiving on Black Friday, but the day before Thanksgiving. I'm thinking you are right about the date.


Yep, looked it up, it was 11/25 as you thought.


----------



## toolr

AMM1959 said:


> This data is correct. I can confirm it was 11/25, and that 25% off was offered based on my order that date for a blue SMP 300. I would never have known were it not for one of the AAFES threads here on WUS.
> 
> Regards


Yep, 11/25 was the day.


----------



## Chacend

Seems like what they offer is dwindling, haven’t seen a Speedy in quite a while, they’ve had the same few POs and SMPs for a bit and even the color selection is dropping. I‘d normally, blame it on stock, but these generally get shipped straight from OMEGA so I don‘t know if its just whatever Omega feels like offering at the time or what. I picked up a White SMP 300M on bracelet back around President‘s Day at 20%, I was really tempted to pick up a black one this time but they had was blue, still tempting.


----------



## I expedite

Chacend said:


> Seems like what they offer is dwindling, haven’t seen a Speedy in quite a while, they’ve had the same few POs and SMPs for a bit and even the color selection is dropping. I‘d normally, blame it on stock, but these generally get shipped straight from OMEGA so I don‘t know if its just whatever Omega feels like offering at the time or what. I picked up a White SMP 300M on bracelet back around President‘s Day at 20%, I was really tempted to pick up a black one this time but they had was blue, still tempting.


Last November they had 8 different watches and multiple colorways. Now, they have 6 offerings in only one color. People in the past managed to pick up Speedmasters. In the time I have been watching, it's been all Seamaster's and an Agua Terra Railmaster. Someone said that they add new watches at some point in the year, but it hasn't happened since I have been tracking it. I don't understand their relationship with Omega. I wish I knew how they operated together.

I wouldn't be surprised if they allotted excess watches to AAFES. It is a way to give back and move a small amount of inventory while not damaging their overall market prices. I'm obviously just speculating.


----------



## Sugman

brash47 said:


> Nope, didn't happen. Maybe a %15 with a %10 added with his Star Card.


It happened…I got one. I don’t have a Star Card.


----------



## AMM1959

Hi all,

FYI the Exhange is running a 25% off sale on some Timex, Armitron, and Casio watches (including multiple G-Shocks, but no Omegas in this current 25% sale). Based on last year, I suspect that during the "12 Weeks of Black Fridays" period we may see rolling markdowns on watches from various brands.

I hope this is of help to some of you. 

Cheers


----------



## I expedite

AAFES has a flat $400 off on Longines. If your Longines of choice is a cheaper model,l it can be as much as 35% off. If it is one of the pricier offerings the deal isn't as good. It looks like Bulova is 20% across the board.


----------



## mikegtr

AAFES has the hestalite speedy on bracelet in stock again.


----------



## JLittle

mikegtr said:


> AAFES has the hestalite speedy on bracelet in stock again.


I don't see it.


----------



## mikegtr

JLittle said:


> I don't see it.








Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional Master Chronograph O31030425001001 | Stainless Steel Band | Jewelry & Watches | Shop The Exchange


Shop Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional Master Chronograph O31030425001001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Jewelry & Watches at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!




www.shopmyexchange.com





Looks like the direct link works and if you save it in your wish list you can keep an eye on it.


----------



## JLittle

mikegtr said:


> Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional Master Chronograph O31030425001001 | Stainless Steel Band | Jewelry & Watches | Shop The Exchange
> 
> 
> Shop Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional Master Chronograph O31030425001001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Jewelry & Watches at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopmyexchange.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the direct link works and if you save it in your wish list you can keep an eye on it.


Thanks! Wonder why it didn't show up when I just searched for Omega? Weird


----------



## Sugman

JLittle said:


> Thanks! Wonder why it didn't show up when I just searched for Omega? Weird


Ditto!


----------



## mikegtr

I just have them in my wish list to check everyday for a sale


----------



## Chacend

mikegtr said:


> AAFES has the hestalite speedy on bracelet in stock again.


Bout damn time


----------



## 6172crew

I contacted someone on the affees Facebook page and she said they can get most of the omega watches but never gave her a model. I sought the higher cost models would sell but you would think they would carry a few more models like the gmt.


----------



## Chacend

6172crew said:


> I contacted someone on the affees Facebook page and she said they can get most of the omega watches but never gave her a model. I sought the higher cost models would sell but you would think they would carry a few more models like the gmt.


Interesting, never thought about contacting them, figured Omega just let them sell what they had excess of at the time considering how the stock shifts even though we know they get shipped directly from Omega


----------



## Cappyab

I just checked the site. The Hesalite appeared in a search, but not in a dedicated page or as an orderable item. No sapphire, sadly.


----------



## Cappyab

The Hesalite versions are up. $6,075 on bracelet (5% discount). $5,355 on strap (12% discount)

So tempting. But maybe I can hold out for a sapphire.


----------



## BarracksSi

mikegtr said:


> Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional Master Chronograph O31030425001001 | Stainless Steel Band | Jewelry & Watches | Shop The Exchange
> 
> 
> Shop Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional Master Chronograph O31030425001001 and other name brand Stainless Steel Band Jewelry & Watches at The Exchange. You've earned the right to shop tax free and enjoy FREE shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopmyexchange.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the direct link works and if you save it in your wish list you can keep an eye on it.


How did you find it? Kept it on your wish list? I couldn't see it yesterday by filtering through brand, or sorting all watches by price, or any other way that I noticed.


----------



## mikegtr

BarracksSi said:


> How did you find it? Kept it on your wish list? I couldn't see it yesterday by filtering through brand, or sorting all watches by price, or any other way that I noticed.


 Yep


----------



## BarracksSi

mikegtr said:


> Yep


Man, I forgot I already had a wish list at all. Added the Speedy to it, and now I see my list -- and almost _everything else_ is old enough that they're now "unavailable".


----------



## I expedite

A bracelet and strap hesalite versions of the Speedmaster showed up under an Omega search. They aren't hidden anymore.


----------



## ClearanceVoid

6172crew said:


> I contacted someone on the affees Facebook page and she said they can get most of the omega watches but never gave her a model. I sought the higher cost models would sell but you would think they would carry a few more models like the gmt.



Did she mean they might be sent all models or you can actually special order basically anything?


----------



## 6172crew

This was a facebook message to the "Exchange". The person said they don't have a special order program with Omega but if I let them know which model I wanted they would contact the buyer to contact the rep for research and let me know if it's possible to get that watch. I never sent them a request. Hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## mikegtr

10% off all watches today plus an additional 10% off with your star card.


----------



## Stchambe

mikegtr said:


> 10% off all watches today plus an additional 10% off with your star card.


Man… still holding off for a 20% sale on a sapphire sandwich


----------



## Stchambe

Anybody know when the next big sale will be?
Also how to contact about ordering a specific model? Phone call?


----------



## phanophish

Extra 10% off Omegas today and Hessalite Speedys are back in stock


----------



## brash47

Saw that!!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

They have 36mm seamasters in stock too

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegtr

brash47 said:


> They have 36mm seamasters I'm stock too
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Which models? Can you post the links?


----------



## tacoman

mikegtr said:


> Which models? Can you post the links?


Saw it yesterday, I do not see it anymore. Maybe sold out.


----------



## ClearanceVoid

tacoman said:


> Saw it yesterday, I do not see it anymore. Maybe sold out.


I was really curious about that as well. It was the older 2500 models. Wonder if it was a mistake or some random stock they just discovered.


----------



## harry_flashman

Plus the black dial two tone Seamaster on Rubber.


----------



## PolishX

That deal is only with the Star Card with 12 month financing


----------



## Caden333

You get an additional 10% off with the use of the Star Card. I purchased the Moon on bracelet yesterday and the total was 4920.75. Too good to pass up.


----------



## harry_flashman

PolishX said:


> That deal is only with the Star Card with 12 month financing


The AAFES price is reduced (standard for AAFES).

+

10% off thru 10 Oct (“sale price” displayed)

+

10% off if using a Star Card (and 0% for 12 months)

+ 

10% off if a new Star card and first day of purchasing.

+ 

~$100 in AAFES gift cards if using the Star Card from “points” accumulated.

Not everyone will get the “first day” discount, but a pretty good basket of discounts. It is really hard, if not impossible, to beat the AAFES sale on Omega when they have them in stock.


----------



## Ronin226

harry_flashman said:


> The AAFES price is reduced (standard for AAFES).
> 
> +
> 
> 10% off thru 10 Oct (“sale price” displayed)
> 
> +
> 
> 10% off if using a Star Card (and 0% for 12 months)
> 
> +
> 
> 10% off if a new Star card and first day of purchasing.
> 
> +
> 
> ~$100 in AAFES gift cards if using the Star Card from “points” accumulated.
> 
> Not everyone will get the “first day” discount, but a pretty good basket of discounts. It is really hard, if not impossible, to beat the AAFES sale on Omega when they have them in stock.


You can't stack the 10% first day and the 10% star card discount


----------



## ParkinNJ

mikegtr said:


> Which models? Can you post the links?


It appeared to be the previous gen 2500 cal 36.25 mm reference 212.30.36.20.03.001. I get the feeling as others have mentioned it may have been random stock. I'd been looking for a used mid-size so this was perfect timing; ordered the blue dial.


----------



## JLittle

Ronin226 said:


> You can't stack the 10% first day and the 10% star card discount


I just tried it, it worked. There's the sale for the blue Oris Aquis 400 Calibre. MSRP $3500, AAFES normal price $3150, AAFES 'Sale' price $2835. Then I went to check out, selected my star card, and another 10% came off. $2551. One is the AAFES sale, one is the Star card sale. They stack, which is how I got my Seamaster 300M two years ago for around $3300. As far as not being able to stack first day purchase with the rest, when I got my Seamaster, the lady told me that if it was my first star purchase, it would be another 10%. Alas, it wasn't my first purchase so I couldn't test it.

I didn't end up getting the Oris cause, believe it or not, I got it cheaper new from another 3 days ago (not blue, but anthracite).


----------



## Chacend

JLittle said:


> I just tried it, it worked. There's the sale for the blue Oris Aquis 400 Calibre. MSRP $3500, AAFES normal price $3150, AAFES 'Sale' price $2835. Then I went to check out, selected my star card, and another 10% came off. $2551. One is the AAFES sale, one is the Star card sale. They stack, which is how I got my Seamaster 300M two years ago for around $3300. As far as not being able to stack first day purchase with the rest, when I got my Seamaster, the lady told me that if it was my first star purchase, it would be another 10%. Alas, it wasn't.
> 
> I didn't end up getting the Oris cause, believe it or not, I got it cheaper new from another 3 days ago (not blue, but anthracite).


So it didn’t work like he said.


----------



## HyFlyer

This isnt the first star card purchase deal. This is in addition to the 10% sale if you use an “existing “ star card.


----------



## HyFlyer

I just ordered a speedy and got 20% off total! $4920 for the speedy hesalite on bracelet.


----------



## whynotnow?

This has my attention. Speedy Hesalite is a classic, and a combined 20% off seems fair…hmmmm…


----------



## harry_flashman

The “first day purchase” 10% appears on one’s first billing statement as a credit against the total purchases that first day of use.

It does not appear at the time of checkout. 

You can always call and ask…


----------



## HyFlyer

What I was saying is that regardless if its a first card use sale or existing card user, It applies if you use your new or existing milstar card.


----------



## Ronin226

harry_flashman said:


> The “first day purchase” 10% appears on one’s first billing statement as a credit against the total purchases that first day of use.
> 
> It does not appear at the time of checkout.
> 
> You can always call and ask…


I ordered the speedy on the last day of the sale and opened a new star card account. The order got held due to automated fraud alerts, by the time the charge when through, the Omega sale was over but the 15% off new star card accounts promo was in effect, so I ended up securing the speedy for $4182.65 out the door (checked star card statement today).


----------



## harry_flashman

Ronin226 said:


> I ordered the speedy on the last day of the sale and opened a new star card account. The order got held due to automated fraud alerts, by the time the charge when through, the Omega sale was over but the 15% off new star card accounts promo was in effect, so I ended up securing the speedy for $4182.65 out the door (checked star card statement today).


Nice, they may have given you the sale price plus the first day… I know one other person who has the same “fraud” issues, called AAFES, and they said they’d honor the sale.


----------



## mikegtr

ParkinNJ said:


> It appeared to be the previous gen 2500 cal 36.25 mm reference 212.30.36.20.03.001. I get the feeling as others have mentioned it may have been random stock. I'd been looking for a used mid-size so this was perfect timing; ordered the blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 16953836


I was wondering if you got it, at least a shipping date. Or if the website just messed up showing it was available.


----------



## ParkinNJ

mikegtr said:


> I was wondering if you got it, at least a shipping date. Or if the website just messed up showing it was available.


I received the mid-size SMP this week, but it wears ever so slightly too small on my 7" wrist. I thought the male end-link, lug-to-lug distance would be an adequate fit but not to my liking so returned it.


----------



## mikegtr

White Seamasters are back in stock. Doesn’t show up in search yet tho


----------



## Chacend

mikegtr said:


> View attachment 16986668
> 
> White Seamasters are back in stock. Doesn’t show up in search yet tho


So how is that you are seeing them?


----------



## mikegtr

Saved in my wish list


----------



## mikegtr

20% off watches including omega


----------



## JC316

Sharing is caring! If you're in the market! Do not wait too long!


----------



## ParkinNJ

Thanks for the heads up ... didn't realize they had the white-dial SMP back in stock.


----------



## I expedite

ParkinNJ said:


> Thanks for the heads up ... didn't realize they had the white-dial SMP back in stock.


Notice the one on the bracelet is listed as a chronograph instead of chronometer. 

I went into the AAFES at Keesler the other morning. They had a quartz watch in the display case. Its second hand jumped mark to mark with every tick. It had an automatic sticker around the outside of the bezel. I pointed it out to the worker. She asked her boss. They both decided I was wrong.


----------



## ParkinNJ

I expedite said:


> Notice the one on the bracelet is listed as a chronograph instead of chronometer.
> 
> I went into the AAFES at Keesler the other morning. They had a quartz watch in the display case. Its second hand jumped mark to mark with every tick. It had an automatic sticker around the outside of the bezel. I pointed it out to the worker. She asked her boss. They both decided I was wrong.


😅 May have to order the white-dial SMP to see what mystery-gift Omega they send me ... not sure I would be disappointed if they sent me a SMP chrono at that price.


----------



## Chacend

Sale’s on again


----------



## ClearanceVoid

Sales still on at 20 percent off.


----------



## bubba0951

Must not be selling many Omega watches.


----------



## K42

bubba0951 said:


> Must not be selling many Omega watches.


AAFES and Navy Exchange generally have regular sales on watches throughout the year. The sales rotate between the brands. This month it’s Omega. Next month it could be Oris, or Longines, or Rado. And these likely aren’t stocked at AAFES. They’re usually directly shipped from SWATCH Group or whoever.


----------



## bubba0951

K42 said:


> AAFES and Navy Exchange generally have regular sales on watches throughout the year. The sales rotate between the brands. This month it’s Omega. Next month it could be Oris, or Longines, or Rado. And these likely aren’t stocked at AAFES. They’re usually directly shipped from SWATCH Group or whoever.


Usually the Omega/Longines/Oris sales are 24hrs long 5-6 times a year. I have purchased 3 Omega, 1 Oris and 1 Longines over the last several years. This is the first time I have seen the sale extend past 24hrs.


----------



## JLittle

bubba0951 said:


> Usually the Omega/Longines/Oris sales are 24hrs long 5-6 times a year. I have purchased 3 Omega, 1 Oris and 1 Longines over the last several years. This is the first time I have seen the sale extend past 24hrs.


and it'll happen again on Veterans Day and Thanksgiving/Black Friday...or has the last two years anyway.


----------



## Chacend

Usually they show up as Deal of the Day or have some sort of advertisement on the home page the current sale and the one a few days ago have nothing on the front page.


----------



## I expedite

Chacend said:


> Usually they show up as Deal of the Day or have some sort of advertisement on the home page the current sale and the one a few days ago have nothing on the front page.


I've seen the opposite. They advertise lower-tier watches like Longines or Hamilton but rarely advertise Omega sales. In fact, on this very thread, I posted about a lower-tier watch sale. The sale bill page specifically excluded Omega from the discount. It turned out Omega was on sale too. They not only didn't advertise it, they denied it was happening.


----------



## phanophish

Hamilton, Longines, Oris are also currently on sale. some as high as 38%


----------



## jason10mm

I imagine they will spike the discount for vets day or t-day. They price match out 14 days IIRC so anything bought now should get matched for vday if there is a better sale then. I caught a vday deal and then was able to get the even better one for t-day but was just hours within the 14 day window (or the CS just liked me) as I believe some other members didn't get the deal.

Don't forget the STAR card +10% if you open one, strategic use of that long standing offer can save you hundreds.

And for anyone jsut reading the last few pages of this thread, it's not unusual for AAFES to ship the watch directly to you in the coffin with all the cards blank and the presentation box/manual comes separately.

Also a reminder, purchasing with the intent to resell is a violation of the terms of conduct for AAFES and is, IMHO, a jerk thing to do for this very nice earned benefit and potentially puts it at risk.


----------



## I expedite

jason10mm said:


> I imagine they will spike the discount for vets day or t-day. They price match out 14 days IIRC so anything bought now should get matched for vday if there is a better sale then. I caught a vday deal and then was able to get the even better one for t-day but was just hours within the 14 day window (or the CS just liked me) as I believe some other members didn't get the deal.
> 
> Don't forget the STAR card +10% if you open one, strategic use of that long standing offer can save you hundreds.
> 
> And for anyone jsut reading the last few pages of this thread, it's not unusual for AAFES to ship the watch directly to you in the coffin with all the cards blank and the presentation box/manual comes separately.
> 
> Also a reminder, purchasing with the intent to resell is a violation of the terms of conduct for AAFES and is, IMHO, a jerk thing to do for this very nice earned benefit and potentially puts it at risk.


These sales come up randomly and frequently not on actual holidays. You buy when you see it or risk missing out.


----------



## jason10mm

I expedite said:


> These sales come up randomly and frequently not on actual holidays. You buy when you see it or risk missing out.


True, they are unannounced, but in recent years at least there has been a significantly better deal on those 2 days. But with the generous price match policy you can buy today and be covered at least for one of those holidays. Wouldn't surprise me at all to see a 30% off deal by thanksgiving.


----------



## Chacend

I’ve never seen one go for 3 days straight as we are in right now


----------



## JC316

jason10mm said:


> True, they are unannounced, but in recent years at least there has been a significantly better deal on those 2 days. But with the generous price match policy you can buy today and be covered at least for one of those holidays. Wouldn't surprise me at all to see a 30% off deal by thanksgiving.


Never say never but I've never seen it more than 20%.


----------



## Chacend

JC316 said:


> Never say never but I've never seen it more than 20%.


I haven’t either but there have been reports. Most I’ve seen is the 20% with the 10% First day Star card thing. Occasionally there’s a 10% just for using your Star Card but the last time I saw that Omega was an exclusion.


----------



## whynotnow?

Tried to want something they had, but in the end I have no use for a bigly Seamaster chronograph, a manual movement, or a Helium release.

I do like the Speedmaster Racing models, and the ceramic Moon chronos, But these never appear. Been some time since they've had an Aqua Terra, too.

Maybe one of these days...

Remember when the entire Rolex line-up was in the big catalogue? Those were the days.


----------



## John Frum

Remember when there was a nice selection of Omega for Omega sports watch fans at a steep discount for service members?

Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Chacend

John Frum said:


> Remember when there was a nice selection of Omega for Omega sports watch fans at a steep discount for service members?
> 
> Pepperidge Farm remembers.


I do, but I’m also appreciative that they are still there at all.


----------



## John Frum

Same. Twas a rhetorical jab at our Rolecks thread crapper.


----------



## spacemanvt

Gonna wait for the yearly 25% sale, bf or vets day like others said


----------



## I expedite

JC316 said:


> Never say never but I've never seen it more than 20%.


I have notes from a 25% off on Nov 25, 2021.


"Thanksgiving 11/25 only. Pretty much all watches are on sale at 25% off.

Examples

Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (blue) - $3,029.25

Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (white) - $3,093.75

Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Bracelet 42mm Watch (white) - $3,315.00

Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch (blue and black) - $4,421.25

Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch - $4,751.25

ORIS Aquis Date - $1,106 to $1,402

ORIS Big Crown Pointer - $1,083 to $1,316

ORIS Divers 65 - $1,275 to $1,620

Longines HydroConquest - $814 to $1,020

Hamilton - Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Watch - $315.00"


----------



## jpfrog

What a great opportunity for those that have served! I’m not eligible, but excited for those that are


----------



## JLittle

I expedite said:


> I have notes from a 25% off on Nov 25, 2021.
> 
> 
> "Thanksgiving 11/25 only. Pretty much all watches are on sale at 25% off.
> 
> Examples
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (blue) - $3,029.25
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Rubber Strap 42mm Watch (white) - $3,093.75
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster 300m Diver's Bracelet 42mm Watch (white) - $3,315.00
> 
> Omega Men's Stainless Steel Seamaster Planet Ocean Watch (blue and black) - $4,421.25
> 
> Omega Men's Seamaster Diver 300m Chonograph Watch - $4,751.25
> 
> ORIS Aquis Date - $1,106 to $1,402
> 
> ORIS Big Crown Pointer - $1,083 to $1,316
> 
> ORIS Divers 65 - $1,275 to $1,620
> 
> Longines HydroConquest - $814 to $1,020
> 
> Hamilton - Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Watch - $315.00"


And also, tax free, free shipping and interest free for a year to pay off. These are huge deals.


----------



## Ricky T

This is NOT AAFES sale. I was at a once and now former Omega AD and they were having a 20% off clearance sale on their remaining models.

For a long time this jewelers were an authorized dealer, but they said Omega wanted them to dedicate part of their store to become a "boutique". The store didn't want to expand or spend the money to do that so Omega ended their relationship. Since the summer they were having sales on their remaining Omega. They're almost out of them, no Speedy, no Seamaster Pro or Planet Ocean or Aqua Terra. Only a handful of ladies and three Heritage models are left.

20% off $6150 looks very attractive. It felt good on my wrist. But couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## BarracksSi

Ricky T said:


> For a long time this jewelers were an authorized dealer, but they said Omega wanted them to dedicate part of their store to become a "boutique". The store didn't want to expand or spend the money to do that so Omega ended their relationship.


So Omega is trying to pull a Rolex, eh?


----------



## Chacend

Got my AT in a similar situation. 25% from a Jared that was losing Omega.


----------



## K42

Ricky T said:


> This is NOT AAFES sale. I was at a once and now former Omega AD and they were having a 20% off clearance sale on their remaining models.
> 
> For a long time this jewelers were an authorized dealer, but they said Omega wanted them to dedicate part of their store to become a "boutique". The store didn't want to expand or spend the money to do that so Omega ended their relationship. Since the summer they were having sales on their remaining Omega. They're almost out of them, no Speedy, no Seamaster Pro or Planet Ocean or Aqua Terra. Only a handful of ladies and three Heritage models are left.
> 
> 20% off $6150 looks very attractive. It felt good on my wrist. But couldn't pull the trigger.
> View attachment 17013775


Jared’s and Omega recently parted ways. The brand is no longer listed on their site. I know of a Jared’s in TN that are willing to discount up to 20% to clear out their inventory.


----------



## Sgtgeo

spacemanvt said:


> Gonna wait for the yearly 25% sale, bf or vets day like others said


New here, 

Just received a Planet Ocean from this current sale. 

Shipping was very fast from the Customer service center in Secaucus NJ. 

I was considering waiting until BF hoping for 25% off. 

One sale ended last week and this current one started a day or 2 later. With the currenthe frequency of sales I was concerned they may be out of stock by BF

Ran the numbers and didn’t want to miss out on the deal over the additional 5% so I pulled the trigger. 20% off + credit card 1st purchase 10%


----------



## I expedite

Sgtgeo said:


> New here,
> 
> Just received a Planet Ocean from this current sale.
> 
> Shipping was very fast from the Customer service center in Secaucus NJ.
> 
> I was considering waiting until BF hoping for 25% off.
> 
> One sale ended last week and this current one started a day or 2 later. With the currenthe frequency of sales I was concerned they may be out of stock by BF
> 
> Ran the numbers and didn’t want to miss out on the deal over the additional 5% so I pulled the trigger. 20% off + credit card 1st purchase 10%


I was wondering where your watch was shipped from. I spoke with a store worker in regard to a Seiko Recraft. I asked if they had any watches still in the box. She said their display was their inventory. I ordered my watch in hopes of getting a new one. When it arrived, it was a floor model from somewhere in Florida.

My local AAFES (Keesler) had a Planet Ocean in stock a little while back. I thought it may have been a return that would sit there until an order came in. Anyway, I got to try it on...beautiful. It was probably the most expensive item in the entire store.


----------



## watchman600

Sgtgeo said:


> New here,
> 
> Just received a Planet Ocean from this current sale.
> 
> Shipping was very fast from the Customer service center in Secaucus NJ.
> 
> I was considering waiting until BF hoping for 25% off.
> 
> One sale ended last week and this current one started a day or 2 later. With the currenthe frequency of sales I was concerned they may be out of stock by BF
> 
> Ran the numbers and didn’t want to miss out on the deal over the additional 5% so I pulled the trigger. 20% off + credit card 1st purchase 10%


Welcome to the forums!
That's quite a 1st post!
When you have a chance, maybe take some pictures of the PO for us.


----------



## HyFlyer

watchman600 said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> That's quite a 1st post!
> When you have a chance, maybe take some pictures of the PO for us.


Hes got a pic on the omegaforum.net under the same “AAFES sale…” thread.

ETA: clarification of other watch forum


----------



## watchman600

@HyFlyer This IS the AAFES sale thread on the Omega forum.
You had me second-guessing things, but I don't know what you are talking about.
Also, it shows that this was his first and only post.
Either way, if he sees this, he can add a few pictures here of his new watch, 
if he wants to...it's fun to take pictures of a new watch you are excited about.


----------



## ParkinNJ

watchman600 said:


> @HyFlyer This IS the AAFES sale thread on the Omega forum.
> You had me second-guessing things, but I don't know what you are talking about.
> Also, it shows that this was his first and only post.
> Either way, if he sees this, he can add a few pictures here of his new watch,
> if he wants to...it's fun to take pictures of a new watch you are excited about.


I could be mistaken but I believe @HyFlyer was referring to the AAFES sales thread on another watch forum, e.g. omegaforums.net. I noticed a PO pic was posted there but wouldn't hurt to post one here as well.


----------



## HyFlyer

ParkinNJ said:


> I could be mistaken but I believe @HyFlyer was referring to the AAFES sales thread on another watch forum, e.g. omegaforums.net. I noticed a PO pic was posted there but wouldn't hurt to post one here as well.


Yes, that’s what I meant!


----------



## I expedite

This is the longest sale I have seen from AAFES. Is the extended discount the result of reduced sales this year? Has the softening of the sky-high Rolex secondary market finally started to hit the Omega factory? If a tree falls in the woods and no one...I'm sorry, I've gotten out of control.


----------



## watchman600

Long sale, but no green SMP300 and no grey/blue Chrono...the 2 I'm interested in.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I expedite said:


> This is the longest sale I have seen from AAFES. Is the extended discount the result of reduced sales this year? Has the softening of the sky-high Rolex secondary market finally started to hit the Omega factory? If a tree falls in the woods and no one...I'm sorry, I've gotten out of control.


I’m going to go out on a limb and guess that with the price increases, they aren’t flying off the shelf as quickly as they were during earlier sales.


----------



## I expedite

Barnaby'sDad said:


> I’m going to go out on a limb and guess that with the price increases, they aren’t flying off the shelf as quickly as they were during earlier sales.


I'm sure that didn't help. AAFES went up $551 this year on the rubber strap Seamaster.


----------



## JLittle

I expedite said:


> I'm sure that didn't help. AAFES went up $551 this year on the rubber strap Seamaster.


huh?
The MSRP of the Seamaster 300M on bracelet was $5200 in 2020, it's now $5400. On strap it was $4900, now it's $5100.

And AAFES automatically discounts them 10%...as their regular price.

Right now, on strap, you can get one for 1500 off the MSRP civilians have to pay and then no tax. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I expedite said:


> I'm sure that didn't help. AAFES went up $551
> this year on the rubber strap Seamaster.


It’s a bit more than that. Mine was $3,039 in 11/21 with the 20% discount. It’s $3,672 at the moment.


Couple to that the fact that a lot of people are pinched financially at the moment…I doubt there’s quite as many folks in the market for a watch that price at this point vs. this time last year.


----------



## I expedite

JLittle said:


> huh?
> The MSRP of the Seamaster 300M on bracelet was $5200 in 2020, it's now $5400. On strap it was $4900, now it's $5100.
> 
> And AAFES automatically discounts them 10%...as their regular price.
> 
> Right now, on strap, you can get one for 1500 off the MSRP civilians have to pay and then no tax. Pretty good deal.


AAFES website prices went up when Omega raised prices earlier this year.

















The first image is from Nov 2021. The second is from May of 2022.


----------



## JLittle

Barnaby'sDad said:


> It’s a bit more than that. Mine was $3,039 in 11/21 with the 20% discount. It’s $3,672 at the moment.
> 
> 
> Couple to that the fact that a lot of people are pinched financially at the moment…I doubt there’s quite as many folks in the market for a watch that price at this point vs. this time last year.


that's incredible. less expensive than I paid on 2020.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

JLittle said:


> that's incredible. less expensive than I paid on 2020.


Yup. I wasn’t in love with it, but at that price…I just couldn’t pass on the chance to try one out (you couldn’t even buy a used one for that price at that point).


----------



## I expedite

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Yup. I wasn’t in love with it, but at that price…I just couldn’t pass on the chance to try one out (you couldn’t even buy a used one for that price at that point).


For some reason, I like the old James Bond quartz version. Their prices have climbed so high that it is a much better deal to buy a new one on sale through AAFES.


----------



## Cappyab

So I think the Hesalite Speedmaster has been 20% off for a week or two. But today I saw a promo for an additional 10% off fine watches and jewelry if the Star Card is used. So I jumped on it—what a deal! 

Yep….it was too good to be true. After clicking Purchase, I went back and noticed that Omega was the only brand that didn’t have an additional line of text promoting the extra 10% discount. 

(Various screen shots below)


----------



## Cappyab

UPDATE - Just got off the phone with a Star Card rep. They said the 10% off WILL be reflected in my statement despite what I currently see in my online account profile. 30% off. This was not my first time using the card. Let’s hope this actually works. I remain skeptical.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Cappyab said:


> UPDATE - Just got off the phone with a Star Card rep. They said the 10% off WILL be reflected in my statement despite what I currently see in my online account profile. 30% off. This was not my first time using the card. Let’s hope this actually works. I remain skeptical.


That would be a killer deal ... I ordered the black-dial PO thinking the additional 10% would be applied but after seeing your post, I planned on returning since it didn't have the blurp by the watch discription. I may wait and see if this goes thru. On a separate note, looks like all but the Speedys are back at 'normal' prices but this morning, all the Omegas were on sale.


----------



## whynotnow?

Are the AAFES watches all being shipped with boxes, etc.? The whole schmear?


----------



## ParkinNJ

whynotnow? said:


> Are the AAFES watches all being shipped with boxes, etc.? The whole schmear?


The watches being shipped recently are coming with presentation box, plastic coffin, instruction booklet, cards, hang-tags. I believe last year the watches were sent for a period of time without the presentation box and were sent separately.


----------



## whynotnow?

ParkinNJ said:


> The watches being shipped recently are coming with presentation box, plastic coffin, instruction booklet, cards, hang-tags. I believe last year the watches were sent for a period of time without the presentation box and were sent separately.


Thanks! The longer this goes on, the more my willpower is strained.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

ParkinNJ said:


> The watches being shipped recently are coming with presentation box, plastic coffin, instruction booklet, cards, hang-tags. *I believe last year the watches were sent for a period of time without the presentation box and were sent separately.*


Mine was missing the paper manual. I reached out to Omega and they sent one right out


----------



## brash47

ParkinNJ said:


> That would be a killer deal ... I ordered the black-dial PO thinking the additional 10% would be applied but after seeing your post, I planned on returning since it didn't have the blurp by the watch discription. I may wait and see if this goes thru. On a separate note, looks like all but the Speedys are back at 'normal' prices but this morning, all the Omegas were on sale.


That's usually how its done. You'll get a 10 percent break on what you owe. It doesn't show up at time of purchase. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

ParkinNJ said:


> That would be a killer deal ... I ordered the black-dial PO thinking the additional 10% would be applied but after seeing your post, I planned on returning since it didn't have the blurp by the watch discription. I may wait and see if this goes thru. On a separate note, looks like all but the Speedys are back at 'normal' prices but this morning, all the Omegas were on sale.


I think they will give you the additional 10% when the dust settles. I remember my 10% was not reflected in the total on my first Military Star card purchase but when I called they said it would be adjusted and it was.


----------



## I expedite

bubba0951 said:


> I think they will give you the additional 10% when the dust settles. I remember my 10% was not reflected in the total on my first Military Star card purchase but when I called they said it would be adjusted and it was.


I think their concern stemmed from the fact that this isn't their first purchase. AAFES offered 10% off to Star card users, not just first-timers.


----------



## JLittle

I expedite said:


> I think their concern stemmed from the fact that this isn't their first purchase. AAFES offered 10% off to Star card users, not just first-timers.


That's for all purchases today at the BX and online shopmyexchange. I got some cologne today and 10% off.


----------



## Chacend

JLittle said:


> That's for all purchases today at the BX and online shopmyexchange. I got some cologne today and 10% off.


No its not, you got a discount on cologne because there is also a discount on “Beauty Bar” purchases which includes fragrances.

As far as the extra 10% on Omega watches its no better than a 50/50 shot as the promo doesn’t say “all” it says “assorted”. A few weeks back they had a 10% on “all” but excluded Omega specifically.

So while the guy on the phone is right in how you receive the discount, he may not be necessarily right on if you will receive a discount. Either way 20% off the already reduced AAFES price and no tax is a damn fine deal either way.


----------



## juser

Omegas were all dead, but I was able to score some nice Longines a good prices.


----------



## nelsdvn

Jumped in on this deal before the 20% off got pulled today. Opened a Star card to get the extra 10%. Can't believe my luck but I have a black Seamaster Chrono on the way.


----------



## nelsdvn

I was also thinking about waiting for the rumored 25% off but FOMO took over and the order went in this morning.


----------



## Cappyab

Chacend said:


> No its not, you got a discount on cologne because there is also a discount on “Beauty Bar” purchases which includes fragrances.
> 
> As far as the extra 10% on Omega watches its no better than a 50/50 shot as the promo doesn’t say “all” it says “assorted”. A few weeks back they had a 10% on “all” but excluded Omega specifically.
> 
> So while the guy on the phone is right in how you receive the discount, he may not be necessarily right on if you will receive a discount. Either way 20% off the already reduced AAFES price and no tax is a damn fine deal either way.


That’s exactly why I remain skeptical. The vague promotions, hard-to-find small print, etc. Hopefully the rep was correct, but it’s also likely she did not have all of the details in front of her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC316

Generally speaking, the discount is applied at the time of purchase. Very rare for it to be applied after the fact. 

But there is little to complain about in my honest opinion.

Tax free + a huge discount at an already favorable retail price + best price matching system in the game + best refund policy, period the end.

AAFES is notoriously known for siding with the customer. If reasonable and you can make a strong case, they'll probably be willing to adjust and give you the 10% on a case by case basis using the manager discount code. I've personally experienced it.

Killer deal regardless! But yes, you should def fight for it! 10% is huge!


----------



## nelsdvn

The rep I spoke to looked in to the extra 10% that according to the fine print I found should have been applied in the cart. She indicated finding language about "selected items". I didn't really want to argue since I knew I was getting and extra 10% statement credit for first use of the Star card.30% off, no tax, free shipping. I'll be content with that. Bring on the Seamaster 300m Chrono!


----------



## nelsdvn

It also indicates the item is "non returnable" so you better choose wisely.


----------



## JC316

nelsdvn said:


> It also indicates the item is "non returnable" so you better choose wisely.


Oh, yeah, better check for that. Didn't realize AAFES had anything that was non refundable. Thanks for sharing! News to me!


----------



## ParkinNJ

nelsdvn said:


> It also indicates the item is "non returnable" so you better choose wisely.


The "non returnable" will be removed once the watch is delivered with confirmed delivery. It just prevents you from trying to return an item while it's enroute. As JC316 mentioned, AAFES has a generous return policy ... and congrats on your chrono.


----------



## Karacx1

So I saw the price went back up today 🥲. Anyone know if this price will come back anytime soon?


----------



## tacoman

I ordered the Speedy Moonwatch Hesalite on the strap. I wanted it on the bracelet, but the deal hound in me could not turn it down. The site had like a further discount like 5-6% off the strap vs the bracelet version compared to Omega Msrp prices.

Also found out that while the bracelet speedy is 400 dollars more then the strap option, individually the strap and buckle are 500$ while the bracelet is 680$ (Also same price for the fully brushed or the sapphire semi polished bracelet) from Omega AD/Directly. So actually it is cheaper even from Omega to get it on the strap then get the bracelet after in this case.

Did not want to hedge my bets on the further 5% discount that may come up on the 24th or 25th with things selling out, but there price adjustment states 14 days. So if there is a further discount that should fall within that window of time to be able to get the price adjusted.



nelsdvn said:


> It also indicates the item is "non returnable" so you better choose wisely.


Idk I was told by the rep when I ordered yesterday the watch would have a 30 day return policy. 30 starting the confirmed delivery date and then for the confirmed shipping back date.



Karacx1 said:


> So I saw the price went back up today 🥲. Anyone know if this price will come back anytime soon?


The two Moonwatch on bracelet and strap are still on sale, along with the white Seamaster 300m on rubber. But historically they have been doing 25% off Omega on the day before or on Thanksgiving I believe.


----------



## mcan1x

Karacx1 said:


> So I saw the price went back up today 🥲. Anyone know if this price will come back anytime soon?


If they do anything the same as the last three years, there should be a similar discount on Black Friday.


----------



## Cappyab

Karacx1 said:


> So I saw the price went back up today 🥲. Anyone know if this price will come back anytime soon?


A store employee said the Black Friday sale begins early—on 18 November. She thought the sale items may be identified online the day before. If not, keep an eye out during the early morning hours of the 18th.


----------



## Karacx1

Cappyab said:


> A store employee said the Black Friday sale begins early—on 18 November. She thought the sale items may be identified online the day before. If not, keep an eye out during the early morning hours of the 18th.


Thanks all.......think Im going to pull the trigger on the blue face/blue rubber 300m next time the price comes down. Cheers!


----------



## lceman

Ordered a 3861 Hesalite at $4860 and with the first-time Military Star, it should come down to $4374. I will be making monthly payments to take full advantage of the 12-month interest-free plan and the rising inflation. I heard about the extra 10%, will call to see if that will go through. I've attached a PDF printout of the promo for those of you interested in doing the same thing. 

I am. very. excited. I've gone to the boutique at least 10 times to try on the watch and I'm glad the day has finally come! 

Lastly, are you still trying to figure out between Hesalite and sapphire sandwich? Proceed with Hesalite. That domed effect and clarity of the Hesalite are unmatched, I also like how I don't have to worry about shattering the glass. Cheers to all who jumped on this deal!


----------



## I expedite

I don't know what is going on at AAFES. First, they had 20% markdowns for 10 days. That is the longest I have seen. Then, they put everything back to the regular price except Speedmasters. A few days later, they put a Seamaster on sale, today they added another Seamaster to their sale. I'm glad it's happening, but it really is odd.


----------



## Chacend

I expedite said:


> I don't know what is going on at AAFES. First, they had 20% markdowns for 10 days. That is the longest I have seen. Then, they put everything back to the regular price except Speedmasters. A few days later, they put a Seamaster on sale, today they added another Seamaster to their sale. I'm glad it's happening, but it really is odd.


It’s definitely different than the historic pattern of 20% a few select days a year


----------



## ClearanceVoid

If they do a 25 percent sale on Black Friday I’m not sure I’ll be able to pass up a seamaster. I’ve still got the first time purchase on the star card 10 percent as well.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Anyone else still waiting for the FedEx tracking number on their Veteran's Day purchase? Hitting the email refresh button like a crack-head. 😅


----------



## nelsdvn

ParkinNJ said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the FedEx tracking number on their Veteran's Day purchase? Hitting the email refresh button like a crack-head. 😅



crickets here.

edit--- at 2149 I received a FedEx tracking link. Arrives Friday.


----------



## tacoman

I expedite said:


> I don't know what is going on at AAFES. First, they had 20% markdowns for 10 days. That is the longest I have seen. Then, they put everything back to the regular price except Speedmasters. A few days later, they put a Seamaster on sale, today they added another Seamaster to their sale. I'm glad it's happening, but it really is odd.


Seems like all Omegas are back on sale.


----------



## Cappyab

Never a dull moment with their sales. The “10% off fine watches with Star Card” remains on their webpage. I thought it was a Veterans Day promo. I also had to contact a MilStar Card rep after noticing that my pending charge for the Speedy disappeared from my account. After a little bit of research, the rep said the charge will re-appear after the vendor ships the item (store pick-up for me). And based in their value, watches take a little more time to process. Oh, and the extra 10% off should be appear at that time. So they say. Still skeptical.


----------



## Cabaiguan

Purchased a Speedy about three weeks ago. Random one-day sale that I just happened upon. Just need to check every day to get lucky.


----------



## I expedite

Cabaiguan said:


> Purchased a Speedy about three weeks ago. Random one-day sale that I just happened upon. Just need to check every day to get lucky.


Follow this thread and any of the other active AAFES brand threads. (Longines is active) Someone usually posts a message leading to my conditioned response of excitedly checking the website even if I don't want to buy anything. 

I gotta go, evidently, there is another unannounced sale I need to look at.... every day....until it's over.


----------



## tacoman

Wow so I commented earlier how all the Omegas went back on sale. Well now all are taken off the site. They all show as unavailable in the cart/wishlist and do not show up at all when clicking on the links. 

Maybe they are updating for upcoming sale?


----------



## ParkinNJ

tacoman said:


> Wow so I commented earlier how all the Omegas went back on sale. Well now all are taken off the site. They all show as unavailable in the cart/wishlist and do not show up at all when clicking on the links.
> 
> Maybe they are updating for upcoming sale?


They did something similar with Longines. The watches were off the site in the morning and weren't searchable. They're back now with a few different models.


----------



## Karacx1

Similar issue. Bought the blue/blue rubber at the sale price, now it shows as unavailable? Suggestions on what to do?


----------



## tacoman

They are just updating the site. Site should be back to normal soon.




Karacx1 said:


> Similar issue. Bought the blue/blue rubber at the sale price, now it shows as unavailable? Suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Cabaiguan

Karacx1 said:


> Similar issue. Bought the blue/blue rubber at the sale price, now it shows as unavailable? Suggestions on what to do?


Do you have the purchase confirmation? If you actually went through checkout, you should be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phanophish

Came here to mention the Omegas are missing on the site now but saw others have already posted that. Has/had anyone been able to order Omega straps (rubber or NATO) straps via the Exchange?


----------



## JLittle

phanophish said:


> Came here to mention the Omegas are missing on the site now but saw others have already posted that. Has/had anyone been able to order Omega straps (rubber or NATO) straps via the Exchange?


I haven't. I got mine from:
*Matthew Vasquez
Store Manager
Watches of Switzerland
Breitling and Omega Boutiques at Wynn Plaza*
702 852-1730
[email protected]

He was great to work with.


----------



## Cappyab

Cabaiguan said:


> Do you have the purchase confirmation? If you actually went through checkout, you should be ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope this is the case. Even though I have an order number, my order history page now displays both “Unavailable” (new text and in red font) followed by “Availability: Available” a few lines below it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ

Cappyab said:


> I hope this is the case. Even though I have an order number, my order history page now displays both “Unavailable” (new text and in red font) followed by “Availability: Available” a few lines below it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should be ok as long as you have an order number. My order history shows the same as you described; received my tracking number today for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Stchambe

For yall's SA, there seems to be a lag between the Exchange website and their inventory system. I've on a few occasions had orders canceled which were previously successfully completed and charged.


----------



## bubba0951

Still no Omegas.


----------



## John Frum

They'll return. This happens all the time. Same with Longines and Oris.

That said, Tag stopped distribution through AAFES last year.


----------



## JLittle

One thing to remember, especially this time of year, is that Navy Exchange also exists. They take the STAR card too and they have great sales as well. IMO, the best brands they offer are Longines, Hamilton, Rado, Zodiac.


----------



## Cappyab

The Speedmaster arrived! I opted for ship-to-store and only learned of it’s arrival when I happened to visit the customer service desk. My purchase came in separately wrapped pieces: Speedmaster, hang tag, unsigned warranty and chronometer cards in plastic coffin; Instruction book in a plastic bag; and Omega presentation box packaged in cardboard. I’m eager to get the bracelet sized—DIY (?) or local shop. AAFES assured me the extra 10% credit will appear on the Star Card statement in Dec.


----------



## bubba0951

Cappyab said:


> The Speedmaster arrived! I opted for ship-to-store and only learned of it’s arrival when I happened to visit the customer service desk. My purchase came in separately wrapped pieces: Speedmaster, hang tag, unsigned warranty and chronometer cards in plastic coffin; Instruction book in a plastic bag; and Omega presentation box packaged in cardboard. I’m eager to get the bracelet sized—DIY (?) or local shop. AAFES assured me the extra 10% credit will appear on the Star Card statement in Dec.


Congrats! I sized my own bracelet, it was easy. take your time. I sized it and wore it on the bracelet for a couple of days then put it on a rubber strap.


----------



## chief_D

JLittle said:


> One thing to remember, especially this time of year, is that Navy Exchange also exists. They take the STAR card too and they have great sales as well. IMO, the best brands they offer are Longines, Hamilton, Rado, Zodiac.


----------



## chief_D

Cappyab said:


> The Speedmaster arrived! I opted for ship-to-store and only learned of it’s arrival when I happened to visit the customer service desk. My purchase came in separately wrapped pieces: Speedmaster, hang tag, unsigned warranty and chronometer cards in plastic coffin; Instruction book in a plastic bag; and Omega presentation box packaged in cardboard. I’m eager to get the bracelet sized—DIY (?) or local shop. AAFES assured me the extra 10% credit will appear on the Star Card statement in Dec.


Ask the jewelry counter if they have an agreement with a local jewelry store for that type of work.


----------



## JLittle

chief_D said:


> Ask the jewelry counter if they have an agreement with a local jewelry store for that type of work.


yup, my AAFES store covered the cost of sizing on the Seamaster I bought.


----------



## Chacend

JLittle said:


> yup, my AAFES store covered the cost of sizing on the Seamaster I bought.


Interesting, never would have thought to ask. Of course I had the proper tools before I received the watch so did it myself, but there’s can occasionally be issues and I wouldn’t have minded having a jeweler do it.


----------



## Chacend

Of course we should all be lighting a candle and praying that they show back up on the website!


----------



## Karacx1

Cappyab said:


> The Speedmaster arrived! I opted for ship-to-store and only learned of it’s arrival when I happened to visit the customer service desk. My purchase came in separately wrapped pieces: Speedmaster, hang tag, unsigned warranty and chronometer cards in plastic coffin; Instruction book in a plastic bag; and Omega presentation box packaged in cardboard. I’m eager to get the bracelet sized—DIY (?) or local shop. AAFES assured me the extra 10% credit will appear on the Star Card statement in Dec.


If you dont mind my asking, when did you place your order? I ordered mine 15 November, they pulled Omegas off the site the next day on 16 Nov, but told me the order was sent. Of course my order history shows "item unavailable" and "out of stock". Will try to call AAFES tomorrow or go to the exchange in person. Thanks.


----------



## John Frum

I grabbed a Longines Heritage Sector Dial. They dropped all Longines off the site two days later. My order status read "Out of Stock."
Shipping status was "sent to fulfiller." Does yours say this?

It showed up at the store today. I used Ship to Store. Be patient, Omega will ship it.


----------



## Cappyab

I’m mildly optimistic for you despite the less-than-smooth order fulfillment process. Approximately a week elapsed—with several mixed messages on my account page—before it arrived at the store (which I opted for).


----------



## tacoman

Karacx1 said:


> If you dont mind my asking, when did you place your order? I ordered mine 15 November, they pulled Omegas off the site the next day on 16 Nov, but told me the order was sent. Of course my order history shows "item unavailable" and "out of stock". Will try to call AAFES tomorrow or go to the exchange in person. Thanks.


I mean they have the watches, there is no way they sold out all of the Omegas at the same time. Plus they do not really have any Omegas anyways, it comes straight from Omega it seems. For what it's worth, my order was done on the 11th and my order shipped the 17th. It has not arrived yet and is enroute. Feel free to call up for an update, but I wouldn't say there is any reason to be worried or concerned.


----------



## Chacend

Of course Im worried they aren’t coming back. I was going back and forth on a Speedy but they disappeared before I pulled the trigger🤦‍♂️


----------



## ParkinNJ

It's perhaps possible the AAFES / Omega relationship may have ended as did AAFES' relationship with Rolex, Breitling, and Tag Heuer but I get the feeling (maybe erroneously) that they're just getting ready for the holiday sales season and they'll be back up shortly.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

ParkinNJ said:


> It's perhaps possible the AAFES / Omega relationship may have ended as did AAFES' relationship with Rolex, Breitling, and Tag Heuer but I get the feeling (maybe erroneously) that they're just getting ready for the holiday sales season and they'll be back up shortly.


Even when their main Omega stock (SMP w/rubber strap and PO big) went out of stock previously, those models were still searchable on their website. Unfortunately, my first (and lasting) impression is that it’s the former (agreement terminated), rather than the latter (resetting for the holidays).

If that’s the case, I would be curious to hear if anyone gets word of the reasoning. I commented last winter when there were turds flipping their watches for $1,000+ more than they paid for them (and clearly stating that they bought them through AAFES, *violating the purchase agreement*)…actions like that are why we can’t have nice things.

Heck. I wouldn’t be surprised if offline flipping played a part in Rolex dumping their AAFES arrangement years ago.


----------



## specialk

Also wondering if they're gone for good. I'm not sure if it's so much the flippers from before, as the direction Omega is headed with pricing and exclusivity being pushed up little by little over the years.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

specialk said:


> Also wondering if they're gone for good. I'm not sure if it's so much the flippers from before, as the direction Omega is headed with pricing and exclusivity being pushed up little by little over the years.


That’s the more likely scenario. Do you want your ~$5,000 watches for sale on the same website with x < $50 watches? Probably not unless you’re content with offering up 20% discounts to move them.


----------



## fish70

ParkinNJ said:


> It's perhaps possible the AAFES / Omega relationship may have ended as did AAFES' relationship with Rolex, Breitling, and Tag Heuer but I get the feeling (maybe erroneously) that they're just getting ready for the holiday sales season and they'll be back up shortly.


You could just contact AAFES instead of wondering.


----------



## JC316

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Even when their main Omega stock (SMP w/rubber strap and PO big) went out of stock previously, those models were still searchable on their website. Unfortunately, my first (and lasting) impression is that it’s the former (agreement terminated), rather than the latter (resetting for the holidays).
> 
> If that’s the case, I would be curious to hear if anyone gets word of the reasoning. I commented last winter when there were turds flipping their watches for $1,000+ more than they paid for them (and clearly stating that they bought them through AAFES, *violating the purchase agreement*)…actions like that are why we can’t have nice things.
> 
> Heck. I wouldn’t be surprised if offline flipping played a part in Rolex dumping their AAFES arrangement years ago.


Rolex terminated its relationship with AAFES a long time ago. Way before the madness began.

Back then, you could easily walk out with any watch + a 20% discount. 

Also, AAFES does not have an unlimited stock of Omega watches, even if they're getting them directly from Omega. They reached their cap and no longer have anymore to sell this year.

Well, there was a Speedy/sailcloth on display at the exchange earlier today...

If you're patient, wait until next year.


----------



## Marine73

Omega pulled their agreement with Jared’s nation wide. If they did it to Jared’s, I’m certain they would end it with AAFES as well. No one at AAFES seems to know anything if you call them. But the Jared’s people near me said that Omega is moving in the direction of Rolex in the sense that all of their watches in the future will be sold at actual Omega Boutiques. Since then, two Boutiques have emerged in Tennessee in the past year. So there may be some truth to it. It’s sad really. I’m not sure the flippers had anything to do with it, but I believe the flippers should be banned forever from AAFES if there was a way. It’s an honor system and unfortunately there are several who abuse it. I was lucky to purchase two Omegas over the years from AAFES. I hope they do come back but I’m not optimistic.
On another note. If you have a Jared’s near you, they have all their Omegas marked down lower than you can buy them from AAFES on sale! I was looking at a railmaster and another AT just yesterday!


----------



## ParkinNJ

fish70 said:


> You could just contact AAFES instead of wondering.


Honestly, I'm not that vested in trying to figure it out, just simply replying to Chacend's post. If AAFES no longer carries Omega, that would be a disappointment but the world will turn and there's more than enough watches on my wishlist to drain the bank account.


----------



## JC316

Marine73 said:


> Omega pulled their agreement with Jared’s nation wide. If they did it to Jared’s, I’m certain they would end it with AAFES as well. No one at AAFES seems to know anything if you call them. But the Jared’s people near me said that Omega is moving in the direction of Rolex in the sense that all of their watches in the future will be sold at actual Omega Boutiques. Since then, two Boutiques have emerged in Tennessee in the past year. So there may be some truth to it. It’s sad really. I’m not sure the flippers had anything to do with it, but I believe the flippers should be banned forever from AAFES if there was a way. It’s an honor system and unfortunately there are several who abuse it. I was lucky to purchase two Omegas over the years from AAFES. I hope they do come back but I’m not optimistic.
> On another note. If you have a Jared’s near you, they have all their Omegas marked down lower than you can buy them from AAFES on sale! I was looking at a railmaster and another AT just yesterday!
> View attachment 17051384
> View attachment 17051385
> View attachment 17051386
> View attachment 17051387


LOL! PoW! Jared's is going out with a POW!


----------



## Marine73

Marine73 said:


> Omega pulled their agreement with Jared’s nation wide. If they did it to Jared’s, I’m certain they would end it with AAFES as well. No one at AAFES seems to know anything if you call them. But the Jared’s people near me said that Omega is moving in the direction of Rolex in the sense that all of their watches in the future will be sold at actual Omega Boutiques. Since then, two Boutiques have emerged in Tennessee in the past year. So there may be some truth to it. It’s sad really. I’m not sure the flippers had anything to do with it, but I believe the flippers should be banned forever from AAFES if there was a way. It’s an honor system and unfortunately there are several who abuse it. I was lucky to purchase two Omegas over the years from AAFES. I hope they do come back but I’m not optimistic.
> On another note. If you have a Jared’s near you, they have all their Omegas marked down lower than you can buy them from AAFES on sale! I was looking at a railmaster and another AT just yesterday!
> View attachment 17051384
> View attachment 17051385
> View attachment 17051386
> View attachment 17051387


The AT is marked down to 3350 as well. Didn’t get a chance to snap a pict of the tag. They still has several Seamasters, ATs, Planet Oceans and Seamaster 300s in stock. All marked down 30% and they will give you another 10% off for being military which covers the taxes. At least that’s the deal my Jared’s gave me. I have bought several watches from them including a 10k rose gold seamaster for my wife.


----------



## Marine73

JC316 said:


> LOL! PoW! Jared's is going out with a POW!


They certainly are. Lol. I was nearly ready to pull the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos until I saw the price on the Railmaster. Lol. Better watch for way less!


----------



## JC316

Marine73 said:


> They certainly are. Lol. I was nearly ready to pull the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos until I saw the price on the Railmaster. Lol. Better watch for way less!


LOL! I'll have to agree to disagree! The Pelagos is the business! But as long as you feel it's better, it's all good! 

We can both agree that their end of business with Omega discount is def hard to ignore!


----------



## 6172crew

I received the Air Force-Army flyer and it doesn’t show any Omega sales. I don’t get the Navy-Marine Corps emails so I’m not sure if they are having a Hamilton sale line they did last Thanksgiving. It was pretty good from memory. (20%~25%)


----------



## Marine73

JC316 said:


> LOL! I'll have to agree to disagree! The Pelagos is the business! But as long as you feel it's better, it's all good!
> 
> We can both agree that their end of business with Omega discount is def hard to ignore!


I like the Pelagos. If they had already came out with a Blue 39mm Pelagos then I would have went with it. I like them both equally. But what I like most about the railmaster is that not many ppl have them. I’ve seen the Pelagos in the wild a few times. I didn’t think I’d like the denim blue dial, actually I hated it in pictures. But when I seen it in person, I was blown away. Omega doesn’t have anything like it or ever has. The dial is multi color and absolutely gorgeous. In fact, I just pulled the trigger on it. Picking it up Friday. The total out the door with the 10% military was 3304.00. Not bad for a new Omega.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

JC316 said:


> Rolex terminated its relationship with AAFES a long time ago. Way before the madness began.
> 
> Back then, you could easily walk out with any watch + a 20% discount.
> 
> Also, AAFES does not have an unlimited stock of Omega watches, even if they're getting them directly from Omega. *They reached their cap and no longer have anymore to sell this year.*
> 
> Well, there was a Speedy/sailcloth on display at the exchange earlier today...
> 
> If you're patient, wait until next year.


Is that per AAFES or is that an assumption? 

We’re 2/3 of the way through November. I just find it odd that they’d completely take down all Omega listings if they were going to be in a position to ship out another allotment the first of the year.


----------



## John Frum

This Happens all the time with Omegas on AAFES
Be patient.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

John Frum said:


> This Happens all the time with Omegas on AAFES
> Be patient.


Not really in the market at the moment. Just feeding off folks anxiety over this first world predicament. 🤡


----------



## tacoman

Called Jared's and they are indeed having good sales albeit limited selection. Though as they are not authorized from Omega anymore, the warranty would not be through Omega at all and instead Jared would have a two year warranty with them instead.

One thing I found interesting was the reason why I was given on the reason of Jared not being an AD anymore. Well they told me Omega is trying to be like Rolex and changing all AD's to boutiques instead. I said so are you saying that all AD's (outside of Jared) are being ended in favor of Omega boutiques? He said yes, but I would take that with a grain of salt as that sounds pretty big and crazy. Feel like it would defiantly be known and be talked about it that was true.


----------



## 6172crew

As much as I like some of the Omega watches they are not Rolex. I’m talking about the inside which is over built and about as thin as you can find in an automatic movement. My planet ocean is much thicker. The designs are much different and I’m having trouble seeing $10k omega watches that aren’t made from gold or have stones attached to them. I got a good look at the ceramic speedmaster line a month or two ago and $8k was more than I’d spend on one. This is just my opinion, and means nothing.


----------



## toolr

I believe Jared has sent the remainder of their Omega stock to one of their stores in Tennessee, great folks there! 
As far as Omega pulling the line from AD's, they've actually recently added an AD. The new Ben Bridge Timeworks in Seattle now carries Omega, pretty nice collection too.


----------



## Sugman

Marine73 said:


> Omega pulled their agreement with Jared’s nation wide. If they did it to Jared’s, I’m certain they would end it with AAFES as well. No one at AAFES seems to know anything if you call them. But the Jared’s people near me said that Omega is moving in the direction of Rolex in the sense that all of their watches in the future will be sold at actual Omega Boutiques. Since then, two Boutiques have emerged in Tennessee in the past year. So there may be some truth to it. It’s sad really. I’m not sure the flippers had anything to do with it, but I believe the flippers should be banned forever from AAFES if there was a way. It’s an honor system and unfortunately there are several who abuse it. I was lucky to purchase two Omegas over the years from AAFES. I hope they do come back but I’m not optimistic.
> On another note. If you have a Jared’s near you, they have all their Omegas marked down lower than you can buy them from AAFES on sale! I was looking at a railmaster and another AT just yesterday!
> View attachment 17051384
> View attachment 17051385
> View attachment 17051386
> View attachment 17051387


That’s the story I got from my local Jareds.


----------



## Sugman

toolr said:


> I believe Jared has sent the remainder of their Omega stock to one of their stores in Tennessee, great folks there!
> As far as Omega pulling the line from AD's, they've actually recently added an AD. The new Ben Bridge Timeworks in Seattle now carries Omega, pretty nice collection too.


I don’t know that they’re pulling them from all retail stores, but the manager at my local Jareds says all of Jareds’ Omegas are coming here to East Tennessee.


----------



## Marine73

Sugman said:


> I don’t know that they’re pulling them from all retail stores, but the manager at my local Jareds says all of Jareds’ Omegas are coming here to East Tennessee.


Well that’s good news for me. I just purchased the new railmaster there yesterday. They are a great group of people. I particularly like working with Wendy, she’s done me
Right with my last 4 Omega purchases!! This last one has completed my collection. At least for the next decade hopefully! However,
I was hoping one of the green Seamaster 300m would drift into east TN so that I could at least see it.


----------



## JC316

They just dropped the 60th! 

I like the color!


----------



## Cappyab

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Not really in the market at the moment. Just feeding off folks anxiety over this first world predicament.


Hey…I resemble that remark!


----------



## Sugman

Marine73 said:


> Well that’s good news for me. I just purchased the new railmaster there yesterday. They are a great group of people. I particularly like working with Wendy, she’s done me
> Right with my last 4 Omega purchases!! This last one has completed my collection. At least for the next decade hopefully! However,
> I was hoping one of the green Seamaster 300m would drift into east TN so that I could at least see it.


That’s cool. Hopefully the green one will show up. I’ve seen it in person…really nice.

I work with John (mgr) or Christi. John was trying to talk me into the Railmaster just last week. I’ll pass on the good words about Wendy the next time I’m in there.


----------



## toolr

Sugman said:


> I don’t know that they’re pulling them from all retail stores, but the manager at my local Jareds says all of Jareds’ Omegas are coming here to East Tennessee.


That's where my AT came from last month. I spoke with the manager, Charlie, who told me the same.


----------



## Marine73

toolr said:


> That's where my AT came from last month. I spoke with the manager, Charlie, who told me the same.
> View attachment 17053884


----------



## Marine73

That’s so funny. I was totally in there trying that exact watch on 10 days or so ago! I nearly bought it. I passed because I already had an AT and I wanted to mix it up a bit. Good buy!!


----------



## Marine73

Sugman said:


> That’s cool. Hopefully the green one will show up. I’ve seen it in person…really nice.
> 
> I work with John (mgr) or Christi. John was trying to talk me into the Railmaster just last week. I’ll pass on the good words about Wendy the next time I’m in there.


I’ve worked with John a few times too. I use to work with Scott but he is no longer with them. The whole staff is nice. I’ll be attending the Breitling and Bourbon event on Dec 8. Maybe a Breitling in my future. Who knows.


----------



## Chacend

Marine73 said:


> I’ve worked with John a few times too. I use to work with Scott but he is no longer with them. The whole staff is nice. I’ll be attending the Breitling and Bourbon event on Dec 8. Maybe a Breitling in my future. Who knows.


Which Jared are we discussing? I bought my AT a few months back at the Knoxville Jared. Are there a bunch of us in the Knoxville area?


----------



## toolr

Chacend said:


> Which Jared are we discussing? I bought my AT a few months back at the Knoxville Jared. Are there a bunch of us in the Knoxville area?


My AT came from Jared in Franklin, TN.


----------



## Sugman

Marine73 said:


> I’ve worked with John a few times too. I use to work with Scott but he is no longer with them. The whole staff is nice. I’ll be attending the Breitling and Bourbon event on Dec 8. Maybe a Breitling in my future. Who knows.


I went last year…my wife ended up going home with a Chronomat. They're gonna have some good bourbons there this year, but I won’t be able to make it. I’m actually thinking about a SuperOcean Heritage at some point.


----------



## Sugman

Chacend said:


> Which Jared are we discussing? I bought my AT a few months back at the Knoxville Jared. Are there a bunch of us in the Knoxville area?


Apparently so! At some point we need to get together and compare notes over a beer (or whatever).


----------



## Marine73

Sugman said:


> Apparently so! At some point we need to get together and compare notes over a beer (or whatever).


I’ve always wondered if there was any other WUS here in the area. I thought I was the only one in Tennessee until this post! Lol. I’m actually about an hour north of Knoxville but there a few times a week. 
We definitely should start a WUS click for
The Knoxville area. Meet up every now
and then for bourbon and watch talk!


----------



## Marine73

Sugman said:


> I went last year…my wife ended up going home with a Chronomat. They're gonna have some good bourbons there this year, but I won’t be able to make it. I’m actually thinking about a SuperOcean Heritage at some point.


I tried one on a few weeks ago. I like them. I just have a hard time buying them when I can get an Omega on sale for less.


----------



## Sugman

Marine73 said:


> I tried one on a few weeks ago. I like them. I just have a hard time buying them when I can get an Omega on sale for less.


Yeah, it’s a conundrum. I’ll probably stick my head in there within the next few days to see if there are any new arrivals. I really like the Sedna/stainless black-dialed SMP they had…it was a killer price. I already have a couple SMPs, though - one of which I got through AAFES. (Omega is still not on their site, BTW.). I just can’t justify it with a couple already in the watch box. I don’t want to sell because I think in the long run I’d rather have the different dial colors than that one watch. However, that could change…


----------



## lceman

Esteemed horology colleagues, here are some updates to my recent purchase. 

Here is the BLUF: If you bought your watch on 11 Nov using MilStar, you can get an extra 10% off (see attached PDF) and this 10% stacks with the MilStar first-day purchase 10%. Combined with the initial 20%, MilStar first use 10%, and the 11 Nov 10%, I was able to purchase a Hesalite 3861 at $3888.

On the extra 10% off, I was able to get that via AAFES Chat. When I carefully explained the situation, the assistant (named Ruby, an awesome lady) confirmed with her manager and wrote: "Thank you. The 10% has been approved and applied today. Please allow 3-5 days for this to be reflected back to your account."

***

Here are some additional field updates for your reading pleasure:

I ordered the watch on 11 Nov and received the watch at my local BX on 22 Nov (which btw, when they brought the watch to me, they gave me the watch in a plastic bag... it was a large plastic bag with the watch itself in the white paper-wrapped plastic coffin, red paper-wrapped manual, and the watch box). 

And for those of you that are wondering if your watch was cancelled, give AAFES Chat a try. I never received a shipment notice via e-mail and did not see any shipment update on AAFES. When I reached out to AAFES Chat, I was able to get a FedEx tracking number.

I'm very happy with my purchase... I've been wearing a 14060M and I must say, I don't really miss the 14060M at the moment!

For new Omega owners, I don't recommend taking your new watch to the local or AAFES jeweler. I brought mine over to a local Omega boutique and had them size the bracelet for me, it was complimentary but I handed over my unit patch to them as my way of saying thanks. 

Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## spacemanvt

Omega seems to have disappeared from the aafes website, anyone know what happened?


----------



## JC316

lceman said:


> Esteemed horology colleagues, here are some updates to my recent purchase.
> 
> Here is the BLUF: If you bought your watch on 11 Nov using MilStar, you can get an extra 10% off (see attached PDF) and this 10% stacks with the MilStar first-day purchase 10%. Combined with the initial 20%, MilStar first use 10%, and the 11 Nov 10%, I was able to purchase a Hesalite 3861 at $3888.
> 
> On the extra 10% off, I was able to get that via AAFES Chat. When I carefully explained the situation, the assistant (named Ruby, an awesome lady) confirmed with her manager and wrote: "Thank you. The 10% has been approved and applied today. Please allow 3-5 days for this to be reflected back to your account."
> 
> ***
> 
> Here are some additional field updates for your reading pleasure:
> 
> I ordered the watch on 11 Nov and received the watch at my local BX on 22 Nov (which btw, when they brought the watch to me, they gave me the watch in a plastic bag... it was a large plastic bag with the watch itself in the white paper-wrapped plastic coffin, red paper-wrapped manual, and the watch box).
> 
> And for those of you that are wondering if your watch was cancelled, give AAFES Chat a try. I never received a shipment notice via e-mail and did not see any shipment update on AAFES. When I reached out to AAFES Chat, I was able to get a FedEx tracking number.
> 
> I'm very happy with my purchase... I've been wearing a 14060M and I must say, I don't really miss the 14060M at the moment!
> 
> For new Omega owners, I don't recommend taking your new watch to the local or AAFES jeweler. I brought mine over to a local Omega boutique and had them size the bracelet for me, it was complimentary but I handed over my unit patch to them as my way of saying thanks.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> View attachment 17054743


Amazing deal! Very happy for you!


----------



## 6172crew

I also noticed no Omega watches on the affees website.


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Chacend

spacemanvt said:


> Omega seems to have disappeared from the aafes website, anyone know what happened?


Scroll up for a long discussion on that. Bottom line no one knows for sure. We’ve guessed that either they met some quota and are gone for a while, all the way to Omega have pulled them and they won’t be back as part of their boutique movement.


----------



## bubba0951

AAFES website says "Take an additional 15% off watches." 11/26/22 at 0645 CST. Combine that with 10% off for using Military Star card and that is a significant savings.


----------



## BarracksSi

lceman said:


> For new Omega owners, I don't recommend taking your new watch to the local or AAFES jeweler. I brought mine over to a local Omega boutique and had them size the bracelet for me, it was complimentary* but I handed over my unit patch to them as my way of saying thanks*.


Hey, that's good to go.


----------



## harry_flashman

bubba0951 said:


> AAFES website says "Take an additional 15% off watches." 11/26/22 at 0645 CST. Combine that with 10% off for using Military Star card and that is a significant savings.


That may be why they’ve pulled Omega from the site.


----------



## bubba0951

harry_flashman said:


> That may be why they’ve pulled Omega from the site.


Just tried the additional 15% on Longines and it did not work. I called twice and they said it was already discounted more than that. I could get 10% more if I used Military Star.


----------



## TC198

May not be on the site but I just stopped in an AAFES in Maryland and they had 2 Speedmasters and 3 Seamasters in the case along with around a dozen Oris watches. I asked the SA about Omega no longer being availiable on the site and of course they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Karacx1

TC198 said:


> May not be on the site but I just stopped in an AAFES in Maryland and they had 2 Speedmasters and 3 Seamasters in the case along with around a dozen Oris watches. I asked the SA about Omega no longer being availiable on the site and of course they had no idea what I was talking about.


Which AAFES?


----------



## TC198

Karacx1 said:


> Which AAFES?


Joint Base Andrews


----------



## I expedite

The Navy Exchange has many of its offerings on sale at 25%. They don't do Omega, but they have Rado, Tissot, and Hamilton to name a few. Some people were getting an additional 10% in their cart, it didn't work for me.








This PRX rings up at $441.


----------



## tacoman

So talking with Exchange (Trying to get the Vet's Day discount) was told that the 20% sale that was going on for all the Omega line for like weeks was not supposed to be going on. Apparently Omega pulled all the watches off the site due to that pricing error.


----------



## BarracksSi

tacoman said:


> So talking with Exchange (Trying to get the Vet's Day discount) was told that the 20% sale that was going on for all the Omega line for like weeks was not supposed to be going on. Apparently Omega pulled all the watches off the site due to that pricing error.


lol whoops


----------



## Chacend

tacoman said:


> So talking with Exchange (Trying to get the Vet's Day discount) was told that the 20% sale that was going on for all the Omega line for like weeks was not supposed to be going on. Apparently Omega pulled all the watches off the site due to that pricing error.


I was wondering about that. We were all used to getting 20% off a couple of days a year and then all of a sudden it was there for like 2 weeks. Hopefully we get them back at some point.


----------



## I expedite

Chacend said:


> I was wondering about that. We were all used to getting 20% off a couple of days a year and then all of a sudden it was there for like 2 weeks. Hopefully we get them back at some point.


I'm sure if Omega was too upset about it, they would just tell AAFES to cancel the orders. I'm guessing we are maybe done for the year, but not forever.


----------



## ParkinNJ

A few Omegas are showing back-up albeit they're all listed as 'sold-out'.


----------



## I expedite

The 300M has been on before, but the other two are new offerings to AAFES.


----------



## dt75

Maybe we're only going to get the less popular offerings now.


----------



## mikegtr

@ParkinNJ can you post the link to the racing one so I can save it in my favs please?


----------



## dt75

mikegtr said:


> @ParkinNJ can you post the link to the racing one so I can save it in my favs please?


I just took a look and I don't see any Omega


----------



## I expedite

dt75 said:


> I just took a look and I don't see any Omega


Yeah, gone again...


----------



## Chacend

Honestly I’m just happy for a sighting! Gives us hope that they’ll be back.


----------



## ParkinNJ

dt75 said:


> I just took a look and I don't see any Omega


Yeah, that's odd. Looks like the watches were removed again. Maybe a teaser or 'test-run'?


----------



## tacoman

Well Omega watches are showing up again on the exchange website. They are out of stock but previously when you used the link it would not even load the watch page for the watches that Omega took off. Also I noticed they have an upcoming sale on watches and underneath it says Omega watches are excluded. Omega has not been mentioned in one of those sale in a while. Even when they were excluded did they get mentioned on the sale picture, so does not seem like just like a copy and paste job with using an old pic recycled.

If that is the case, Omega watch url-links are going through being placed back on the site and they are going out of their way to write in Omega watches being excluded, tells me good chance they are coming back and possibly sooner than you would think 🤔


----------



## Chacend

Gone again


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Yeah I’m not seeing anything. I wish they would bring the Railmaster back as I believe that used to be on there. I’ve recently become very intrigued by the blue dial version. Guess we will wait and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Yeah I’m not seeing anything. I wish they would bring the Railmaster back as I believe that used to be on there. I’ve recently become very intrigued by the blue dial version. Guess we will wait and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do remember seeing the blue denim Railmaster there. Hopefully they do allow something back. If not with AAFES, then maybe they'll consider the Navy Exchange, where we also have shopping privileges. 





__





Loading…






www.mynavyexchange.com


----------



## mikegtr

Went over to JB Andrews today and they had a couple white seamasters on rubber and a couple hestalite Speedmasters on bracelet.


----------



## I expedite

$6,075.00 

Back to regular price, but available.


----------



## Sgtgeo

It’s a start!!!

If they discount that one I may buy it.


----------



## Chacend

Sgtgeo said:


> It’s a start!!!
> 
> If they discount that one I may buy it.


I was about to when it disappeared!


----------



## tacoman

Good chance it would come with the new microclasp adjustment also, as they are sent from Omega directly.


----------



## mikegtr

Sgtgeo said:


> It’s a start!!!
> 
> If they discount that one I may buy it.


We’ll it’s on sale today for 30% off


----------



## Sgtgeo

Holy Crap


----------



## bubba0951

mikegtr said:


> We’ll it’s on sale today for 30% off


That won’t last long.


----------



## I expedite

WTF?


----------



## tango.mango

Just ordered with the Military Star 10% first day discount


----------



## Chacend

This might get me in trouble


----------



## I expedite

Chacend said:


> This might get me in trouble


Yeah, if you don't have one, this is your opportunity. If you get it and need to get rid of it, it shouldn't be hard at this price.


----------



## AMM1959

tango.mango said:


> Just ordered with the Military Star 10% first day discount



As did I. Looks like a very rare opportunity indeed.

@mikegtr THANK YOU for your post!


----------



## dt75

Well, I just sold my Fifty Fathoms last night. I told myself I wouldn't own another watch over $2000ish. But dammit, I couldn't pass up a heavily discounted Speedmaster for the 4th time in my life from AAFES. I just ordered one. Now I have to sell my FXD to balance the funds, and probably my SKX pay for a nice leather strap for the Speedy.

EDIT: Sorry boys, I bought the last one. Can't cart another one, unless there's a system limit of 1 per. Not trying to buy two, just wanted to see if more were available.


----------



## bubba0951

dt75 said:


> Well, I just sold my Fifty Fathoms last night. I told myself I wouldn't own another watch over $2000ish. But dammit, I couldn't pass up a heavily discounted Speedmaster for the 4th time in my life from AAFES. I just ordered one. Now I have to sell my FXD to balance the funds, and probably my SKX pay for a nice leather strap for the Speedy.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry boys, I bought the last one. Can't cart another one, unless there's a system limit of 1 per. Not trying to buy two, just wanted to see if more were available.


You da man!


----------



## ParkinNJ

Dang, maybe I should have waited and not jumped on the Veteran's Day sale. As_ I Expedite_ mentioned, if you're in the market for a 3861 hesalite Speedy, this is the opportunity.


----------



## bubba0951

There are a bunch of Oris and Longines on sale also.


----------



## Chacend

dt75 said:


> EDIT: Sorry boys, I bought the last one. Can't cart another one, unless there's a system limit of 1 per. Not trying to buy two, just wanted to see if more were available.


Looks like you actually did! Well you saved me from myself, I have mixed emotions about this!


----------



## Sgtgeo

Chacend said:


> Looks like you actually did! Well you saved me from myself, I have mixed emotions about this!


Same here, I’m just a month into my 1st Omega (Planet Ocean) so probably better to wait a bit. 

Wife did pull the trigger on a Constellation ref. 127.10.27.20.55.001 Makes me happy she wants onboard this crazy train.


----------



## I expedite




----------



## tango.mango

Just got an email saying my order was canceled...


----------



## dt75

tango.mango said:


> Just got an email saying my order was canceled...


How long ago did you order? Wondering if I'm gonna get the same


----------



## tango.mango

dt75 said:


> How long ago did you order? Wondering if I'm gonna get the same


8 hours ago


----------



## dt75

sorry to hear that...I guess I'll find out in about 7 hours


----------



## bubba0951

tango.mango said:


> Just got an email saying my order was canceled...


That happened to me with a Tag a while back.


----------



## AMM1959

I have just received the dreaded "your order has been canceled" message for the Moonwatch. Apparently they really oversold whatever allocation (if any) that they had from Omega.


----------



## dt75

I just got the email. Damn AAFES


----------



## tacoman

Somewhere on the Exchange site states their policy regarding orders that are made but stock not available to be shipped. I tried finding it for you guys but could not find it. Mentioned something like possible rain-checks or using that sale price discount on a comparable item. Might be useful to try and give them a call to see what they can do about your order if it got cancelled. Hope that helps .


----------



## AMM1959

tacoman said:


> Somewhere on the Exchange site states their policy regarding orders that are made but stock not available to be shipped. I tried finding it for you guys but could not find it. Mentioned something like possible rain-checks or using that sale price discount on a comparable item. Might be useful to try and give them a call to see what they can do about your order if it got cancelled. Hope that helps


Thanks for looking! Their Cust Svc people pointed me to a paragraph in the terms and conditions: 

"The Exchange reserves the right to correct any errors or omissions (including after an order has been submitted) and to change or update information at any time without prior notice. Please note that such errors or omissions may relate to product descriptions, pricing and availability, and we reserve the right to cancel or refuse to accept any order placed based on incorrect pricing or availability information. We apologize for any inconvenience."

Basically, if they screw up their price or inventory claims on the website, too bad for the buyer.


----------



## dt75

well, it would basically be considered theft to get it for that price from an AD, so I can't imagine they'd have much sympathy for us


----------



## dt75

guess who's back and not on sale


----------



## bubba0951

$5450 at Jomashop but with tax it would be pretty close to AAFES and Joma is not a AD with Omega warranty.


----------



## Sgtgeo

Did anyone actually get one at the discounted price?


----------



## Sugman

Not showing up for me on the list…should come right before Oris.


----------



## tacoman

Sugman said:


> Not showing up for me on the list…should come right before Oris.
> View attachment 17108887


It is now out of stock. When it was in stock though it did not show up when you searched for it. You needed to either click through a link/watch list or click through the website (was a random items you may like popup for me earlier for instance).


----------



## bubba0951

tacoman said:


> It is now out of stock. When it was in stock though it did not show up when you searched for it. You needed to either click through a link/watch list or click through the website (was a random items you may like popup for me earlier for instance).


When I posted yesterday after reading "dt75's" post, I checked and it was on the list next to Oris. I clicked on it and it came up at the $6075 price. Either someone bought it or they took it down again.


----------



## dt75

When I saw it, it showed "last one" or "only 1 left" next to the icon to cart it. 

Sent from my Pixel 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951

It's back. Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch. $6075.00. Last one. 0915 12/24/22


----------



## Cabaiguan

Sgtgeo said:


> Did anyone actually get one at the discounted price?


I received mine w/ a discount but I ordered in late October when there was probably plenty of allocations.


----------

